# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Antitrust : le Tribunal de l'UE confirme en appel l'amende de 2,4 Mds d'euros inflige  Google par la CE

## Nissa Comet

*FairSearch : Nokia et Oracle rejoignent la coalition anti-Google*
*Qui l'accuse d'abus de position dominante*


FairSearch, lorganisation voue d'aprs ses membres  dfendre la concurrence sur internet, compte dsormais dans ses rangs le fabricant de tlphones mobiles Nokia, l'diteur de solutions d'entreprise Oracle et le site denchres en ligne Allegro. 


En alliance avec d'autres entreprises, dont Microsoft, ces membres accusent Google d'abus de position dominante et portent leur combat sur le terrain du mobile avec le renfort de Nokia.

Daprs eux, il n'y a plus de place  linnovation avec la dominance des services Web et mobiles de Google sur ses rsultats de recherche. Les rivaux de Google dclarent que cette compagnie ne devrait pas utiliser son moteur de recherche pour privilgier ses services. 

_Leur arrive est primordiale dans le contexte global des pratiques de recherche anticoncurrentielles de Google, qui affectent les consommateurs en rfrnant l'innovation et le choix, non seulement pour les services Web, mais aussi sur le mobile et toute autre plateforme o Google abuse de sa position dominante_ , dclare Thomas Vinje, l'avocat europen de la coalition.

Le rseau international FairSearch relance ainsi ses plaintes auprs de la commission europenne, ainsi que dautres autorits qui enqutent dj et  nouveau sur lactivit prtendument anticoncurrentielle de Google. 

De son ct, Google renforce ses parts de march dans la recherche, revigor par le succs du systme dexploitation Android sur appareils tlphoniques et par son acquisition de Motorola Mobility. 

*Source* : The Hill

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google fasse apparatre ses services en priorit ? Est-ce  votre sens un abus de position dominante ?
 ::fleche::  Porter de telles accusations sur Google est-il le meilleur moyen de lutter contre la position dominante de Google ?

----------


## Grimly_old

> Pensez-vous que Google fait apparatre ses services en priorit ? Est-ce  votre sens un abus de position dominante ?
>  Porter de telles accusations sur Google est-il le meilleur moyen de lutter contre la position dominante de Google ?


Position dominante de Google ? Certes il est numro 1 mais Apple n'est pas en retrait. Si Oracle et Nokia sont de la partie contre Google, c'est parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas  vendre Windows Phone ou les vieilles applications JavaME.

----------


## nirgal76

"rfrnant l'innovation"...
Nokia et Microsoft n'ont pas beaucoup fait voluer les tlphones en 10 ans, Android et Apple ont fait plus en 2 ou 3 ans que ces 2 premiers dans toute leur carrire mobiles.
Virtualbox n'a jamais t aussi lent  voluer que depuis que a appartient  Oracle. Et OpenOffice, bah grace  Oracle, Libreoffice  vu le jour et  remplac ce premier tellement Oracle sont force d'innovation...
Sacre coalition dis donc...

----------


## Kiiwi

L'abus de position dominante ne concerne pas l'OS Android si j'ai bien compris le fond de l'affaire.

----------


## mala92

> En alliance avec d'autres entreprises, dont *Microsoft*


Tiens! L'Hpital se moque de la Charit...




> L'abus de position dominante ne concerne pas l'OS Android si j'ai bien compris le fond de l'affaire.


Idem ! Ce que j'ai compris c'est, Google, le moteur de recherche qui est en cause, pas l'OS du tlphone.

----------


## powermanga

Quelle bande dhypocrites, vous pouvez remplacer le nom _Google_ par _Apple_, _Microsoft_, _Oracle_, _Facebook_ ou _Nokia_ a marche aussi.  ::mouarf::  

Quelle socit respecte les utilisateurs ? Aucune ils sont tous l pour amasser un maximum d'argent, bienvenu dans la socit capitaliste. Ils sont tous pire les uns que les autres et ils veulent passer pour des moralisateurs, quel monde dhypocrites. Pire quand j'ai vu le nom de  _Microsoft_, je me suis presque piss dessus !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## wirenth

Le problme pour ces botes l c'est que les services de Google sont de qualit et apprcis par bon nombres d'utilisateurs. Utilisateurs qui verraient certainement d'un mauvais oeil que des boites comme microsoft ou nokia pnalisent l'volution des services Google. Ils sont dans une position difficile o ils risquent de se faire de la mauvaise pub. Mais ces grosses socits l n'ont pas les moyens de financer une grosse R&D et d'apporter des services innovants ?

----------


## _skip

> Pensez-vous que Google fasse apparatre ses services en priorit ? Est-ce  votre sens un abus de position dominante ?


Si je tape maps, je tombe en premier sur google map. ok...Si je tapes video, j'ai google video search en premier, suivi de wikipedia et enfin de liens youtube.Je tape market, je tombe sur wikipedia puis google playJe tape app store, c'est sur du apple en tte

Bref... tout a ne dis pas grand chose car  part *peut-tre* avec "market" on ne voit pas apparatre google en tte d'une faon qui semble honteusement impertinente. 
Ils ont sans doute pour eux la connaissance des rouages de leur moteur de recherche qui permet d'avoir un excellent rfrencement, aprs comment savoir s'ils boostent artificiellement leur service par rapport  ceux de la concurrence? Je leur reconnais le droit de promouvoir leur propre service, cependant il faudrait voir jusqu' quel point exactement la pertinence des rsultats s'en trouve modifie.

Il n'en demeure pas moins que voir Oracle en tte de ce groupuscule qui veut dfendre la libre concurrence a me fait un peu sourire voyant l'agressivit de leur service judiciaire.

----------


## fregolo52

> Si je tape maps, je tombe en premier sur google map. ok...Si je tapes video, j'ai google video search en premier, suivi de wikipedia et enfin de liens youtube.Je tape market, je tombe sur wikipedia puis google playJe tape app store, c'est sur du apple en tte


Google utilise des noms communs comme nom d'appli.

docs : google docs en tteagenda : google agenda en ttephoto : l pas de picaso dans la 1ere page

Edit : Ca rejoint une autre discussion, Bing donne quasi les mmes rsultats.

----------


## hotcryx

Je ne vois pas en quoi, Google ne peut mettre en avant ses produits lollll  ::aie:: 

Les autres n'ont qu' faire mieux.

----------


## Carhiboux

> Pensez-vous que Google fasse apparatre ses services en priorit ? Est-ce  votre sens un abus de position dominante ?


Bien sur que oui. Et ils seraient bien btes de ne pas le faire! Google n'oblige pas l'utilisateur  utiliser son moteur de recherche. Si l'utilisateur fait le choix d'utiliser les services de Google (soit par choix, soit par mconnaissance de la concurrence, soit parce que son chien est violet  pois verts) je ne vois pas pourquoi Google ne proposerait pas d'autres services en plus. Que, encore une fois, l'utilisateur est libre d'utiliser ou de ne pas utiliser. 

Donc non, ce n'est pas un abus de position dominante dans la mesure ou il n'y a aucune obligation ni contrainte d'aucune part. Aprs, je ne suis pas juriste, donc peut tre que cela tombe malgr tout sous l'appellation "abus de position dominante" (encore que je doute qu'elle soit seulement dfinie de la mme faon d'un pays  l'autre...) cela serait de la pure hypocrisie de faire un procs  Google pour cela. 

Google profite  plein du fait qu'il a t pendant une grosse dcennie, LE seul moteur de recherche vraiment performant, et qui a sans cesse volu, et qui  cass les codes en place. 

C'est comme si on venait reprocher  un concessionnaire Renault de n'afficher des publicits que pour des vhicules de la marque Renault dans sa boutique... ben bien sur qu'il va aller afficher les pubs de Citroen ou de Peugeot tiens! Si le client est rentr dans la concession Renault, c'est bien qu'il voulait du Renault, non? Sinon il serait all  la concession Citroen ou celle de Peugeot! 




> Porter de telles accusations sur Google est-il le meilleur moyen de lutter contre la position dominante de Google ?


Non, c'est un aveux de faiblesse de la part des ses "opposants". Je ne suis pas un grand fan de tout ce que fait Google, notamment concernant la gestion des donnes personnelles, mais il faut leur reconnaitre que malgr ce que leurs opposants peuvent dire, ils sont un moteur d'innovation, et portent celles ci bien haut via leurs services. 

Alors peut tre que cela fait de l'ombre  certains, mais si quelquun (entreprise, particulier, etc...) arrive sur le march avec une bonne ide, il a de bonne chances d'tre rcupr par un des gants du net. 

Si il ne l'est pas, c'est peut tre que son concept n'est pas assez innovant ou n'a pas d'utilit relle.

----------


## marc.collin

Contrairement au monde du pc, l'utilisateur  le choix de son systme.
Nokia a train la patte et en paye le prix.

Bing existe depuis un moment et ses parts de march n'explose pas..... libre  chacun de l'utiliser.

Bientt les utilisateurs forc d'acheter des mobiles de Nokia

Est-ce que les utilisateurs peuvent porter plaine auprs de la commission europenne?

----------


## deathness

De toute faon la mode maintenant c'est plus de gagner les guerres  coup d'innovation mais  coup de loi dpass et de procs.

Et le grand perdant c'est nous!

----------


## ymoreau

Il me parait vident que pour beaucoup de gens "normaux" le "rflexe Google" empche de vraiment essayer s'il y a mieux ailleurs. Cela dit, la question de savoir si la position dominante de Google est injustifie revient surtout  se demander : y a t-il eu des innovations passes  la trappe  cause de cette domination ?
Il faudrait commencer par crer quelque chose d'innovant, et seulement ensuite se plaindre que cette chose n'est pas reconnue  sa juste valeur.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*UE : Google  deux doigts de lentente avec FairSearch*
*La firme fait une nouvelle proposition qui pourrait convenir au lobby* 

_Mise  jour du 16/04/2013_

Aprs avoir t accus par la coalition FairSearch de faire usage dune stratgie anticoncurrentielle dans le domaine de la recherche verticale, Google a fait des propositions  lEurope qui ont t ratifies.

Les membres du lobby comme TripAdvisor et Expedia accusaient la firme duser de sa position dominante pour favoriser ses propres services dans les rsultats des recherches. Une enqute avait alors t ouverte depuis 2010.   

L'accord, qui relve de l'article 9 des rgles europennes antitrust, a t accept en principe, selon les sources. Les concessions seront testes sur l'ensemble du march, permettant aux concurrents de commenter et de critiquer les changements proposs. Ces tests pourraient durer plus d'un mois.

Bien que lalgorithme de Google ne subisse aucune modification, certains rsultats proposant dordinaire des produits de la firme, devront afficher au moins trois alternatives chez les comptiteurs comme Yelp, TripAdvisor ou WSJ.

Toutefois, ces dispositions ne seraient pas applicables pour certains sites de recherche spcialiss de la firme tels que Google Shopper ou Google Flight, o les participants payent pour tre mieux rfrencs.  

Le Commissaire en chef  la comptition europenne, Joaquin Almunia, a dclar au New York Times que Google avait prsent des propositions dans le but d'aider les consommateurs  mieux identifier les moments o lentreprise faisait la promotion de ses propres produits au dtriment de ceux des concurrents.

Si le lobby accepte ce changement, Google pourrait viter des amendes massives en Europe.

*Source* : NYT 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la proposition de Google ? Est-elle suffisante pour calmer FairSearch ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*UE : Google modifie ses rsultats de recherche pour satisfaire la concurrence*
*Qui trouve que cest une tentative timide pour diluer des effets anticoncurrentiels* 

_Mise  jour du 26/04/2013_

Le Commissaire en chef  la comptition europenne, Joaquin Almunia, a donn un mois aux rivaux de Google pour valuer les changements proposs par Google sur sa politique de gestion de la recherche en Europe.

Parmi ses rivaux, figure la coalition FairSearch qui accusait Google de favoriser injustement ses propres services au dtriment de la comptition dans son moteur de recherche.

Sur une priode de cinq ans, Google a propos un ensemble de concessions  la Commission Europenne qui a maintenant t rendu publique. 

La firme offre entre autres dafficher trois liens vers ses rivaux et de permettre aux consommateurs de faire la diffrence entre les rsultats  naturels  de la recherche et les promotions des services Google.

De plus, elle nimposera plus aux annonceurs des obligations les empchant de grer des campagnes publicitaires avec des plateformes concurrentes.

Pourtant, ces propositions semblent de prime abord ne pas convenir  bon nombre dacteurs comme Foundem, un comparateur anglais de prix, qui tait lun des plaignants initiaux. _ Au lieu de promettre de mettre fin  ses pratiques abusives, les propositions de Google semblent offrir une timide tentative de diluer des effets anticoncurrentiels en tiquetant les propres services de Google et en jetant quelques liens symboliques vers les services des concurrents_ , dclare Shivaun Raff, patron de la firme.

Les plaignants estiment aussi que le temps imparti pour valuer les effets des changements de Google nest pas assez long.   

La Commission Europenne imposera un mandataire indpendant pour sassurer de la bonne mise en uvre des solutions proposes par Google.

Si lvaluation finale rvle que les engagements proposs par Google sont insuffisants, lentreprise risque 10 % de son chiffre daffaires annuel global (37,9 milliards de dollars lan dernier). 

*Source* : BGR 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces propositions ? Le temps imparti vous semble-t-il suffisant pour valuer les effets des mesures prises par Google ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La proposition Antitrust de Google rejete par l'Union Europenne,*
*le Commissaire Europen demande  l'entreprise de l'amliorer*

_Mise  jour du 18/07/2013_

En novembre 2010, une enqute avait t ouverte par la Commission Europenne suite  plusieurs plaintes, dont celle de la coalition FairSearch qui reprochait  Google de biaiser la concurrence sur les marchs de la recherche et de la publicit en ligne, en mettant en avant ses propres services au dtriment de moteurs de recherches spcialiss, par exemple dans les restaurants ou la golocalisation.

Depuis, des ngociations sont en cours et Google avait propos une formule qui tait cense rgler le conflit dfinitivement en avril dernier. L'Europe avait donn un mois aux rivaux de Google pour jauger de la pertinence de l'offre de Google.

Dans sa proposition, Google prvoyait laffichage de liens de services concurrents sur son moteur de recherche, mais aussi la diffrentiation des rsultats pointant vers des services propres  Google afin que les utilisateurs puissent les distinguer et faire leur choix en toute connaissance de cause.

Seulement, aprs la rponse de la plupart des participants qui s'est avre ngative, Joaquin Almunia, commissaire europen charg de la Concurrence, a annonc hier avoir demand au patron de Google, Eric Schmidt, d'amliorer ses propositions pour remdier aux entraves  la concurrence dont son entreprise est souponne

_ Aprs l'analyse des rsultats de l'enqute de march, j'ai conclu que les propositions que Google nous a envoyes il y a quelques mois n'taient pas suffisantes pour rpondre  nos inquitudes. J'ai par consquent crit une lettre  M. Schmidt pour demander que sa socit amliore ses propositions ou nous en prsente d'autres_ , a-t-il crit au cours d'un point de presse.  


Google, qui risque une amende allant jusqu' 10 % de son chiffre d'affaires (qui s'levait  37,9 milliards de dollars l'anne passe), a indiqu quil continuerait de travailler avec la Commission pour trouver une solution au problme.

*Source :* Le Figaro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## hn2k5

> En alliance avec d'autres entreprises, dont Microsoft, ces membres accusent Google d'abus de position dominante


Qqn peut me dire combien de fois Microsoft a t accus d'abus de position dominante svp ? Ils se foutraient pas un peu de la gueule du monde ?
Bientt on va voir Balkany dnoncer les prises illgales d'intrts par les lus ??
 ::aie::

----------


## Gojir4

La seule chose qui me vient  l'esprit en voyant ce post c'est : La commission europenne n'as-t-elle rien de mieux  foutre ?? 

Tout a parce que les concurrents n'arrive pas  faire mieux...

----------


## pcaboche

> Google, qui risque une amende allant jusqu' 10 % de son chiffre d'affaires (qui s'levait  37,9 milliards de dollars l'anne passe), a indiqu quil continuerait de travailler avec la Commission pour trouver une solution au problme.


tant donn que Google pratique l' "optimisation fiscale" pour viter de payer les impts sur les bnfices raliss sur sol Europen, a parat presque "normal" que l'Europe se rcupre d'une autre manire, en faisant payer de lourdes amendes qu'on ne peut pas viter...  ::whistle:: 

(je sais, normalement, il n'y a pas de relation de cause  effet. Cependant j'aime bien l'ide : _"tu refuses de payer 150 millions d'impts ? Pas de problme !  la place, je te fais juste payer 4 milliards d'amendes sur un truc qui n'a strictement rien  voir... "_.

Non, j'admets, cette hypothse est compltement tire par les cheveux. Aprs tout, c'est pas comme si l'Europe avait urgemment besoin d'argent pour faire face  une rcession conomique...  ::whistle::   ::aie:: )

----------


## phili_b

> sur lactivit *prtendument* anticoncurrentielle de Google


Si ce n'est pas de l'information "neutre"!?

Autant google a beaucoup apport ces dernires annes en terme d'innovation,  autant utiliser le terme "prtendu" est compltement orient. Il faut tre aveugle pour ne pas voir que google est en situation de monopole. (A moins que a soit un faux-ami issue de la traduction anglais-franais).

Aprs c'est sans doute de la faute des autres qui ont des moteurs de recherche anmique, qui font que de proche en proche google est devenu un quasi-monopole de fait. Mais il n'empche qu'en dpit des bienfaits de google, je ne trouve pas que ce monopole soit trs sain. 

Si AT&T, IBM, Microsoft ont vu pass le boulet des lois anti-trust de plus moins prs ce sont pour les mmes raison. Prtexter par un jugement de valeur, sous pretexte que Google est sympa et efficace, qu'on ne devrait pas tudier sa position dominante est naf.

Aprs a ne veut pas dire que je vais me mettre  utiliser des moteurs beaucoup moins efficace, surtout venant d'allis de circonstances dans le mobile que sont Nokia et Microsoft.

----------


## seblutfr

> Qqn peut me dire combien de fois Microsoft a t accus d'abus de position dominante svp ? Ils se foutraient pas un peu de la gueule du monde ?


Ben non. Qu'ils soient accuss sur un march ne les empche pas d'accuser sur un autre. Et heureusement.

----------


## hn2k5

Non, a ne les empche pas, mais niveau crdibilit c'est un peu limite, je trouve.
Comme Cahuzac ministre du Budget et qui met de l'argent  l'ombre...
 :;): 

Cdlmt

----------


## Cedric Chevalier

*Google fait de nouvelles propositions pour viter les sanctions de la commission antitrust europenne*
*qui seront values dans les jours  venir*

_Mise  jour du 16/09/2013_

Laffaire qui oppose Google, le gant amricain,  certaines firmes concurrentes en Europe, nest pas prte de sarrter.

La firme de Mountain View a t accuse de concurrence dloyale par plusieurs acteurs europens oprant dans le mme secteur dactivit.

Sous la menace de reverser 10 % de son chiffre d'affaires annuel global aux parties plaignantes, Google a fait des concessions afin de desserrer ltau qui la maintient sur le march des moteurs de recherche europens. Concessions qui ont dailleurs t rfutes nergiquement par les parties concurrentes.

Google nest pas seulement un requin qui dvorerait  lui seul toutes les parts de march europennes des moteurs de recherche qui lui sont accessibles, mais aussi une firme qui a permis  plusieurs startup europennes de se faire une place au soleil, comme le fait remarquer Joaquin Almunia, responsable de la commission antitrust europenne.  

Lapplication de larticle 7 du rglement antitrust europen au gant amricain (qui permet de sanctionner Google), devient logiquement de ce fait trs difficile. Cest ainsi que lautre alternative (larticle 9) est de plus en plus explore comme possible solution de sortie de crise.

En effet, Google a fait dautres propositions qui seront values par la commission europenne antitrust dans les jours  venir. Il faudrait prciser au passage que le contenu de ces dernires na pas t rendu public.

*Source :* *Financial Time*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, est-ce-que la dmarche adopte par la commission antitrust europenne est voue  l'chec ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : Bruxelles soumet les nouvelles propositions de Google  ses concurrents,  * 
*ils ont un mois pour les tester et les commenter   * 

C'est la seconde fois que les concurrents de Google sont invits  tester les propositions de la firme afin de mettre un terme aux accusations d'abus de position dominante. Bruxelles leur a fait parvenir lundi des questionnaires afin qu'ils testent les nouveaux remdes proposs par Google, souponn de biaiser la concurrence sur les marchs de la recherche et de la publicit en ligne.

_Dans le cadre de l'enqute en cours, la Commission souhaite connatre l'opinion des plaignants et des autres acteurs de march concerns par les propositions amliores de Google. (...) Dans cette optique, elle leur a adress aujourd'hui des questionnaires_ , a dclar Antoine Colombani, porte-parole de Joaquin Almunia, le commissaire europen responsable de la Concurrence.

Les premiers remdes proposs au printemps par le gant amricain n'avaient pas t jugs suffisants par ses concurrents, parmi lesquels Microsoft. En consquence, Google avait d revoir sa copie. Dbut octobre, Google avait fait de nouvelles propositions pour mettre fin  une enqute qui dure dj depuis plusieurs annes. M. Almunia avait alors estim que ces remdes constituaient  _une amlioration substantielle_  par rapport  une premire srie d'engagements proposs au printemps.

_ Nous avons apport des changements significatifs pour rpondre aux proccupations de la Commission europenne, en augmentant considrablement la visibilit des services concurrents et en rglant d'autres problmes_ , a rappel lundi un porte-parole de Google.

Cette fois-ci, les plaignants ne disposent plus que d'un mois pour commenter et tester les remdes amliors. Ce dlai a t jug trop court lundi par lorganisation FairSearch, qui regroupe une partie des plaignants.

Pour Thomas Vinje, le conseil de FairSearch,  _il semble aucun changement vritablement significatif n'a t apport  la proposition initiale, si bien qu'il est difficile de voir comment ce nouveau paquet peut esprer rsoudre les problmes de concurrence_ . Ce  quoi Al Verney, porte-parole de Google, a rpliqu en disant que  _nos concurrents semblent moins intresss par le fait de trouver une solution que de s'emmler dans un conflit sans fin_ .

Si les propositions amliores sont cette fois-ci juges satisfaisantes, la Commission les rendra contraignantes. Dans le cas contraire, elle enverra une communication des griefs au gant d'internet dans les prochains mois, ce qui pourrait se traduire au terme du processus par une amende atteignant au maximum 10% du chiffre d'affaires annuel de l'entreprise.

*Source :* L'Expansion

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## imikado

*accusations d'abus de position dominante.* 
Et la vente li de windows sur les PCs en magasin ??

Pourquoi certaines socits se prennent par la main et proposent leurs pc avec/sans windows avec 100 euros de diffrence ?

Pourquoi, ces constructeurs ne peuvent pas respecter la loi en proposant le numero d'activation  part dans une enveloppe plutot que de la coller sur l'ordinateur ?  ::(: 

Dell: http://www.dell.com/fr/entreprise/p/xps-13-linux/pd
LDLC (propose de choisir le meme pc avec/sans os)  http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/ord...v403-2134.html

----------


## Kiiwi

Quels sont les constructeurs PC qui ne proposent pas le remboursement de la licence Windows?

----------


## imikado

> Quels sont les constructeurs PC qui ne proposent pas le remboursement de la licence Windows?


Le problme du remboursement post-achat:
 il faut souvent envoyer son ordinateur par la poste pour se le faire formater le cout de remboursement est infrieur  la licence OEM
L'ide c'est de donner le choix  l'utilisateur avant, au moment de l'achat, beaucoup renonce  le faire aprs car ils doivent se sparer de leur achat pendant une semaine ou plus  ::(: 

C'est comme si en automobile, on vous vendait un gps "logiciel" install dans son ordinateur de bord et qu'il fallait retourner sa voiture pour qu'il le desinstalle et nous rembourse le prix de celui-ci

----------


## Hellwing

> Le problme du remboursement post-achat:
>  il faut souvent envoyer son ordinateur par la poste pour se le faire formater le cout de remboursement est infrieur  la licence OEM
> L'ide c'est de donner le choix  l'utilisateur avant, au moment de l'achat, beaucoup renonce  le faire aprs car ils doivent se sparer de leur achat pendant une semaine ou plus 
> 
> C'est comme si en automobile, on vous vendait un gps "logiciel" install dans son ordinateur de bord et qu'il fallait retourner sa voiture pour qu'il le desinstalle et nous rembourse le prix de celui-ci


Quel est le rapport *direct* entre le remboursement post-achat et la news ?

----------


## imikado

Le rapport: c'est que "l'Europe" s'occupe de la position dominante de google (qui est assez recente) alors qu'ils n'ont toujours pas rgl le problme (bien plus vieux) de la vente li  :;): 

Il faut faire les choses dans l'ordre  ::):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : les propositions de Google restent critiques,  * 
*les diteurs de presse europens appellent  la sanction   * 

Le dlai d'un mois accord aux concurrents de Google, pour effectuer des tests sur les nouvelles propositions du numro 1 de la recherche dans le but de mettre un terme  l'accusation d'abus de position dominante, est presque arriv  chance. Grce  ces nouvelles propositions, Google espre fermer un chapitre ouvert depuis dj trois ans.

La Commission europenne a alors sollicit un groupe d'diteurs, concurrents de Google sur un certain nombre de services, pour passer en revue ces nouvelles propositions. Elle se basera sur leur retour pour statuer sur le problme. Jusqu' aujourd'hui, les retours ne sont pas en sa faveur.

Mercredi dernier, de nombreux diteurs de presse europens ont appel la Commission europenne a rejet ces nouvelles dispositions. Ils font cho aux propos de Thomas Vinje, le conseil de FairSearch, qui soutenait que  _il semble aucun changement vritablement significatif n'a t apport  la proposition initiale, si bien qu'il est difficile de voir comment ce nouveau paquet peut esprer rsoudre les problmes de concurrence_ 

_ Google persiste  donner des traitements prfrentiels  ses propres services et affiche tous les services alternatifs comme tant infrieurs mme s'ils sont en fait plus pertinent pour les consommateurs_   souligne Helmut Heinen de la fdration des diteurs de journaux allemands.

_ Puisque les nouvelles propositions de Google ne contiennent pas d'amlioration significatives, la Commission n'a d'autre choix que de rejeter un accord_   estime-t-il tout en appelant  la sanction contre Google.

L'affaire ne se prsente pas bien du tout pour Google qui encourt une amende pouvant aller jusqu' 10% de son chiffre d'affaires global. Al Verney, porte-parole de Google, disait dj le mois dernier que  _nos concurrents semblent moins intresss par le fait de trouver une solution que de s'emmler dans un conflit sans fin_ . La Commission se prononcera bientt.

*Source :* Nouvelles dispositions prises par Google (au format PDF) , lettre des diteurs europens (au format PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Carhiboux

Je suis toujours mitig sur ce genre de problmatique. 

D'un cot, on a une entreprise  qui l'on reproche de mettre en avant ses produits. 

De l'autre, on a les concurrents (sur des services trs particuliers) de cette entreprise.

Est-ce que l'on demanderait  Renault (exemple videment au hasard hein...) d'afficher dans ses concessions des pubs pour Peugeot, Fiat ou Ford sous prtexte d'anti-trust?

Parce que l, c'est un peu ce qui se passe. Quand un internaute fait une recherche sur google, il utilise le service d'une entreprise priv. C'est un peu comme quand il mets les pieds dans la concession Renault. Il a des alternatives.

Le seul reproche que je leur ferait pour ma part, c'est de ne pas clairement dire qu'ils mettent leurs services en avant.

----------


## niarkyzator

Ils parlent de quel service exactement ? Je vois pas ce que la presse viens foutre dedans ...

----------


## vb159753

C'est affligeant, des qu'un entreprise russi, il y a toujours des cons pour tenter de rafler un maximum de bl.

Si Google est arriv en 1er position au fils des annes, c'est bien parce que l'entreprise   prit les bon virage au bon moment , et qu'elle propose des services de qualit.

videment, comme tout le monde je suis pour la concurrence, mais la faons dont ils s'y prennent est mdiocre: au lieux de passer leur temps  faire ch**r le numero1, ils devraient le passer en Recherche et Dev.

----------


## vohufr

Le problme n'est pas que google soit en le N1. C'est qu'ils abusent de le position dominante sur le march pour dnigrer le travail des concurrents.

----------


## phili_b

> Est-ce que l'on demanderait  Renault (exemple videment au hasard hein...) d'afficher dans ses concessions des pubs pour Peugeot, Fiat ou Ford sous prtexte d'anti-trust?
> 
> Parce que l, c'est un peu ce qui se passe. Quand un internaute fait une recherche sur google, il utilise le service d'une entreprise priv.


Nan nan tu te trompes dans tes analogies.

Par exemple depuis qu'Amazon a mis en place Amazon Market il est cens ne plus se favoriser lui mme, de mme Expedia France dtenue  50% par la Sncf a t pingle pour atteinte  la concurrence. Comme Game One,  un moment dtenue par Infogrames, tait accuse de passer sous silence les dfauts de ses jeux, pas mal de journalistes  l'poque ont quitt la chaine pour cela. De mme si un consortium de constructeur automobile crerait des concessions multimarques il ne devrait pas favoriser telle ou telle marque.

Si google peut mettre en avant ses produits sur la barre des outils, en revanche dans la recherche, ils ne sont pas censs se mettre en avant.

Bon aprs il y a deux soucis opposs, le fait que Google soit dans une position de quasi-monopole, d'une part, mais d'autre part aussi que la concurence fasse des progrs dans les moteurs recherche non intrusifs...et non dans les prtoires. Si plein de gens a une poque ont fuit Yahoo ou Multimania c'est bien pour une raison, sans parler de bing qui n'a pas l'air formidable, enfin depuis la dernire fois que je l'ai essay.

Le seul qui me paraissait vraiment bien c'tait Altavista avec leurs recherches hirarchiques.

----------


## Carhiboux

> Le problme n'est pas que google soit en le N1. C'est qu'ils abusent de le position dominante sur le march pour dnigrer le travail des concurrents.


C'est marrant, a fait plutt marrer les gens quand a concerne Samsung et Apple. Mais Google, c'est diffrent?




> Nan nan tu te trompes dans tes analogies.


Aurais tu l'amabilit de dvelopper ton propos? 




> Si google peut mettre en avant ses produits sur la barre des outils, en revanche dans la recherche, ils ne sont pas censs se mettre en avant.


Pourquoi? Suivant quelle(s) loi(s)? 

Quand tu tapes  http://www.google.fr dans ta barre d'adresse, tu sais que tu vas sur un service google. 

Pour moi, aller sur le site c'est exactement comme pousser la porte de la concession automobile. Alors peut tre que ce n'est pas clair pour tous les internautes. Mais dans ce cas, est-ce que le problme vient de Google ou de la "formation" des internautes? 

Il y a une espce de confusion, savamment entretenue,  qui voudrait que Google soit rgi par des rgles propres aux services publics. galit de traitement, non favoritisme de ses services, etc...

Sauf que Google est une boite prive. Je ne vois donc pas en quoi il serait tenu d'avoir une politique digne des services publics! 

Sinon, il faut signer une dlgation de service public  Google, et le rmunrer tous les ans pour qu'il ne fasse pas de diffrenciation entre ses propres services et ceux de ses concurrents. Mais bon, ca couterait cher,donc c'est plus facile de passer par un pseudo-argument d'anti-trust. Comme Google ne veut pas perdre un march comme l'Europe, ben il va la fermer et accepter de se plier  des rgles injustes et faites sur mesure pour lui pour ne pas perdre son accs au march. 

Google ne s'est pas bti sur l'argent public, il n'a donc pas de compte  rendre aux gouvernements et encore moins  ses concurrents. Si sa politique dplait aux clients, les clients iront ailleurs. Il n'y a pas d'ailleurs? C'est que Google est le plus innovant. Tant mieux pour eux, tant pis pour les autres!

En gros, on explique gentiment  Google qu'ils ont le droit d'tre en avance sur les autres, mais pas trop hein, parce que a ne plait pas aux concurrents...

----------


## phili_b

> Nan nan tu te trompes dans tes analogies.





> Aurais tu l'amabilit de dvelopper ton propos?


Ben c'est justement ce que j'ai fait dans le message en question juste en dessous ma phrase.




> Suivant quelle(s) loi(s)?


Je ne suis pas juriste mais les exemples que j'ai donn sont plutt parlant, notamment Expedia o il y a eu plainte.




> C'est que Google est le plus innovant. Tant mieux pour eux, tant pis pour les autres!


On est bien d'accord.




> Google ne s'est pas bti sur l'argent public, il n'a donc pas de compte  rendre aux gouvernements et encore moins  ses concurrents.


 Ce n'est pas une raison.

Et ce n'est pas un problme de dlgation de service public, il y a dj des actions eu anti-trusts diverses et varies aux tats-Unis (en gnral qui arrive aprs la bataille alors que les autres concurrents sont  l'agonie mais c'est un autre souci).

Mais en fait, c'est peut-tre aussi en raison du fait que Google donne une impression de neutralit avec sa page blanche et ses pubs en mode texte, et que donc ds qu'il fait de la pub a se voit, tandis que Yahoo est tellement blind de pubs.....  ::?: 

Mais attention je suis pour une surveillance anti-trust des autorits mais en revanche je trouve que l'organisation FearSearch est bidon car c'est simplement une association inter-entreprises de lobbying de gens qui prfrent aller en justice plutt que d'essayer de sortir un moteur digne de ce nom.

----------


## Carhiboux

> Ben c'est justement ce que j'ai fait dans le message en question juste en dessous ma phrase.


Non, tu donnes d'autres exemples, tu n'explique pas en quoi l'analogie n'est pas bonne. Mais passons.




> Je ne suis pas juriste mais les exemples que j'ai donn sont plutt parlant, notamment Expedia o il y a eu plainte.


Pour SNCF et Expedia, je trouve que la condamnation n'a pas plus de sens que celle de Google. Voyages-sncf.com c'est le site commercial d'une entreprise prive. Ce n'est pas billets-de-train.gouv.fr quoi...





> Ce n'est pas une raison.
> 
> Et ce n'est pas un problme de dlgation de service public, il y a dj des actions eu anti-trusts diverses et varies aux tats-Unis (en gnral qui arrive aprs la bataille alors que les autres concurrents sont  l'agonie mais c'est un autre souci).


Si c'est bien un problme de dlgation de service public! 

Soit on considre que Google doit assurer un service public ou un pseudo-service public, et doit donc  ce titre avoir une certaine neutralit. Dans ce cas, Google doit tre pay pour cela.

Soit on considre que c'est une entreprise de droit priv, dont le but est de gagner de l'argent, et qui mets donc ses propres services en avant, ce qui lui rapporte de l'argent, au lieu de faire gagner de l'argent  ses concurrents.




> Mais en fait, c'est peut-tre aussi en raison du fait que Google donne une impression de neutralit avec sa page blanche et ses pubs en mode texte, et que donc ds qu'il fait de la pub a se voit, tandis que Yahoo est tellement blind de pubs.....


Cela rejoint ce que je disais plus tt sur le fait que les utilisateurs (voir les lgislateurs!) confondent Google avec un "service public".

Et donc ventuellement, le seul tort de Google c'est de maintenir cette illusion!  




> Mais attention je suis pour une surveillance anti-trust


Question subsidiaire, cela t'arrive de temps  autre, ou trs rgulirement qui sait, d'aller faire tes courses dans un supermarch? 

Tu te rends compte que ton enseigne prfere propose plein de services qui sont dloyaux par rapport aux petits commercants? 
* Ils ont des grands parkings
* Ils font boulanger, traiteur, charcutier, papetier, libraire, fleuriste, ...

Pourtant, aucune autorit anti-trust ne vient les embter... C'est quoi au juste la diffrence avec Google?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Quand tu tapes  http://www.google.fr dans ta barre d'adresse, tu sais que tu vas sur un service google. 
> 
> Pour moi, aller sur le site c'est exactement comme pousser la porte de la concession automobile. Alors peut tre que ce n'est pas clair pour tous les internautes. Mais dans ce cas, est-ce que le problme vient de Google ou de la "formation" des internautes?


Lorsque tu utilises Windows, tu sais que tu utilises un service microsoft. Il est donc logique que IE soit mis en avant, voir que Windows n'integre que ce navigateur. Ah tient non, on me dit que Microsoft a ete condamne pour ca, et qu'il a du changer.
En quoi serait-ce different pour Google ?





> Google ne s'est pas bti sur l'argent public, il n'a donc pas de compte  rendre aux gouvernements et encore moins  ses concurrents. Si sa politique dplait aux clients, les clients iront ailleurs. Il n'y a pas d'ailleurs? C'est que Google est le plus innovant. Tant mieux pour eux, tant pis pour les autres!
> 
> En gros, on explique gentiment  Google qu'ils ont le droit d'tre en avance sur les autres, mais pas trop hein, parce que a ne plait pas aux concurrents...


C'est exactement ce qui s'est passe il y a quelques annees pour Microsoft, qui a ete condamne... Et tout le monde trouvait ca normal...

----------


## Carhiboux

> Lorsque tu utilises Windows, tu sais que tu utilises un service microsoft. Il est donc logique que IE soit mis en avant, voir que Windows n'integre que ce navigateur. Ah tient non, on me dit que Microsoft a ete condamne pour ca, et qu'il a du changer.
> En quoi serait-ce different pour Google ?
> 
> 
> C'est exactement ce qui s'est passe il y a quelques annees pour Microsoft, qui a ete condamne... Et tout le monde trouvait ca normal...


Je ne crois pas avoir jamais dit que c'tait normal. 

Ce qui me gne dans ce genre de dcisions, c'est que des entreprises qui sont  la masse profitent de ce genre de jugement pour se refaire du gras. 

a tue l'innovation! Parce qu'en gros, le message qui est lanc c'est "n'innove pas trop, parce que sinon on viendra te faire chier pour que tes concurrents qui auront fait des mauvais choix stratgiques ou n'auront rien fait puisse te rattraper".

----------


## phili_b

> Question subsidiaire, cela t'arrive de temps  autre, ou trs rgulirement qui sait, d'aller faire tes courses dans un supermarch? [...]
> Pourtant, aucune autorit anti-trust ne vient les embter... C'est quoi au juste la diffrence avec Google?


Je continue d'y aller par paresse mais oui je trouve que les supermarchs sont les fossoyeurs du petit commerce et du march de l'emploi en gnral.

J'y vais le moins possible.




> c'est que des entreprises qui sont  la masse profitent de ce genre de jugement pour se refaire du gras.


Ok mais sous-pretexte de cela il ne faudrait rien faire ?

En plus pour Expedia ils ont t condamns c'est bien qu'ils ont t jugs en tord.

----------


## Carhiboux

> Je continue d'y aller par paresse mais oui je trouve que les supermarchs sont les fossoyeurs du petit commerce et du march de l'emploi en gnral.
> 
> J'y vais le moins possible.


Mais tu trouves cela pratique et tu y vas, comme beaucoup de monde. Moi compris. 




> Ok mais sous-pretexte de cela il ne faudrait rien faire ?


Lternelle question du "too big to fail".




> En plus pour Expedia ils ont t condamns c'est bien qu'ils ont t jugs en tord.


Oui, en appliquant les rgle actuelles, ils sont en tort. 

La vrai question est plutt : les rgles sont-elles bonnes?

On voit qu'avec trop de rgles anti-trust, on en arrive  des situations de connivence entre des supposs concurrents: la tlphonie mobile avant l'arrive de Free en est l'illustration flagrante et la plus connue. Les trois gros oprateurs se sont entendus pendant des annes pour maintenir les prix artificiellement haut, et comme il ne risquaient pas d'tre dbords par leurs concurrents-complices, les gros oprateurs ont presque cess d'innover. Il a fallu qu'un quatrime acteur vienne donner un coup de pied dans la fourmilire pour qu'ils reprennent  innover un peu.

----------


## vohufr

[QUOTE=Carhiboux;7570152]C'est marrant, a fait plutt marrer les gens quand a concerne Samsung et Apple. Mais Google, c'est diffrent?


Tu trouves ? je suis pas d'accords... sauf que les gens dont tu parlent s'en foutent. mais c'est pas avec eux que tu parles...

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Antitrust : les propositions de Google juges inacceptables*
*La socit privilgie toujours certains de ses services, selon lEurope*


La Commission europenne a jug inacceptables les propositions faites par Google dans le cadre de la procdure Antitrust engage  son encontre pour abus de position dominante.

En novembre 2010, une enqute avait t ouverte par la Commission europenne suite  plusieurs plaintes, dont celle de la coalition FairSearch qui reprochait  Google de biaiser la concurrence sur les marchs de la recherche et de la publicit en ligne, en mettant en avant ses propres services au dtriment de moteurs de recherche spcialiss.

Les ngociations ont t ouvertes et Google avait en septembre dernier, apport des modifications  son moteur de recherche afin de calmer les plaignants.




En novembre, aprs un mois de test, les concurrents de Google avaient rejet les propositions de Google, estimant quaucun changement vritablement significatif n'avait t apport  la proposition initiale, si bien qu'il tait difficile de voir comment ce nouveau paquet pourrait esprer rsoudre les problmes de concurrence.

Salignant sur ces conclusions, Joaquin Almunia, le commissaire  la concurrence de lUE  a critiqu les propositions faites par Google. Pour celui-ci, Google procde toujours  une mise en avant prioritaire de certains de ses services.

Google peut encore faire de nouvelles propositions. En cas de condamnation, le gant de la recherche pourrait payer une lourde amende allant jusqu 5 milliards de dollars. Un reprsentant de la socit a dclar que celle-ci tait prte  faire des concessions pour clore ce dossier qui dure depuis trois ans.    


*Source* : Associated Press


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Carhiboux

J'ai toujours autant de mal  concevoir o est le problme... 

On reproche  Google de mettre en avant ses produits?

Est-ce qu'on reproche  Leclerc de mettre en avant ses marques repre en rayon? 

Est-ce qu'on reproche  Peugeot de mettre en avant ses modles dans ses halls d'exposition ou son site internet?

*Google n'est pas un service public*. C'est un service gratuit, certes, mais mis  disposition par une entreprise prive. Entreprise prive qui  donc tout intrt  privilgier ses propres services et non ceux de ses concurrents. 

Google  plein de dfauts, notamment celui non ngligeable de ne pas respecter la vie prive de ses utilisateurs. Mais l, c'est un mauvais procs qui lui est fait par des concurrents dpasss.

----------


## vohufr

Juste pour dire :

Je viens de regarder ce qui trainait dans mes SPAM... je trouve le mail de "rponse  la discution" de ce topoic avec un avertisseement :




> Traitez ce message avec prudence. De nombreux utilisateurs ont marqu comme spam des messages semblables.


 ::mrgreen:: 

Bizarrement, le titre du topic contient "anti-google"  :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : Google  deux doigts de l'entente avec l'UE , * 
*consquence de la menace de rpression ? * 

Selon Reuters, Google et la commission europenne sont en passe de conclure un accord  l'amiable qui verrait Bruxelles mettre un terme  trois ans d'enqute sur les pratiques du numro un de la recherche en termes de concurrence. Ce dernier tait souponn de dsavantager ses rivaux dans les rsultats retourns par son moteur de recherche sur internet.

C'est dans ce cadre que Google aurait fait de nouvelles concessions, propositions que le commissaire  la concurrence, Joaquin Almunia, aurait jug  bien meilleures . Pour rappel, la firme de Mountain View avait dj ralis deux propositions, visant notamment  revaloriser les entreprises concurrentes dans les rsultats de son moteur de recherche.

Cette nouvelle arrive deux semaines aprs l'avertissement de Joaquin Almunia, concernant la proposition de la dernire chance pour Google.  _Il s'agit de la dernire opportunit_  pour Google, expliquait-il alors  l'agence de presse.

Un responsable de l'Union europenne a prcis qu'une dcision sur un accord  l'amiable tait attendue dans les prochaines semaines, voire dans les prochains jours.

Un porte-parole de la Commission s'est refus  tout commentaire sur l'imminence d'un compromis.  _Nous sommes  un stade dcisif de l'enqute_ , a-t-il dit.

Un porte-parole de Google a dclar que le groupe ne commentait pas les rumeurs et les spculations.

Google aurait propos de permettre aux services rivaux d'afficher logo et liens dans des blocs visibles, les mmes que ceux utiliss par Google pour ses propres services. La firme simplifierait galement pour les annonceurs le transfert d'une campagne publicitaire de sa plate-forme vers celles de ses concurrents, parmi lesquels Yahoo et Microsoft.

Si un accord est effectivement trouv, Google vitera d'coper d'une amende de 5 milliards de dollars, correspondant  10 % de son chiffre d'affaires de 2012.

*Source :* Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ce revirement de situation est-il la consquence de la menace d'une phase rpressive ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ce revirement de situation est-il la consquence de la menace d'une phase rpressive ?


Non non, rien a voir avec les 5 milliards d'amende, ils se sont reveilles il y a quelques jours en se disant "Tient, si on resolvait ce truc pour lequel on ne fait rien depuis 3 ans" ?

----------


## Shuty

Comme quoi, sous la pression tout le monde s'entends ! Vive la business dictature numrique !

----------


## Carhiboux

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ce revirement de situation est-il la consquence de la menace d'une phase rpressive ?


Bien sur que oui. 

Maintenant, je trouve que cette enqute est une vaste farce, et que cette amende, dans ce cadre particulier de la mise en avant de leurs propres produits et une farce monumentale. 

D'ailleurs, au passage, on note que lorsque des intrts financiers majeurs (ceux des concurrentes de Google) sont en jeu, la commission europenne mets 5 milliards de dollards d'amende. 

Par contre, lorsqu'il s'agit des enqutes sur les donnes personnelle (et l, c'est un vrai sujet, mais non commercial, donc pas d'intrts commerciaux directement en jeu), l on propose une amende de combien dj? 150 000 en france, 900 000en Allemagne (dj mieux) et la mme commission europenne envisage de mettre une amende de 2% du CA de google pour la vie prive.




> Europeans need to get serious. And that is why our reform introduces stiff sanctions that can reach as much as 2% of the global annual turnover of a company. In the Google case, that would have meant a fine of EUR 731 million (USD 1 billion). A sum much harder to brush off.


Donc rsumons : 

Pour la vie prive, un problme bien rl, aver, et quelque peu srieux tout de mme, l'UE commence  rflchir  peut tre, ventuellement, si les astres sont bien aligns, et que l'humeur leur en dit, on inflige 2% d'amende  Google. 

Pour la non mise en avant de services concurrents, c'est  dire, si on reformule les choses, pour que Google soit *oblig* de *faire de la pub*  ses *concurrents* sous peine d'*une amende record jamais vue* par contre, l en trois ans c'est torch, et on mets 10% du CA d'amende. Comme a, direct. Pan dans tes dents. 


Morale : 

La vie prive de centaines de millions d'Europens, cela veut peut tre 2%.

Les intrts conomiques de quelques gants du web dpasss et qui ont loup leurs virages, cela vaut 10%.

Cherchez l'erreur.

----------


## imikado

Au risque de me prendre des -1, pourquoi ne pas demander  Microsoft de faire pareil sur son OS: on est bien dans la mme situation non ? abus de position dominante (sans oublier la vente forc/li)

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google pourrait viter la sanction financire en Europe*
*la commission europenne se montre satisfaite de ses nouvelles propositions*

_La  nouvelle proposition de Google est de nature  rsoudre les problmes de concurrence_  l'origine du litige qui s'tale dj sur trois ans a annonc Joaquin Almunia, commissaire charg de la concurrence. C'est dsormais autour des plaignants d'analyser les propositions de Google avant que l'accord ne soit dfinitivement ratifi.

_Nous allons faire des changements importants dans la manire dont Google opre en Europe. Nous travaillons avec la Commission europenne pour rsoudre les problmes qu'elle a soulevs et sommes impatient de rsoudre cette affaire._ a ragit Kent Walter, un porte-parole de Google.

En effet, comme Google se voyait principalement reprocher de mettre en avant ses services au dtriment de la concurrence, il s'engage  garantir que _lorsqu'elle promeut ses propres services de recherche spcialiss sur sa page web (par exemple pour des produits, des htels, des restaurants, etc.), les services de trois concurrents, slectionns au moyen d'une mthode objective, apparaissent de manire clairement visible pour les utilisateurs et selon une prsentation comparable  celle utilise pour ses propres services_. A cet effet, une entit indpendante nomme par la Commission se verra charger de vrifier si Google respecte ses engagements qui lui seront imposs sur une dure de cinq ans.

Google s'est engag  ne plus imposs de contrat d'exclusivit dans ses accords de publicit. Les diteurs ont galement la possibilit de dcider s'ils veulent que leurs contenus ne soient pas utiliss dans des sites de recherches spcialiss sans craindre de reprsailles.

_Nous sommes trs du_ ragit le groupe Allegro, socit de commerce lectronique en Europe de l'Est. _La solution propose par Google n'assure pas d'galit de traitement_ entre les acteurs d'internet. L'organisation Icomp, qui runi plusieurs plaignants et concurrents de Google parmi lesquels Microsoft, a qualifi ce choix d' _norme chec_. Joaquin Almunia a rappel  tous que c'tait l'intrt des consommateurs qui avait t pris en considration et non celui des concurrents.

Au final, les 10% du chiffre d'affaires de Google (environ 5 milliards d'euros) pourraient bel et bien demeurer dans sa trsorerie.

*Source :* Europa

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche:: Que pensez-vous des propositions faites par Google?

----------


## acx01b

> Google n'est pas un service public


C'est facile de comprendre que si la rquisition de biens privs et les nationalisations sont illgales, ou pour les plus modrs l'augmentation des taxes sur les bnfices pour les entreprises qui en font normment, le nombre de services publics ne peut que diminuer dans un monde o la plupart des capitaux non fixes sont grs par des entits privs.

La question n'est donc pas si Google ou Leclerc sont des services publics, mais si il devraient l'tre, ensuite la rponse politique  privilgier en dcoule directement.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Au risque de me prendre des -1, pourquoi ne pas demander  Microsoft de faire pareil sur son OS: on est bien dans la mme situation non ? abus de position dominante (sans oublier la vente forc/li)


Ils ont dj d le faire pour leur navigateur, ils ont donc dj t "puni", un peu aux autres maintenant {^_^}. Le prochain sera srement Apple. Et quand ils auront fait le tour on recommencera du dbut, dire d'entretenir ce pseudo-sentiment de "mais oui pour nous aussi c'est important".

----------


## Pelote2012

En esprant que la proposition bien meilleure n'est pas un dessous de table bien meilleur ... 5 milliard d'Euros a ferai du bien au finances. Mais l on serait en abus de position "politique"... difficile je pense, de ne pas tomber dans le travers qu'en on devient un gant

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : l'UE devrait  revoir quelques termes  de l'accord sur la concurrence propos par Google, * 
*d'aprs un rapport * 

Plus tt cette anne, le long conflit opposant Google  ses concurrents en Europe semblait proche de son terme ; le commissaire  la concurrence, Joaquin Almunia, aurait jug _ bien meilleures_  les concessions et propositions faites par le numro un de la recherche. Pour lui, ces propositions allaient probablement permettre de conclure un accord  lamiable contrairement aux deux propositions antrieures de Google qui visaient notamment  revaloriser les entreprises concurrentes dans les rsultats de son moteur de recherche.

Bruxelles semblait donc satisfait et nattendait plus que le retour des plaignants avant de procder  un quelconque accord aprs cette _ proposition amliore dengagements_ .

Une semaine plus tard, Google rendait accessible au public les propositions daccord. Comme Google se voyait principalement reprocher de mettre en avant ses services au dtriment de la concurrence, il s'est engag  garantir que _ lorsqu'elle promeut ses propres services de recherche spcialiss sur sa page web (par exemple pour des produits, des htels, des restaurants, etc.), les services de trois concurrents, slectionns au moyen d'une mthode objective, apparaissent de manire clairement visible pour les utilisateurs et selon une prsentation comparable  celle utilise pour ses propres services_ 

Kent Walker, Vice-Prsident et avocat gnral de Google, a avanc _ quaprs  trois rounds de ngociations et de concessions importantes, nous sommes heureux davoir atteint un accord avec la Commission Europenne qui aborde les problmes de concurrence_ . Peut-tre avait-il cri victoire trop vite.

Tout dabord des concurrents de Google ne se sont pas montrs satisfaits. _ Nous sommes trs dus_ , ragissait le groupe Allegro, socit de commerce lectronique en Europe de l'Est, _ la solution propose par Google n'assure pas d'galit de traitement_  entre les acteurs d'internet. En plus la liste des plaignants vient mme sagrandir puisque Yelp a officiellement rejoint leurs rangs il y a quelques semaines.

En outre, selon le WSJ qui cite des sources proches de laffaire, la Commission europenne compte _ revoir quelques termes_  de l'accord sur la concurrence propos par Google, notamment en raison des dsaccords au sein mme de la Commission. Le calendrier initial qui prvoyait un vote final sur laccord en septembre est susceptible de ne pas trouver une dcision avant le dpart de Joaquin Almunia qui quittera son poste en novembre.

*Source :* WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## imikado

J'ai du mal  comprendre cet acharnement sur Google:

On est quand mme face  un site internet qui se fait reprocher son succs et  qui l'on demande de permettre sur son propre site une place pour ses concurrents ??

Je ne me souviens pas d'affaire de la sorte  l'poque o altavista, lycos and co rgnaient en matre ...

----------


## imikado

> Ils ont dj d le faire pour leur navigateur, ils ont donc dj t "puni", un peu aux autres maintenant {^_^}. Le prochain sera srement Apple. Et quand ils auront fait le tour on recommencera du dbut, dire d'entretenir ce pseudo-sentiment de "mais oui pour nous aussi c'est important".


Je parle pas ici du navigateur (qui ne leur apporte pas directement de l'argent) mais bien de l'OS  :;): 
D'un cot (google) les gens sont  un clic (gratuit) de voir la concurrence
De l'autre (windows), ils doivent soit se tourner vers des produits plus chers ou moins bien fini, soit renvoyer l'ordinateur au constructeur  ::(: 
Et pourtant c'est sur le premier qu'on s'acharne...

Note: j'ai l'impression ces derniers temps que de plus en plus d'administrations/gouvernement cherchent  s'loigner de Microsoft (Gendarmerie, Munich, Chine, Russie et maintenant le Royaume-Un avec l'ODF)

----------


## fredinkan

> l'poque o altavista, lycos and co rgnaient en matre ...


Tout est dit : Tu en as cit 2, mais  cette poque l, il y avait aussi yahoo et quelques autres... C'est toute la diffrence, ce n'tait pas juste "un seul ultramajoritaire"

----------


## imikado

> Tout est dit : Tu en as cit 2, mais  cette poque l, il y avait aussi yahoo et quelques autres... C'est toute la diffrence, ce n'tait pas juste "un seul ultramajoritaire"


1. mais aujourd'hui il n'est pas le seul: yahoo, bing, duck duck go...
2. on choisi d'utiliser Google, on ne peux pas lui reprocher son succs auprs des internautes !

Si a continue, on va faire de mme pour Allocine, Wikipedia, PagesJaunes ...  ::(:

----------


## zaventem

> Je parle pas ici du navigateur (qui ne leur apporte pas directement de l'argent) mais bien de l'OS 
> D'un cot (google) les gens sont  un clic (gratuit) de voir la concurrence
> De l'autre (windows), ils doivent soit se tourner vers des produits plus chers ou moins bien fini, soit renvoyer l'ordinateur au constructeur 
> Et pourtant c'est sur le premier qu'on s'acharne...


Au contraire, c'est exactement la mme chose.
On a reproch  Microsoft de profiter de son quasi monopole sur les OS avec Windows pour inciter les gens  utiliser Internet Explorer plutt qu'un autre navigateur sans qu'il y ait un lien vraiment tabli entre l'un et l'autre.
Aujourd'hui, on reproche  Google d'utiliser son quasi monopole sur les moteurs de recherche pour diriger les gens vers ses services de ventes, rservation dhtel, d'avions, etc. au dtriment de ses concurrents sans qu'il y ait un lien vraiment tabli entre l'un et l'autre.

----------


## Saverok

> J'ai du mal  comprendre cet acharnement sur Google:
> 
> On est quand mme face  un site internet qui se fait reprocher son succs et  qui l'on demande de permettre sur son propre site une place pour ses concurrents ??
> 
> Je ne me souviens pas d'affaire de la sorte  l'poque o altavista, lycos and co rgnaient en matre ...


L'activit de Google s'est diversifie du seul moteur de recherche
L'UE ne reproche pas  Google de ne pas faire de place  Bing, DDG et autres moteurs de recherches mais de se servir de son moteur de recherche en position dominante pour promouvoir ses autres services autres dtriment de la concurrence sur ces mmes services

C'tait la mme chose avec Microsoft et IE
On a reproch  Microsoft d'utiliser son Windows en position dominante pour mettre en avant IE face  Firefox et consort

EDIT : j'ai rpondu un peu vite sans lire le msg de zaventem qui dit la mme chose et mieux que moi  ::):

----------


## imikado

Ok je comprends mieux, ce n'est pas le moteur de recherche qui est remis en cause, mais le fait de profiter de son succs pour promouvoir les autres produits  :;): 

Mais on reste dans un cas diffrent: 
Windows, on l'a en achetant un ordinateur automatiquement (il faut soit assembler, soit acheter le sien chez un revendeur diffrent avec pour rsultat un produit moins bien fini...):donc on a vraiment une solution "en position dominante"
Alors que pour Google, c'est l'utilisateur qui choisi, il peut facilement changer de crmerie en un clic  :;): 

C'est l la grosse diffrence: le choix  port de clic, et non celui  port de porte monnaie  :;):

----------


## Lyons

Je reste pas convaincu par les arguments mis en avant dans cette lutte contre Google.
Personne n'oblige les pauvres citoyens europens  utiliser Google (le moteur de recherche) et quand bien mme c'tait le cas, Google fait ce qu'il veut de son produit. Si Google dcidait demain de ne rpertori plus que ses propres services,  rien ne leur en empcherait lgalement (certes a ne profiterait ni  Google ni aux utilisateurs mais c'est exactement le mme problme pouss  lextrme). Exiger la mme visibilit que les services de Google sur leur propre moteur de recherche me parait mme plutt gonfl de la part d'autres entreprises "On veut la mme qualit de service que vous, par contre on vous laisse payer les millions de frais de fonctionnement". Sans tomber dans une situation ridicule o la premire page de rsultat serait compose exclusivement de services Google, je ne trouve vraiment pas aberrant que les services de Google soient lgrement mis en valeur (De toute manire il n'est pas dans l'intrt de Google de tomber dans cette situation extrme, qui risquerait de rendre les utilisateurs mcontents.)

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Tout est dans cette interprtation du "lgrement". Chacun a sa propre vision de o la limite se situe.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Antitrust : Google pourrait se voir infliger une sanction de 6 milliards de dollars*
*La firme doit faire une dernire srie de propositions*

Google a une dernire chance d'viter une sanction dans le cadre de lenqute antitrust dont elle fait lobjet en Europe. Une quatrime et dernire srie de propositions  la  Commission europenne est attendue de la socit.

 loccasion dun change avec le Parlement europen, Joaqun Almunia, commissaire  la concurrence de lUnion europenne, a assur que Google naura pas droit  une cinquime srie de propositions. En cas dchec des ngociations, la Commission europenne ouvrira une procdure dite de  statement of objection , qui pourrait aboutir  une amende reprsentant 10 % du chiffre daffaires global de la socit, soit environ 6 milliards de dollars. Un montant trs au-dessus des sanctions de 2 milliards de dollars qui avaient t infliges  Microsoft.

Google dtient une part de march de prs de 90 % en Europe dans le secteur de la recherche en ligne. La  firme est accuse davoir abus de cette position dominante pour favoriser ses produits, ainsi que ceux de ses partenaires, au sein de son moteur de recherche, au dtriment de la concurrence.

Google avait fait plusieurs propositions afin de rgler cette affaire, dont la troisime avait t accueillie favorablement par Joaquin Almunia. Pour lui, ces propositions allaient probablement permettre de conclure un accord  lamiable, contrairement aux deux propositions antrieures de Google, qui visaient notamment  revaloriser les entreprises concurrentes dans les rsultats de son moteur de recherche.

En raison de plusieurs dsaccords au sein mme de la commission et sous la pression des tats membres qui veulent plus de concessions de la part de Google, Joaquin Almunia a finalement chang de position, sommant Google de faire de nouvelles propositions.

Joaquin Almunia a tenu  raffirmer son impartialit dans cette affaire, suite aux critiques des membres de lUE, sur une possible prise de position dAlmunia en faveur de Google.  _Microsoft a fait lobjet dune enqute pendant 16 ans, soit quatre fois le temps quaura pris lenqute pour Google, et il y a plus de problmes avec Google quil ny en avait avec Microsoft_ , prcise-t-il.

Cette affaire est suivie de prs par les tats membres de lUE. LAllemagne est alle jusqu demander davantage de transparence sur les algorithmes du moteur Google. Ce qui revient littralement  ouvrir les algorithmes aux autorits. 

*Source* : The Guardian

----------


## Simara1170

Alors, tiens je vais poser un raisonnement simple:
Quand on va sur la page de Google, on est d'accord qu'on entre plus ou moins dans une boutique Google? Ou du moins la vitrine?
Et que n'importe quel magasin qui se respecte ne met pas en avant les produits de ses concurrents?
Si on pousse jusqu'au bout du ridicule le raisonnement avanc par le plaignants, on devrait porter plainte contre Apple: je veux dire merde quoi quand je pousse la porte d'un apple Store, je vois que de l'apple et pas de Samsung, et mme que si je vais chez Orange, ils y a des forfaits prfrentiels pour les Iphone...
Si Google est en position de monopole, c'est pas parce qu'ils ont enterr la concurrence par des pratiques dloyales, c'est parce que pendant 15 ans il n'y a pas eu de concurrences, et maintenant qu'on se rend compte que le web a gnre un mac de bl, on se voit qu'on peut plus y aller parce qu'on a laiss un mec tout seul se dvelopper dessus... Alors on essaye de le faire tomber par n'importe quel moyen pour lui piquer la place...
En prime, je croyais qu'on avait pas le droit de porter plainte deux fois en mme temps pour une accusation, donc Microsoft ou Nokia ne devrait pas pouvoir porter plainte, Nokia tant dsormais une filiale du vendeur de carreaux...

----------


## elssar

Ton raisonnement est un peu vaseux.
Google est quasiment omniprsent dans le monde. Le reproche qui est fait c'est pas ncessairement de mettre dans le top des recherches leurs propres produits. Mais plutt de torpiller une entreprise en la relguant page 5 (ou personne ne vas) pour des raisons commercials.
Apple fait la pub aussi de ces produits, mais d'une apple n'a pas dans une position ultra dominante (que ce soit dans le secteur des smartphones ou des postes). Et de deux  c'est leur propre store. 
La un moteur de recherche (pour la justice et je suis d'accord) se doit un minimum d'tre  neutre. Aprs tout on tape un mot, il cherche dans le fouillis du web une correspondance. Aprs oui qu'il y ait une logique commerciale c'est normal. Mais aller jusqu' supprimer tout bonnement une entreprise du web (car en gros c'est a), la c'est problmatique, car il n'existe aucune solution de def. C'est pas comme un gars qui se fait torpiller sur le store apple mobile et qui peut sortir a sur android.
Si l'entreprise est rfrenc sur bing, ou yahoo tout le monde s'en fou, parce qu'en gros personne ne l'utilise.

----------


## imikado

D'accord avec Simara1170, et je vois pas pourquoi aujourd'hui dans une situation similaire, on laisse la vente li des pcs sous windows perdurer  ::(: 
L c'est pire: qu'un diteur sorte un logiciel bon ou pas (vista/w8), on se retrouve oblig d'acheter nos Pcs sous l'OS en question (que l'on desintalle par la suite, ou on installe des logiciels pour corriger les problmes d'ergonomie)

Mais dans le cas de Google, c'est parce que l'on apprcie leur moteur de recherche qu'ils ont une aussi grande part de march, on peut facilement depuis longtemps changer le moteur de recherche par dfaut de nos navigateurs  :;): 
Et malgr l'argent investi, les concurrents comme Bing ou Yahoo ne parviennent pas  sduire les clients  :;): 

Et pour l'histoire de la relgation en page 5: c'est une entreprise qui propose via un site web un service: si le service ou les resultats ne vous conviennent pas, libre  vous d'utilser un autre (bing, yahoo...)

Aucune obligation de neutralit des rsultats ou autre, c'est un service: vous ne signez aucun contrat avec Google quand vous tapez une recherche, et ils ne vous garantissent rien en terme de rsultats  :;):

----------


## Traroth2

> Alors, tiens je vais poser un raisonnement simple:
> Quand on va sur la page de Google, on est d'accord qu'on entre plus ou moins dans une boutique Google? Ou du moins la vitrine?
> Et que n'importe quel magasin qui se respecte ne met pas en avant les produits de ses concurrents?
> Si on pousse jusqu'au bout du ridicule le raisonnement avanc par le plaignants, on devrait porter plainte contre Apple: je veux dire merde quoi quand je pousse la porte d'un apple Store, je vois que de l'apple et pas de Samsung, et mme que si je vais chez Orange, ils y a des forfaits prfrentiels pour les Iphone...
> Si Google est en position de monopole, c'est pas parce qu'ils ont enterr la concurrence par des pratiques dloyales, c'est parce que pendant 15 ans il n'y a pas eu de concurrences, et maintenant qu'on se rend compte que le web a gnre un mac de bl, on se voit qu'on peut plus y aller parce qu'on a laiss un mec tout seul se dvelopper dessus... Alors on essaye de le faire tomber par n'importe quel moyen pour lui piquer la place...
> En prime, je croyais qu'on avait pas le droit de porter plainte deux fois en mme temps pour une accusation, donc Microsoft ou Nokia ne devrait pas pouvoir porter plainte, Nokia tant dsormais une filiale du vendeur de carreaux...


C'est pas trs clair, pour toi, la notion d'abus de position dominante, on dirait...

Et, non, le moteur de Google n'est pas une "boutique" des produits Google et n'a jamais t prsent de cette manire aux utilisateurs.

----------


## Traroth2

> D'accord avec Simara1170, et je vois pas pourquoi aujourd'hui dans une situation similaire, on laisse la vente li des pcs sous windows perdurer 
> L c'est pire: qu'un diteur sorte un logiciel bon ou pas (vista/w8), on se retrouve oblig d'acheter nos Pcs sous l'OS en question (que l'on desintalle par la suite, ou on installe des logiciels pour corriger les problmes d'ergonomie)


Je ne vois pas en quoi les manquements de Microsoft excusent ceux de Google.



> Mais dans le cas de Google, c'est parce que l'on apprcie leur moteur de recherche qu'ils ont une aussi grande part de march, on peut facilement depuis longtemps changer le moteur de recherche par dfaut de nos navigateurs 
> Et malgr l'argent investi, les concurrents comme Bing ou Yahoo ne parviennent pas  sduire les clients 
> 
> Et pour l'histoire de la relgation en page 5: c'est une entreprise qui propose via un site web un service: si le service ou les resultats ne vous conviennent pas, libre  vous d'utilser un autre (bing, yahoo...)
> 
> Aucune obligation de neutralit des rsultats ou autre, c'est un service: vous ne signez aucun contrat avec Google quand vous tapez une recherche, et ils ne vous garantissent rien en terme de rsultats


Si, Google prtend depuis toujours que son moteur est neutre, au contraire.

----------


## VBrice

Je suis assez d'accord avec imikado et Simara1170,

Pour moi, je vois a comme une occasion de plus de ramasser du cash en gardant ces mains dans les poches...




> Mais plutt de torpiller une entreprise en la relguant page 5 (ou personne ne vas) pour des raisons commerciales.


Avec tous les sites qui se crer chaque jour, le rfrencement dans le web est toujours fluctuant, il ne faut pas esprer tre 1er de la liste _Ad vitam ternam_.
Et puis sur les moteurs concurrent ils seraient peut-tre page 10!

Vu la concurrence/l'existance des service similaire sur le net, les entreprises qui descendent dans les pages n'ont peut-tre pas vraiment de site optimiser et on peut tre une stratgie de rfrencement inexistante...

----------


## Beanux

Sauf qu'utiliser cette position de monopole, lgitimement acquise pour en tirer profit ailleurs, c'est ce qui est reproch  google.
Ce n'est pas tant son monopole qui est dcri et critiqu, c'est les abus qui sont/peuvent tre fait grce a son monopole.

Ton exemple du magasin ne tient pas a cause de l'absence de monopole.


Et la quelque soit la lgitimit de la position de google, de part sa position de monopole (et quel position de monopole !!), elle se doit de ne pas valoriser ses produits au dtriment des autres.

----------


## imikado

> Je ne vois pas en quoi les manquements de Microsoft excusent ceux de Google.


Je dis pas que a excuse, mais pourquoi en 2014 laisser perdurer l'un et taper sur l'autre  ::(: 




> Si, Google prtend depuis toujours que son moteur est neutre, au contraire.


Quand je vais, en tant qu'utilisateur sur google.fr, j'ai juste un champ de recherche, aucune information sur la neutralit des rsultats ou autre  :;):

----------


## elssar

> Avec tous les sites qui se crer chaque jour, le rfrencement dans le web est toujours fluctuant, il ne faut pas esprer tre 1er de la liste Ad vitam ternam.
> Et puis sur les moteurs concurrent ils seraient peut-tre page 10!
> 
> Vu la concurrence/l'existance des service similaire sur le net, les entreprises qui descendent dans les pages n'ont peut-tre pas vraiment de site optimiser et on peut tre une stratgie de rfrencement inexistante...


Je ne peux que te recommander, de chercher les affaires concernant google, ou de manire avr le moteur relgue dans les confins du web le site d'une entreprise.
Je ne parle pas ici des sauts du au rfrencement/popularit du site. Je parle des affaires dlictueuses concernant google..

----------


## CrokNoks

Ils me font marrer chez Microsoft.

Avez-vous dj cherch "google chrome" dans bing ?
Le premier lien qui ressort dans les annonces (donc potentiellement des liens sr car pay, enfin je l'ai entendu dire par des non informaticiens) est un nid  virus.

Donc, avant d'attaquer Google, qui a profit d'un manque indniable  l'poque pour se faire une place, Microsoft devrait vrifier ses propres services.

Concernant les rapprochements avec la vente li :
Navigateur par dfaut de IE : Bing,
Navigateur par dfaut de FireFox : Google,
Navigateur par dfaut de Chrome : Google,
Navigateur par dfaut de Safari : Google.

Si les navigateurs, n'appartenant pas  Google ou  Microsoft, arrtaient de mettre Google par dfaut et mettaient une liste des moteurs de recherche (avec paragraphe et capture d'cran, pas juste une liste de nom que madame Michu ne lira mme pas), on ferait un pas important en avant.

Si les gens qui adore Bing (a existe) mais qui ne savent pas qu'ils peuvent l'utiliser autre part que sur IE, taient mieux (in)form, on aurait surement un meilleur brassage des services.

Aprs rien nempche de forcer Google  se sparer de sa branche grant le moteur de recherche. Transformer cette dernire en service public mondial dans laquelle toutes les entreprises (qui respectent les critres) et tats paient et ainsi on aura un vritable moteur de recherche indpendant.

En attendant, je trouve normal que Google pousse ses propres services dans le moteur de recherche. Sinon c'est comme interdire un assureur de vendre les autres produits sa gamme (banque/pargne/crdit, mutuelle) alors que grands assureurs franais le font.

----------


## pierre-y

Je me plante peut tre mais 6 milliards c'est pas un peux de l'argent de poche pour google? J'ai l'impression que c'est quand mme pas grand chose. clairez moi si vous le voyez autrement mais je n'ai jamais t sure si les 60 milliards de google comprenais uniquement le moteur de recherche ou ces investissement  ct en plus comme la recherche(voiture automatique), les diverses boites rachetez et ainsi de suite.

----------


## Beanux

Comme expliqu plus haut, les 6MM, c'est "simplement" 10% de leur chiffre d'affaire. C'ets loin d'etre une pcadille.

Et mme si c'etait le cas, Google serait prt a beaucoup pour ne pas perdre cette somme, pcadille ou pas.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Je suis assez d'accord avec imikado et Simara1170,
> 
> Pour moi, je vois a comme une occasion de plus de ramasser du cash en gardant ces mains dans les poches...
> 
> Avec tous les sites qui se crer chaque jour, le rfrencement dans le web est toujours fluctuant, il ne faut pas esprer tre 1er de la liste _Ad vitam ternam_.
> Et puis sur les moteurs concurrent ils seraient peut-tre page 10!
> 
> Vu la concurrence/l'existance des service similaire sur le net, les entreprises qui descendent dans les pages n'ont peut-tre pas vraiment de site optimiser et on peut tre une stratgie de rfrencement inexistante...


Je ne pense pas que la question soit lie aux agents Gougel et autres bots, il me semble que c'est dans ses pratiques d'entreprise dominante que le problme se pose.

Gougel n'intgre pas le contexte rel dans lequel les autres peuvent s'exprimer  armes gales, de par sa position c'est Gougel qui dfinit les rgles du jeu. Et pour la concurrence c'est l que se situe le nud du problme.

----------


## marsupial

Etant donne le poids du web sur les changes commerciaux, tre ou ne pas tre visible sur la toile change du tout au tout. Dans le cas prcis, il est avr que le dominant favorise ses produits au dtriment de la concurrence en crant, non pas un algoritme cibl, mais bien en crant des produits ciblant au mieux cette algoritme.

C'est comme partir de la rponse  la question pour trouver la meilleure dmonstration  la rsolution d'un problme  alors que la concurrence part de la question pour arriver  la meilleure solution.

C'est tricher  une interrogation crite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Xinu2010

> Je me plante peut tre mais 6 milliards c'est pas un peux de l'argent de poche pour google? J'ai l'impression que c'est quand mme pas grand chose. clairez moi si vous le voyez autrement mais je n'ai jamais t sure si les 60 milliards de google comprenais uniquement le moteur de recherche ou ces investissement  ct en plus comme la recherche(voiture automatique), les diverses boites rachetez et ainsi de suite.


6 milliards a fait toujours mal, mme pour google... Ca represente environ 50% de leur bnfice net sur un an.

----------


## Simara1170

Oui donc vous tes d'accord sur l'attaque pour abus de position dominantes, parce qu'un service _priv_ fait passer en premier les autres services _privs_ de la mme bote devant la concurrence...
Moi j'ai envie de dire, dj bien heureux que Google accepte de les afficher (mme en page 100), parce que chez Bing, le premier pour Google Chrome, il a fait tilter mon anti-virus -_-
Putain c'est comme si on reprochait aux mecs de chez AXA (premier assureur en Belgique) de pas prsenter les produits d'une autre assurance... Le raisonnement de base est merdique.
C'est pas de la faute  google si ils sont en position dominante, c'est la faute des types qui n'ont mme pas essay de le concurrencer, faut arrter un peu...Et pourtant dieu sais que j'aime pas google (la preuve, je l'utilise pas  ::D: )

----------


## Saverok

> Oui donc vous tes d'accord sur l'attaque pour abus de position dominantes, parce qu'un service _priv_ fait passer en premier les autres services _privs_ de la mme bote devant la concurrence...
> Moi j'ai envie de dire, dj bien heureux que Google accepte de les afficher (mme en page 100), parce que chez Bing, le premier pour Google Chrome, il a fait tilter mon anti-virus -_-
> Putain c'est comme si on reprochait aux mecs de chez AXA (premier assureur en Belgique) de pas prsenter les produits d'une autre assurance... Le raisonnement de base est merdique.
> C'est pas de la faute  google si ils sont en position dominante, c'est la faute des types qui n'ont mme pas essay de le concurrencer, faut arrter un peu...Et pourtant dieu sais que j'aime pas google (la preuve, je l'utilise pas )


Google a merveilleusement russi  tre n1
Par contre, il y a une diffrence total  tre n1 avec 40% de part de march et tre n1 avec 90%
Quand on est  90%, on est presque en situation de monopole et quand on est dans cette situation, on a des contraintes qui permettent de garantir la libre concurrence
Personne ne ferai chier Google si sa part de march tait de 55%
Il y a des limites  la libralisation des marchs et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est l'Organisation Mondiale du Commerce : http://www.wto.org/french/thewto_f/w..._f/fact2_f.htm
Aprs, quand on ne veut pas comprendre...

Ce que tu dis est exact dans le cas o la libre concurrence peut s'exercer
La libre concurrence ne peut pas s'exercer quand il y a une domination crasante de l'un des acteurs et c'est le cas de Google
Quand on est n1 et qu'on domine le march, on perd une partie de sa libert qui est reprise par les Etats (et institutions) pour empcher les abus

----------


## Simara1170

donc c'est bien ce que je disais:
tape 1 : y'a que google qui va sur le march de l'Internet, les autres estimant que a gnre pas assez de pognon...
tape 2 :google devient de facto majoritaire sur le domaine, puisqu'il est le seul
tape 3 : google devient blind de pognon, parce que finalement, le web a rapporte gros
tape 4 : les autres leaders du march de l'IT percutent qu'ils ont eu un manque  gagner
tape 5: ils essayent de renverser la vapeur, mais se vautrent lamentablement (forcment quand t'a 15 ans de retard)
tape 6 : ils attaquent google sur un comportement normal pour une entreprise prive, c'est  dire promouvoir l'ensemble de ses produits, plutt que celui de la concurrence


Donc en fait, si je rsume bien, puisque microsoft et d'autres on leur propre moteur de recherche
Google devrait:
1/ mettre en avant les produits de ses concurrents au dtriment des siens quand tu fait une recherche google (a se fait pas dans le monde "matriel", mais dans le domaine de l'immatriel, a devrait pouvoir se faire? 2 poids, 2 mesures, tout va bien avec la gomtrie variable)
2/ Si on pousse jusqu'au bout du raisonnement, quand tu tapes une recherche google, le moteur devrait te mettre en premire page:
-Bing aurait trouv a en premier rsultat
-Yahoo aurait trouv a en premier rsultat
-XXX aurait trouv a en premier rsultat

et bien sr avant les propres rsultats du moteur google parce que sinon c'est de la concurrence dloyale?

Il y a peut-tre une loi contre la situation de monopole (et heureusement), mais je pense qu'il devrait y avoir une clause en plus:
les abrutis qui sont plus anciens que X, ne peuvent porter plainte contre X pour abus de monopole quand ils ont _dlibrment_ laiss X se dvelopper seul sur le domaine incrimin... Parce que c'est exactement ce qui se passe: les grands de l'IT ont laiss faire google, et veulent via la loi anti-trust profiter gratuitement (et mme en en tirant du bnfice) des 15 ans de R&D de google pour leur propre compte... Non, c'est injuste, point barre...

----------


## Saverok

> donc c'est bien ce que je disais:
> tape 1 : y'a que google qui va sur le march de l'Internet, les autres estimant que a gnre pas assez de pognon...
> tape 2 :google devient de facto majoritaire sur le domaine, puisqu'il est le seul
> tape 3 : google devient blind de pognon, parce que finalement, le web a rapporte gros
> tape 4 : les autres leaders du march de l'IT percutent qu'ils ont eu un manque  gagner
> tape 5: ils essayent de renverser la vapeur, mais se vautrent lamentablement (forcment quand t'a 15 ans de retard)
> tape 6 : ils attaquent google sur un comportement normal pour une entreprise prive, c'est  dire promouvoir l'ensemble de ses produits, plutt que celui de la concurrence


Google n'a jamais t le seul  se lancer dans le march des moteurs de recherche
Tu as la mmoire trs courte
Il y a eu pas mal de concurrence au dbut avec Yahoo, Lycos (cas franais qui ne s'est jamais dvelopp  linternational et a coul), altavista et bien d'autres
Google est devenu n1 par la qualit de son service car  l'poque, Google avait le meilleur algo de rfrencement

l'UE et l'OMC ne contestent pas la position de n1 de Google
Ce qui est contest, c'est d'utiliser cette position dominante dans le secteur de la recherche pour promouvoir dloyalement les services annexes (qui n'ont rien  voir avec le domaine du rfrencement web) au dtriment de la concurrence
Autrement dit, dgrader Mappy pour mettre plus en avant Google Map lorsqu'une recherche du terme "carte" est effectue, par exemple
En clair, mlanger l'activit de moteur de recherche o Google est dominant avec ses autres services

Il n'est absolument pas question de mettre en avant les autres moteurs de recherche concurrent, faut pas tout mlanger

----------


## Simara1170

quand tu tapes Carte sur google, t'a effectivement Gmap, et juste ensuite Mappy, ils sont en premire page(j'viens de tester), faut arrter de dconner, les mettre plus en avant, revient  les mettre en avant des propres produits de google, et je trouve pas a normal...

----------


## Saverok

> quand tu tapes Carte sur google, t'a effectivement Gmap, et juste ensuite Mappy, ils sont en premire page(j'viens de tester), faut arrter de dconner, les mettre plus en avant, revient  les mettre en avant des propres produits de google, et je trouve pas a normal...


J'ai donn un exemple au hasard
La demande est nettement plus large que a (Google s'est diversifi dans normment de domaine)

Et puis, ce n'est pas juste pour les services de Google mais aussi pour les partenaires de Google au travers des liens sponsoriss
Les demandes de l'UE sont trs large

----------


## Algo D.DN

C'est un peu de lauto-flagellation de groupe qui perdure :[)

L'abus de position dominante se caractrise quand, une pratique a pour objet ou pour effet d'empcher, de restreindre, ou de fausser, le jeu de la concurrence sur un mme march.  :;): 

Comme vient de le dire Saverok, Gougel c'est plus seulement le moteur, adword, adsense, c'est aussi Drode, mobil service, etc, etc. en tant que dominateurs, aimant les pratiques commerciales verticales, il distord le march et biaise bien profond les concurrents potentiels, crant un monopole de fait.

----------


## Simara1170

j'viens de m'amuser pendant ma pause repas  faire des recherches sur google avec des mots-clefs correspondant  leur principales activits commerciales...
Donc oui le produit google est toujours en premire position, suivie derrire des concurrents ( et toujours sur la premire page)... Bref, FairSearch veut juste que Google affiche d'abord nokia, samsung, microsoft et consort avant ses propres produits... Ok, vous trouvez a normal... Mais que pour Google, les autres y sont pas obligs hein?
Non je ne cible pas Microsoft, c'est pas vrai...Parce l, de mmoire, Chrome OS il existe, et malgr les sanctions prise  l'encontre de M$, c'est par pour autant qu'on a de la pub sur le site de M$ pour Chrome OS, qui est pourtant un concurrent du gant...
Bref, on en revient  ce que je dit, gomtrie variable toussa toussa...

D'ailleurs faire quelques recherche sur les mots-clefs des produits google, avec bing, est...comment dire... riche en enseignements, cf les liens vrols qu'on peut trouver en premire ligne sur certains des produits google...

----------


## Beanux

> Bref, FairSearch veut juste que Google affiche d'abord nokia, samsung, microsoft et consort avant ses propres produits... Ok, vous trouvez a normal... Mais que pour Google, les autres y sont pas obligs hein?


Non, ce nest pas ce qui est demand. L'enquete avance que google favorise ses produit, et c'est gnant/illgal  cause de son monopole (et simplement  cause de a).
La rponse demand, est de montrer de la transparence en montrant l'algo, ce qui prouverait qu'il n'y a pas d'abus. Ainsi qu'une reprsentation quitable de ses produit *ET* de ses concurrents.

Il n'y a rien de sorcier a a.

----------


## Simara1170

et donc aprs 5 prsentations des recherches (parce que bon montrer l'algo de recherche, c'est une belle tentative voile de le rcuprer  son propre compte le travail d'un autre, faut pas se leurrer), qui rpondaient aux exigences de FairSearch, mais qui en avaient oubli, on continue  les poursuivre... C'est vraiment pour un manque de reprsentativit ou pour autre chose?

----------


## pierre-y

> 6 milliards a fait toujours mal, mme pour google... Ca represente environ 50% de leur bnfice net sur un an.


Non justement, c'est pas 50% mais 10% et l'amende n'a pas de prcisons quand au nombre de fois ou il risque de se la prendre. Si c'est une fois tout les 10 ans par exemple , a va c'est pas chre pay pour gard un monopole. C'est ce qui me pose question justement a savoir si l'amende et soumit en plus d'obligation de mise en conformit.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

10% de son chiffre d'affaire, ce qui peut correspondre  50% de son bnfice net (chiffre d'affaire auquel tu retire tous les frais).

----------


## pierre-y

Ah pardon autant pour moi, j'en tais rest aux chiffres d'affaire global dont parlait l'article. A oui en effet vue comme a c'est autre chose.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Antitrust : LUE prparerait ses armes pour assigner Google en justice*
*selon certaines indiscrtions provenant des parties impliques dans laffaire*

Ltau semble se resserrer autour du gant de la recherche dans laffaire qui loppose  lUnion europenne depuis quelques annes. En effet, depuis 2010 la commission antitrust de lUnion europenne a introduit une enqute en vue de confirmer les plaintes des diffrentes entreprises taxant Google dabuser de sa position dominante dans le domaine de la recherche sur le web afin de favoriser ses produits et ceux de ses partenaires au dtriment des concurrents.

Aprs plusieurs mois de silence, lorgane de rgulation de la concurrence de la commission europenne vient de faire un pas en avant en demandant la permission aux entreprises qui avaient port plainte contre Google afin de publier certaines informations classes confidentielles que ces dernires avaient fournies. En outre, certaines personnes impliques dans laffaire dclarent avoir t contactes afin de fournir des documents dans un bref dlai selon les dires du Wall Street Journal.

Pour le quotidien amricain, ces dmarches nont dautres sens que de passer  la vitesse suprieure au vu des diffrents accords sans succs entrepris par Google. Cest de mme ce que semblent confirmer certaines personnes bien introduites dans les coulisses de cette affaire qui affirment que le nouveau commissaire  la concurrence Margrethe Vestager _ prvoit de faire avancer laffaire dans un dlai relativement court_ . 

Cette mme analyse a t faite par un avocat bas  Bruxelles et reprsentant les intrts dun plaignant. Pour lui,_  le fait que la commission cherche des informations plus compltes des plaignants dans des dlais courts de quelques jours montre quelle est dans les dernires tapes pour lobtention dune dclaration de griefs densemble_ . 

Si les choses prennent aujourdhui cette tournure, il faut souligner quil nen a pas toujours t ainsi. En effet, ds le dbut de cette affaire Google avait fait plusieurs propositions afin de procder  un rglement  lamiable. La troisime proposition avait t favorablement accueillie par lancien commissaire Joaquin Almunia. Cela a conduit plusieurs entreprises de lUE  dclarer ouvertement la prise de partie de ce dernier pour la firme de Mountain View. 

Margrethe Vestager qui est le nouveau commissaire  la concurrence semble vouloir en finir le rapidement possible avec cette affaire, et ce de manire lgale.  maintes occasions, elle na pas manqu de faire savoir sa position en affirmant quelle est en faveur dun processus judiciaire formel afin dtablir un prcdent. Les arrangements _ ne devraient pas tre une habitude_  et ne devraient pas tre recherchs  _ nimporte quel prix_ . Le mois dernier encore, elle affirmait lors dun vnement  Bruxelles que tout le monde _ devrait voir que nous sommes prts  aller devant les tribunaux si cest la meilleure chose  faire_ .

Google qui dtient 90 % de part de march en Europe en ce qui concerne la recherche en ligne sexpose  une amende de 6 milliards de dollars en cas de confirmation des charges devant la justice.

*Source* : The Wall Street Journal


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous de cette affaire ?

----------


## Algo D.DN

Pour ne pas touffer les ventuels concurrents...




> Les arrangements  ne devrait pas tre une habitude  et ne devrait pas tre recherch   nimporte quel prix .


Surtout quand on a les moyens de torpiller (acheter) d'ventuels gneurs.

Cela veut-il dire que (sans rgles) dans les arrangements amiables il y a toujours un qui estime ( tort ou  raison) avoir t ls.

----------


## expertsecu

D'abord Google ne possde pas des parts de march, ce n'est pas sa proprit.

*Ensuite depuis quand c'est aux concurrents d'une firme de dfinir ce qu'elle doit faire?
*
Je comprends que les polytocards du parlement europen en font des tonnes contre Google (le parlement europen tombe dans tout les piges dmagogiques) mais la Commission ne devrait pas donner dans la surenchre mdiatique quand Google propose un accord gnreux.

----------


## expertsecu

> Non, ce nest pas ce qui est demand. L'enquete avance que google favorise ses produit, et c'est gnant/illgal  cause de son monopole (et simplement  cause de a).
> La rponse demand, est de montrer de la transparence en montrant l'algo, ce qui prouverait qu'il n'y a pas d'abus. Ainsi qu'une reprsentation quitable de ses produit *ET* de ses concurrents.
> 
> Il n'y a rien de sorcier a a.


1) *Il n'y a aucun monopole.* N'importe qui peut se lancer comme moteur de recherche.

2) *Il n'y a aucune raison que Google montre ses algos*. C'est du grand dlire. Est-ce que MS publie le code source de Windows par transparence? C'est pourtant un enjeu plus important.

3) Si Google publie des choses, *cela ne prouvera absolument rien*. Il peut altrer ses rsultats. Tu vas aller vrifier sur les serveurs de Google?

4) Dj, la base du moteur Google est publi depuis longtemps. *Tu vas recalculer les valeurs propres du Web chez toi?*

----------


## Algo D.DN

> 1) *Il n'y a aucun monopole.* N'importe qui peut se lancer comme moteur de recherche.


C'est un peu comme dire, au vu des opportunits encore offertes par un secteur  90% matris par une seule entit, et le 10% restant occup par une douzaine d'autres concurrents, n'importe qui peut encore investir dans le secteur.  ::weird:: 

J'imagine le nombre d'investisseurs potentiels se bousculer face  un tel projet  ::roll::

----------


## imikado

Pour rappel, quand Google est arriv sur ce march, ce n'etait pas du tout gagn, le march tait domin par altavista, lycos and co..
Donc encore aujourd'hui la situation peu de nouveau changer  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Cela dit, en ce temps l, les solutions existantes n'taient pas satisfaisantes (sauf si on est pas pointilleux), alors que l Google fait du trs bon boulot. On pourra dire ce qu'on veut sur sa philosophie, les rsultats sont l. Donc plus difficile de faire sa place quand mme. {^_^}

----------


## imikado

Oui et non: 
Un point "rcent" peut permettre d'imposer un peu sa solution: l'argent
Quand on creuse un peu le sujet, on peut voit qu'il y a de grandes batailles financires de partenariat and co afin d'imposer son moteur de recherche par dfaut dans les barres de recherche des navigateurs

C'est un lment intressant qui peut, si on a le budget de dpart, permettre d'avoir une belle visibilit ds le dpart. 
Ce qui n'tait pas le cas  l'poque o Google est arriv  :;): 

Microsoft, avec Bing,  les capacits financires de nouer des partenariats financier afin d'avoir son moteur par dfaut sur beaucoup de navigateurs.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> C'est un lment intressant qui peut, si on a le budget de dpart, permettre d'avoir une belle visibilit ds le dpart. 
> Ce qui n'tait pas le cas  l'poque o Google est arriv


Je suis d'accord, si  cette poque il y avait un gougle en position de monopole quasi-absolu ils n'auraient eu aucune chance de devenir le gougle d'aujourd'hui.

[HS] Juste pour lever un vilain doute, gougle ne parle jamais de logiciel libre toujours open source Why! 

Est-ce le fait qu'il existe une permissivit chez l'un que l'autre ne permet pas ? [/HS]

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> [HS] Juste pour lever un vilain doute, gougle ne parle jamais de logiciel libre toujours open source Why! 
> 
> Est-ce le fait qu'il existe une permissivit chez l'un que l'autre ne permet pas ? [/HS]


Libre implique de respecter les 4 liberts dcrites par R. Stallman,  savoir :
 la libert d'excuter le programme, pour tous les usages ; la libert d'tudier le fonctionnement du programme et de l'adapter  ses besoins ; la libert de redistribuer des copies du programme (ce qui implique la possibilit aussi bien de donner que de vendre des copies) ; la libert d'amliorer le programme et de distribuer ces amliorations au public, pour en faire profiter toute la communaut.
Open source n'implique que de fournir le code, pas de tout autoriser avec. Qui dit libre dit open source, mais pas l'inverse.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Open source n'implique que de fournir le code, pas de tout autoriser avec. Qui dit libre dit open source, mais pas l'inverse.


[Toujours HS] Gougle applique donc (avec l'Open Source) une sorte de stratgie des cluses, qui au besoin et de manire altruiste bien sr  :8-): , s'octroie le droit de verrouiller le sens des flux sur des solutions que  d'autres dveloppent...[/Toujours HS]

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> [Toujours HS] Gougle applique donc (avec l'Open Source) une sorte de stratgie des cluses, qui au besoin et de manire altruiste bien sr , s'octroie le droit de verrouiller le sens des flux sur des solutions que  d'autres dveloppent...[/Toujours HS]


Oui et non, en pratique c'est pas aussi simple mais je pense que a rsume bien l'ide. On l'a vu avec Android, ils l'ont mis open source (ou peut-tre libre, je sais plus) mais ont essay ensuite de virer les fonctions intressantes au fur et  mesure pour les intgrer dans des applis bien de chez eux et non open source. Tu construis une clientle sur une jolie ide, et une fois qu'elle en dpend bien tu fermes les robinets pour l'obliger  payer. Ils ont juste mal calcul le projet CyanogenMod. Maintenant ils font gaffe.

L'open source leur permet d'obtenir des ides en regardant dans les communauts de dv qui se forment autour de leurs produits. S'ils ont le code avec, c'est tout bnf, mais mieux vaut refaire son propre code adapt  son propre contexte. Un dv lambda ne sait pas tous ce que cache Google, donc son code sera probablement pas des plus optimis pour eux. Ils sont bon pour adapter et optimiser chez Google, donc j'imagine qu'ils en profitent. Donc disons plutt que a leur rapporte clairement, maintenant de l  dire qu'is sont capables ensuite de verrouiller les flux... je ferais plutt l'analogie des affluents : plein de petits affluents qui alimentent la grosse rivire, et mme si tu en retires quelques uns elle reste grosse quand mme.

Maintenant faut voir au cas par cas. Parce qu'aujourd'hui, mme un code soi-disant sous GPL n'est pas ncessairement libre stricto-sensu : quand tu regardes les cas de doubles licences, typiquement tu as un code sous GPL pour utilisation non commerciale, et un code sous une autre licence pour une utilisation commerciale. A priori, a ne devrait pas tre possible, vu que la libert 1, qui consiste  utiliser le code de n'importe quelle manire et qui est cense tre assure par la GPL, n'est plus respecte. J'ai pas trouv de question spcifique l dessus dans la FAQ FSF donc je sais pas vraiment comment la justice tranche si tu prends la version sous GPL et que tu l'utilises quand mme  des fins commerciales. Mais bon, tout a pour dire qu'on peut rsumer, mais c'est pas aussi simple en l'tat actuel des choses. Grosso modo, le terme open source prend le pas en gnral, et libre reste pour les puristes.

----------


## Saverok

> [Toujours HS] Gougle applique donc (avec l'Open Source) une sorte de stratgie des cluses, qui au besoin et de manire altruiste bien sr , s'octroie le droit de verrouiller le sens des flux sur des solutions que  d'autres dveloppent...[/Toujours HS]


Oui et non
Pour complter la rponse de Matthieu Vergne, je pense que Google, au travers de ses multitudes de solutions open source, tente de "googliser" au maximum les esprits
C'est  dire que Google tappte au travers d'API et de softs open sources, trs performants dans la plupart de cas il faut bien le reconnatre.
Tu te retrouves alors  construire ton/tes projet(s) en utilisant de plus en plus massivement des solutions gratuites de Google
Arrivera un jour o tu auras besoin de trucs plus costaux et il te faudra mettre la main au portefeuille et tant donn que Google sera dj trs prsent au sein de ton cosystme, c'est aux solutions Google que tu penseras en premier pour diter ta short list

C'est l la grande force du marketing Google
Quand les gens pensent moteur de recherche, ils pensent  Google
Et le but ultime est de reproduire a avec toutes les solutions :
mail ==> Gmail
carte : Google Map / Google Earth
etc

Le souhait de Google est de faire sur une multitude de produit ce qu' fait Scotch avec le ruban adhsif ou Frigo avec le frigidaire

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le souhait de Google est de faire sur une multitude de produit ce qu' fait Scotch avec le ruban adhsif ou Frigo avec le frigidaire


Bien vu. {^_^}
Je sais pas si dans leur cas c'tait voulu, mais l'analogie me parat clairement pertinente.

----------


## Kapeutini

On se demande  quoi servent ces fonctionnaires
et pourquoi ce combat servant les intrts 
de compagnies qui ne sont pas la compagnie 
fournissant les services ? ...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> J'ai pas trouv de question spcifique l dessus dans la FAQ FSF donc je sais pas vraiment comment la justice tranche si tu prends la version sous GPL et que tu l'utilises quand mme  des fins commerciales. Mais bon, tout a pour dire qu'on peut rsumer, mais c'est pas aussi simple en l'tat actuel des choses. Grosso modo, le terme open source prend le pas en gnral, et libre reste pour les puristes.


Ce serait a beautiful world si la voracit de certains sans scrupules n'avaient pas les dents aussi fourchues...

Mais on me chuchote dans l'oreilette qu'il y a eu quelques prcdents d'abus de la GNU GPL mais rien  voir avec la licence  proprement parler mais plutt ct mauvaise application (interprtation) des auteurs (cas WPScan) et la mauvaise foi de certains pros qui ont tendance  confondre distribution et vente, mais gnralement la licence GNU GPL2/3 AGPL laisse peu de place  lambigut quant  son utilisation/application, ce fut le cas dans l'affaire AFPA/EDU4 concernant VNC.

Il me semble (...) que pratiquement toutes les socits qui ont abus des logiciels libres (violation de la GPL) ne s'en sont pas sorties devant un tribunal, d'o l'intrt pour les artisans du Logiciel Libre de bien matriser l'aspect diffusion et la porte de la licence GNU GPL et surtout savoir ce que cela implique.




> Oui et non
> Pour complter la rponse de Matthieu Vergne, je pense que Google, au  travers de ses multitudes de solutions open source, tente de "googliser"  au maximum les esprits


J'adore! Cela confirme bien que gougle n'agit jamais de manire dsintresse c'est toujours le rsultat d'une stratgie pralablement tudi, quand google dit c'est open source, combien mme concet, ils trouvent le moyen de breveter l'utilisation d'une techno, tout en laissant supposer que les sources sont toujours en mode open.

a me fait penser  une phrase manant de gougle lors du procs Oracle vs Google concernant la techno java, <je cite> en nous attaquant ainsi Oracle ne s'attaque pas seulement  google mais  toute la communaut Open Source <fin de citation> Fins artisans de l'art et la manire d'embrouiller les esprits.





> Le souhait de Google est de faire sur une multitude de produit ce qu'  fait Scotch avec le ruban adhsif ou Frigo avec le frigidaire


Ja sehr gut! ^o^ ^_^

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Antitrust : Bruxelles accuse officiellement Google*
*et ouvre une enqute concernant Android*

Pratiquement 5 ans aprs louverture par la Commission europenne dune enqute contre le gant de linternet, souponn dabus de position dominante, Google a t formellement accus ce mercredi.

_En ce qui concerne Google, je crains que l'entreprise n'ait injustement avantag son propre service de comparaison de prix, en violation des rgles de l'UE en matire d'ententes et d'abus de position dominante_ , a dclar dans un communiqu Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire  la Concurrence.

Google dtient une part de march de prs de 90 % en Europe dans le secteur de la recherche en ligne. La firme est accuse davoir abus de cette position dominante pour favoriser ses produits, ainsi que ceux de ses partenaires, au sein de son moteur de recherche, au dtriment de la concurrence.  Ce qui ne permettrait pas aux internautes de voir les rsultats les plus pertinents en rponse  leurs requtes, selon la Commission europenne.

_Google a  prsent la possibilit de convaincre la Commission du contraire. Toutefois, si l'enqute devait confirmer nos craintes, Google devrait en assumer les consquences juridiques et modifier la faon dont elle conduit ses activits en Europe_ , a ajout Margrethe Vestager.

La firme de Mountain View dispose de dix semaines pour rpondre aux accusations de la Commission qui lui ont t transmises. Puis suivra une priode daudition avant quune dcision finale ne soit rendue.

Paralllement, la Commission europenne a annonc quelle a ouvert une enqute Antitrust sur Android, le systme dexploitation mobile de Google. La Commission examinera si Google impose des clauses abusives aux fabricants de smartphones, afin de favoriser ses propres applications, telles que YouTube, Gmail, etc.

_Les smartphones, tablettes et autres appareils similaires jouent un rle de plus en plus important dans la vie quotidienne de nombreuses personnes et je veux faire en sorte que les marchs de ce secteur puissent prosprer sans contraintes anticoncurrentielles imposes par quelque socit que ce soit._ , a expliqu la Commission europenne.

Si les deux entits ne parviennent pas  un accord  lamiable, Google pourrait se voir infliger une amende reprsentant jusqu 10 % de son chiffre daffaires global, soit environ 6 milliards deuros. Il sagit du cas le plus norme auquel Bruxelles est confront, aprs  lenqute contre Microsoft qui avait abouti en 2002  une amende de 2 milliards deuros.

De plus, Google pourrait tre amen  revoir le fonctionnement de ses services. Dailleurs, le Parlement europen est favorable pour une scission entre les services de recherche et les autres activits commerciales de Google.

*Source* : Reuters

----------


## lvr

Voil qui va soulager (un peu) la Grce...  ::lol::

----------


## TiranusKBX

on  pas encore atteint le stade du cyberpunk ? mince alors je suis dus !  ::pastaper::

----------


## Ph. Marechal

L'ami Juncker va bien trouver une combine, enfin, une solution quitable  ::lol::

----------


## Beanux

> Tu te retrouves alors  construire ton/tes projet(s) en utilisant de plus en plus massivement des solutions gratuites de Google
> Arrivera un jour o tu auras besoin de trucs plus costaux et il te faudra mettre la main au portefeuille et tant donn que Google sera dj trs prsent au sein de ton cosystme, c'est aux solutions Google que tu penseras en premier pour diter ta short list


Ce genre de pratique nest pas l'apanage de google, microsoft a utilis les mme mthode, en appliquant des tarifs bas ou des licences gratuite pour les tudiants/institutions de formation pour qu'une fois arriv dans le milieu professionnel ce soit le choix d'environnement et de solution par dfaut.

----------


## lvr

> Ce genre de pratique nest pas l'apanage de google, microsoft a utilis les mme mthode, en appliquant des tarifs bas ou des licences gratuite pour les tudiants/institutions de formation pour qu'une fois arriv dans le milieu professionnel ce soit le choix d'environnement et de solution par dfaut.


Cette pratique n'a rien de rprhensible.
Ca se fait dans tous les business. Les banques le font aussi. C'est pour a qu'elles visent les jeunes publics. Parfois mme trs jeunes en offrant des comptes gratuits aux enfants "pour leur apprendre  grer un compte bancaire"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ce n'est pas parce que tout le monde le fait que ce n'est pas rprhensible : tout le monde tlcharge des films, a n'en reste pas moins illgal. Ce genre de pratique est au moins moralement critiquable quand on sait le biais que a introduit. La moindre des choses serait de permettre  chaque systme d'avoir sa place, et non seulement ceux qui ont les moyens de faire du gratuit pour appter le client.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 
 Pour ceux qui sont soucieux de leur vie prive, il ne faut pas utiliser Google car ils revendent nos donnes  des fins de marketing  c'est comme a qu'ils deviennent si puissant   Et aprs il n'y a plus de place pour Linux .  Comme moteur de recherche, j'ai test searx.me  ou encore un qui marche bien seek.fr.   pour les cartes, je trouve que open Street map est bien fourni   Est trs bonne pour les points d'intrt.
 Pour revenir au sujet, je pense que comme Google gagne assez d'argent suffisamment sur le dossier du 17h15 donns personnelles.  Je trouve que c'est bien qu'il se passe remettre a l'ordre..   Entreprise amricaine de 1000 trop le Web   Ne laisse pas la place par exemple Europe pour inventer Web de demain et si le Web de demain tait libre ?  Et si on pouvait faire la mme chose que Google met en Europe ? 

 Que pensez-vous de mes rflexion ?

Salutations

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Bonjour, 
>  Pour ceux qui sont soucieux de leur vie prive, il ne faut pas utiliser Google car ils revendent nos donnes  des fins de marketing  c'est comme a qu'ils deviennent si puissant   Et aprs il n'y a plus de place pour Linux .  Comme moteur de recherche, j'ai test searx.me  ou encore un qui marche bien seek.fr.   pour les cartes, je trouve que open Street map est bien fourni   Est trs bonne pour les points d'intrt.
>  Pour revenir au sujet, je pense que comme Google gagne assez d'argent suffisamment sur le dossier du 17h15 donns personnelles.  Je trouve que c'est bien qu'il se passe remettre a l'ordre..   Entreprise amricaine de 1000 trop le Web   Ne laisse pas la place par exemple Europe pour inventer Web de demain et si le Web de demain tait libre ?  Et si on pouvait faire la mme chose que Google met en Europe ? 
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de mes rflexion ?
> 
> Salutations


c'est un peut hors sujet la et tout le monde est dj au courant de l'utilisation de nos donnes;
Quel est le rapport avec linux ?
et sinon tu te relit ? j'ai l'impression de lire une copie de dicte d'un gamin de 5 ans

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Pareillement. Merci de ne pas lancer d'autres dbats que celui du sujet. Surtout des dbats aussi trollesque : on fait un dbat sur un sujet sourc, pas une opinion. Si tu veux partager tes rflexions sur autres chose que le sujet discut, ouvre un blog.

----------


## psychadelic

Je trouve cela  minable  de la part de la commission Europenne.
Son but principal est de rcuprer un maximum dargent sur les bnfices de Google.

Le fond du problme, cest que toutes les world compagnies font de l'optimisation fiscale, parce que justement, les lois Europennes le permettent. 

Par ailleurs, toutes ces socits ont la culture du lobbying, qui est un pur produit du libralisme conomique, et qui  mon sens est incompatible, avec le systme Europen.

Bref la rforme fiscale Europenne est compltement verrouille, on en arrive  ce dlire tatique, qui est prt  dtruire une socit pour servir lintrt de ses concurrents, juste pour empocher une grosse amende.

Quils en arrivent  dmanteler Google au non dune "justice" antitrust serait presque risible,  si lon ne savait pas dj que des conglomrats conomiques et indistriels tirent dj toutes les ficelles de lconomie plantaire. 
A cot deux, Google nest quun nain, et il faut croire quil est devenu gnant

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Quelles sont les entreprises qui ont saisi Bruxelles    * 
*dans le cadre de l'enqute pour abus de position dominante sur la recherche en ligne ?    * 

Le mercredi 15 avril 2015, pratiquement cinq ans aprs louverture dune enqute antitrust contre Google par la Commission Europenne, Moutain View a sest vu formellement accus davoir abus de sa position dominante sur la recherche en ligne. A ce propos, la commissaire  la concurrence Margrethe Vestager a dclar  quen ce qui concerne Google, je crains que l'entreprise n'ait injustement avantag son propre service de comparaison de prix, en violation des rgles de l'UE en matire d'ententes et d'abus de position dominante . 

 Google a  prsent la possibilit de convaincre la Commission du contraire. Toutefois, si l'enqute devait confirmer nos craintes, Google devrait en assumer les consquences juridiques et modifier la faon dont elle conduit ses activits en Europe  a-t-elle ajout. Moutain View disposait alors de dix semaines pour rpondre aux accusations de la Commission qui lui ont t transmises. Puis suivra une priode daudition avant quune dcision finale ne soit rendue.

Pour constituer ce dossier, Bruxelles sest bas sur des plaintes formules par des acteurs dans le secteur numrique. Si la liste des entreprises qui ont port plainte na pas t divulgue publiquement, Reuters affirme sappuyer sur des sources  proches de laffaire  et voque 19 entreprises slectionnes parmi la trentaine qui aurait port plainte pour figurer dans la liste officielle de charge.

Parmi elles, figure dans lordre alphabtique :

 BDZV (Bundesversband Deutscher Zeitungsverleger) un organisme de presse allemand ; Ejustice, un moteur de recherche franais sur le domaine juridique ; Elfvoetbal, un site nerlandais de news sur le football ;  Euro-Cities, un fournisseur allemand de cartes de villes ; Expedia, un site de voyage amricain ; Foundem, un site anglais de comparaison de prix ; Hot-map, un site allemand de cartographie ; ICOMP, une organisation base en Angleterre pour les business en ligne ; Microsoft ; Nextag, un site amricain de comparaison des prix ; Nnpt.it, un agrgateur de news italien ; Odigeo, un groupe de sites de voyage dont la maison mre est en Espagne ; Streetmap, un service anglais de cartographie des routes ; TripAdvisor, un site de voyage amricain ; VDZ (Verband Deutscher Zeitschriftenverleger), un groupe mdia allemand ; VfT, un site allemand ; Visual-Meta, un agrgateur allemand de shopping ; Yelp, un site de comparaison dentreprises et dvaluation amricain ; un plaignant anonyme.


Notons que Microsoft sest prsent en son propre nom mais a galement soutenu le groupe ICOMP. Selon Reuters, 1plusV, Euro-Cities, Expedia, Foundem, Hot-map, ICOMP et Yelp sont les sept entreprises  avoir confirm leur statut officiel de plaignant, mme sils ne savent pas sils ont t nomms dans le document europen. Ils auront accs aux propositions formules par Google et pourront dfendre leur position si Mountain View sollicite une audience.

BDZV et VDZ ont un dossier solide avec ventuellement la plainte la plus large contre les actions de Google dans deux domaines, a dclar Thomas Hoppner au cabinet d'avocats Olswang qui conseille les deux associations.

 Nous aimerions certainement tre  l'audience pour exprimer nos points de vue. tre un plaignant officiel nous permettra de commenter la dclaration des objections et, plus important encore, tous les points que Google pourrait soulever pour sa dfense .

Yelp pour sa part a dclar que ses rivaux amricains ont t une force motrice derrire l'action de l'UE.  Suite  nos entretiens, il est clairement apparu que les entreprises amricaines ont aid  porter les accusations en fournissant des preuves substantielles des dommages de Google pour les consommateurs , a dclar Luther Lowe, directeur de la politique publique Yelp.

*Source :* Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## super_navide

Je trouve a trop facile d'attaquer google pour position dominante.
Si  lEurope choisi cette voie elle devrait attaquer les patrons qui gagne plus d' 1 000 000  d'euros par ans pendant qu'on y est....
LEurope devrait subventionner l'investissement dans les technologies de l'informatique pour crer un Google europen.
C plus facile d'attaquer en justice pour les intrts d'entreprise qui ne sont pas assez efficace dans leur domaine.

L'Europe est un fumisterie au service des lobbys.

De toute faon malheureusement le gagnant sera google et le perdant sera lEurope.

----------


## Invit

Ce n'est pas la position dominante qui est attaque mais l'abus qui est fait de cette dernire.
Exemple : Google  90% de part de march sur la recherche en ligne. Google dcide de lancer un comparateur de prix. Google place ses rsultats en haut de son moteur de recherche et blacklist quelques concurrents pour d'obscurs prtextes : a s'appelle de l'abus et utiliser sa position dominante pour tuer la concurrence.
De la mme manire se servir de sa position dominante pour dvelopper/distribuer/promouvoir  perte un(des) outil(s) "gratuit(s)" en le(s) finanant via d'autres activits en vue de dtruire la concurrence, d'autres l'ont fait et ont t puni (Microsoft avec ie, media player et autres).

----------


## TheGuit

> De la mme manire se servir de sa position dominante pour dvelopper/distribuer/promouvoir  perte un(des) outil(s) "gratuit(s)" en le(s) finanant via d'autres activits en vue de dtruire la concurrence, d'autres l'ont fait et ont t puni (Microsoft avec ie, media player et autres).


Sauf que Microsoft a t condamn sur un vielle OS en fin de vie. Ce qui n'as pas les mme impact.

----------


## psychadelic

> Sauf que Microsoft a t condamn sur un vielle OS en fin de vie. Ce qui n'as pas les mme impact.


?? IE et media player  ne sont pas des OS  ::roll:: 

Je vois pas trop ce que tu entends par "Impact" : Microsoft  t condamn bien trop tard, Nescape tait dj mort (entre autres), je vois pas pire comme "Impact" ...

----------


## laerne

> De toute faon malheureusement le gagnant sera google et le perdant sera lEurope.


Que veux-tu dire par l ?  Dans quel sens lEurope perdra ?  Et que va y gagner google ?

Sinon j'espre que t'as pas plus confiance dans le gouvernement franais que dans le gouvernement europen pour dfendre tes droits

----------


## headmax

> Sinon j'espre que t'as pas plus confiance dans le gouvernement franais que dans le gouvernement europen pour dfendre tes droits


"Gouvernement Europen", je rappel que il y a plusieurs gouvernement nationaux Europens et un gouvernement de l'Union Europenne dont la mission et de faire appliquer le TFUE (trait sur le fonctionnement de l'Union Europenne) aux pays membres, il est regroups en pouvoir excutif, lgislatif, administratif ...

mission donnes  la :

*Commission Europennes*, donne les *feuilles de routes* aux *prsidents des pays* membres *(austrit conomique, dpart  la retraite, rduction des acquis sociaux, fermeture des hpitaux, interdiction de contrle des capitaux do les dlocalisations des entreprises* ...), le prsident doit *tenir le cap* sinon *amende*, *rappel*... 
*Cre les nouvelles lois effectives* parfois soumis aux parlements mais jamais vot  l'unanimit.

Le *Parlement Europen* et bien c'est la *tour de Babel* dont *aucune lois* n'a fait l'unanimit (en *probabilit on a 100 fois plus de chance de gagn au loto*, que de voir un jour une loi sortir de se *brou-ara*) faudrait leur dire a ceux qui souhaite une *autre Europe depuis bientt 30 ans*... mais chut ... le dbat dmocratique* la commissaire Europenne* nous considre pas assez mature face a de tel responsabilit : nos destins communs ne nous appartient plus et c'est ainsi.
+info

BCE autonome priv gre notre portefeuille, dont la mission principale lutter pour maintenir un euro stable, aucun compte a rendre si ce n'est cette mission.

En rsumer c'est un *amalgame*, comme si la suisse n'tait pas un *gouvernement Europen*, la *France est en Europe* quel soit ou pas dans les traits de l'EU, et je rappel que l'*EU ne rapporte rien*, elle n'est qu'une *administration qui se substitue aux autres*, une* pompe aspirante de devises Europennes pays toujours sur le poids de leur monnaie nationale* (crance sur la banque de France en Francs pour l'euro franais) et ce n'est surtout pas une *monnaie* unique mais *commune*, *les euros ne se valent pas*, et les *aides Euros Rgions* se sont *nos propres impts* dont on a *t notre drapeau national pour y mettre le drapeau bleu aux toiles d'or* et faut dire *merci a qui?* 

Et pour finir sur la question du pourquoi nos politiques ne sont plus efficaces ou ne rpond plus a nos demandes, c'est simple ils n'ont plus les pouvoirs alors ils font du show business, les dbats politiques s'est ennuyeux ... alors que la *rolex de Sarkozy* ou le *casque de hollande* et leur *dboire conjugaux* c'est *plus attractif* a *permet de mieux avaler la pilule.




*.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> "Gouvernement Europen", je rappel que il y a plusieurs gouvernement nationaux Europens et un gouvernement de l'Union Europenne dont la mission et de faire appliquer le TFUE (trait sur le fonctionnement de l'Union Europenne) aux pays membres, il est regroups en pouvoir excutif, lgislatif, administratif ...
> 
> mission donnes  la :
> 
> *Commission Europennes*, donne les *feuilles de routes* aux *prsidents des pays* membres *(austrit conomique, dpart  la retraite, rduction des acquis sociaux, fermeture des hpitaux, interdiction de contrle des capitaux do les dlocalisations des entreprises* ...), le prsident doit *tenir le cap* sinon *amende*, *rappel*... 
> *Cre les nouvelles lois effectives* parfois soumis aux parlements mais jamais vot  l'unanimit.
> 
> Le *Parlement Europen* et bien c'est la *tour de Babel* dont *aucune lois* n'a fait l'unanimit (en *probabilit on a 100 fois plus de chance de gagn au loto*, que de voir un jour une loi sortir de se *brou-ara*) faudrait leur dire a ceux qui souhaite une *autre Europe depuis bientt 30 ans*... mais chut ... le dbat dmocratique* la commissaire Europenne* nous considre pas assez mature face a de tel responsabilit : nos destins communs ne nous appartient plus et c'est ainsi.
> +info
> ...


Hum... je ne remets pas en cause tes arguments, mais tu me sembles quand mme sacrment hors sujet. Donc -1. Il y a des sujets adapts  ce post, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on sort le mot "Europe" qu'il faut nous ressortir tous les arguments du pourquoi il faut sortir de l'UE. Merci de rester dans le cadre du sujet initial.

----------


## headmax

> Hum... je ne remets pas en cause tes arguments, mais tu me sembles quand mme sacrment hors sujet. Donc -1. Il y a des sujets adapts  ce post, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on sort le mot "Europe" qu'il faut nous ressortir tous les arguments du pourquoi il faut sortir de l'UE. Merci de rester dans le cadre du sujet initial.


 ::aie:: 
A dfaut de n'avoir plus les mdias qu'il font leur boulot, c'est un devoir de citoyen que d'informer sur des ralits et pas simplement des arguments de sortie de l'Euro ou de l'EU peut importe...
J'en profite pour t'accorder a mon tour la note de -1 pour cette libert limit que tu sous entend par :



> mais ce n'est pas le cas ici.


Juste que ton -1 est justifi pour le hors sujet ce que j'accepte   :;): .

Lorsqu'une personne me semble mal inform sur le sujet, je ferais mine de la laisser dans l'ignorance parce les thmes sont souvent hors sujets donc je vais pas trop pouvoir lexprimer ...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> A dfaut de n'avoir plus les mdias qu'il font leur boulot, c'est un devoir de citoyen que d'informer sur des ralits et pas simplement des arguments de sortie de l'Euro ou de l'EU peut importe...


J'imagine que tu parles des grands mdias de diffusion tlviss, mais ceux-l ne sont qu'une infime partie des mdias disponibles. Internet regorge de mdias en tout genre et on en trouve des parfaitement adapts  ce sujet, comme le site de l'UPR, dont je me doute bien que tu n'est pas tranger.




> Lorsqu'une personne me semble mal inform sur le sujet, je ferais mine de la laisser dans l'ignorance parce les thmes sont souvent hors sujets donc je vais pas trop pouvoir lexprimer ...


De manire gnrale, tu aurais pu par exemple parler de l'influence des USA sur notre politique nationale dans ces diffrents sujets :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ot-act-france/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...t-l-allemagne/
Ou bien du fait que l'UE nous fait armer les terroristes ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...tat-islamique/
Ou encore du fait qu'on n'a rien  envier  la Chine niveau censure, notamment quand on regarde la TV :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...-arme-censure/
Ou de l'ingrence que se permettent les USA et l'UE :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...aux-etrangers/

Et encore, je n'ai regard que les discussions auxquelles j'ai particip ici ces deux dernires semaines. Donc oui les sujets existent, le tout tant d'y participer. Il te suffit de prendre le flux RSS de DVP et de regarder rgulirement les sujets qui passent, ou de t'inscrire  la newsletter mensuelle. Et si tu prfres faire autre chose de ton temps, tu peux toujours faire un blog pour parler de tout ce qui te passe par la tte. Et si une remarque s'y prte, alors renvois  ton blog en une ligne, plutt que de faire un pav hors sujet. Aprs rien n'empche de donner un poil plus d'information pour synthtiser :




> "Gouvernement Europen", je rappel que il y a plusieurs gouvernement nationaux Europens et un gouvernement de l'Union Europenne dont la mission et de faire appliquer le TFUE  compos de la Commission Europennes, le Parlement Europen et la BCE. Comme si la suisse n'tait pas un gouvernement Europen.


Tout le reste, c'est du dtails qui n'apporte pas grand chose  l'argument en lui-mme, quand ce n'est pas du pur hors sujet comme l'Euro ou l'efficacit de nos politiques.

----------


## headmax

J'aurais pleins de chose a redire mais je sais modrer mon enttement surtout lorsque les remarques sont constructives et laissent toujours un temps  la rflexion, et que surtout ne clos pas les dbats, l'art de la diplomatie ne s'apprend pas mais c'est un don inn il s'apparente au degr empathie, savoir cout, comprendre l'autre dans sa globalit bio psycho socio professionel.

Donc Merci pour le temps que tu consacre a ces trs bons sujets, pour l'UPR en effet je connait depuis fort longtemps  ::): , une bonne source d'inspiration qui sait peut tre 2017.

Bonne journe a toi  :;): .
+1

----------


## Zirak

> pour l'UPR en effet je connait depuis fort longtemps , une bonne source d'inspiration qui sait peut tre 20*3*7.


Fixed  ::D: 

Je veux bien croire qu'il peut arriver beaucoup de choses d'ici l, mais vu les derniers scores de l'UPR aux diffrentes lections, je doute quand mme fortement qu'Asselineau soit lu prsident en 2017.

HS termin.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kapeutini

on a toujours le choix de chercher un autre moteur de recherche...avec google :-) il y a yahoo par exemple,
je ne vois l que tentatives des minables pour le dominant

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Antitrust : Google aura jusquau 17 Aot pour rpondre aux accusations*
*La socit a demand du temps pour examiner le dossier de laffaire*

Laffaire Antitrust contre Google poursuit son cours alors quon se rapproche progressivement dune amende en milliards de dollars si la firme de Mountain View est reconnue coupable.

Pour rappel, Google est accus dabus de position dominante dans plusieurs pays dont le Royaume-Uni et lAllemagne depuis Janvier 2008, la France depuis Octobre 2010 et lItalie, lEspagne et les Pays-Bas depuis Mai 2011. De manire gnrale, le lgislateur de lUnion Europenne affirme que labus de position dominante de la firme de Mountain View a dbut en Europe en 2007, mais a continu de stendre  de nouveaux pays en 2013. Il sagit notamment de lAutriche, le Danemark, la Norvge, la Belgique, la Pologne et la Sude.

Avec 90% de part de march en Europe dans le secteur de la recherche en ligne, le gant US est souponn de comportements anti-concurrentiels. Google est accus de favoriser ses produits et ceux de ses partenaires au sein de son moteur de recherche, au dtriment de la concurrence. Ce qui ne permettrait pas aux internautes de voir les rsultats les plus pertinents en rponse  leurs requtes, selon la Commission europenne (CE). La Commission a donc accus en Avril dernier la socit US des faits qui lui ont dj t reprochs par les plaignants. 

Ctait la premire fois que la CE avait formellement accus le gant de lIT depuis louverture de lenqute Antitrust, il y a environ 5 ans. Google a par loccasion t invit  rpondre aux charges qui sont portes contre la socit, avant le 7 juillet. 

Dans une dclaration rcente, la socit affirme avoir reu plus de temps pour rpondre, avant que la Commission n'entame une audition qui devrait aboutir  la dcision finale.  _Nous avons demand  la Commission europenne un dlai supplmentaire pour examiner les documents qu'ils nous ont fournis. La Commission a tendu notre dlai de rponse au 17 aot_ , a dclar le porte-parole de Google Al Verney.

Si Google a un peu plus de temps pour rflchir  une solution  lamiable, il semble par contre que la Commission soit vraiment dtermine  lui faire payer le prix fort, si la firme US est dclare coupable. Dans son accusation contre la socit, elle aurait dclar quelle allait fixer une amende dun montant suffisant pour dissuader Google. 

La CE pourrait en effet infliger au gant une amende de 6 milliards deuros -  dfaut dobtenir la scission entre ses services de recherche et ses activits commerciales - si les deux parties ne parviennent pas  un accord  lamiable. Le calcul de lamende serait bas sur les recettes Adwords de Google gnres par les utilisateurs europens, le chiffre d'affaires brut de son service de comparaison des prix et le revenu brut gnr par les requtes sur Google.

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## ZenZiTone

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


Qu'il tait temps de revoir leurs tarifs d'amendes  ::aie:: 

En revanche, j'ai toujours du mal concernant les accusations portes  Google... Leur "mtier" tant d'offrir le service de recherche, il me semble trange que des organismes extrieurs ai le droit de jugement sur le contenu du rsultat.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Je crois bien que c'est un conflit commercial, partenariat ou entente cordiale. Vos mieux que les investissant de systmes informatiss en soient informs, mme si la situation pnalise encore.

----------


## earhater

> En revanche, j'ai toujours du mal concernant les accusations portes  Google... Leur "mtier" tant d'offrir le service de recherche, il me semble trange que des organismes extrieurs ai le droit de jugement sur le contenu du rsultat.


je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. je ne suis pas du tout pour google qui se permet de nous espionner et revendre nos informations, nanmoins la qualit de ses services de recherche (image, web et vido par l'intermdiaire de youtube) m'ont toujours satisfait. Je ne vois pas de quel droit (je dis pas a mchamment, je parle bien entendu du point lgislatif) la commission peut juger et sanctionner des rsultats qui ne leur conviennent pas. C'est comme dire que sur le forum de dvp.com on met en priorit les topics pingls en haut de a liste. 

Aprs bien sr i y a le ct monopole de google qui doit tre cadr, dans un sens c'est plutt pas mal qu'il y ai des institutions pour contrer big brother.

----------


## cbleas

> En revanche, j'ai toujours du mal concernant les accusations portes  Google... Leur "mtier" tant d'offrir le service de recherche, il me semble trange que des organismes extrieurs ai le droit de jugement sur le contenu du rsultat. 
> je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. je ne suis pas du tout pour google qui se permet de nous espionner et revendre nos informations, nanmoins la qualit de ses services de recherche (image, web et vido par l'intermdiaire de youtube) m'ont toujours satisfait. Je ne vois pas de quel droit (je dis pas a mchamment, je parle bien entendu du point lgislatif) la commission peut juger et sanctionner des rsultats qui ne leur conviennent pas. C'est comme dire que sur le forum de dvp.com on met en priorit les topics pingls en haut de a liste. 
> 
> Aprs bien sr i y a le ct monopole de google qui doit tre cadr, dans un sens c'est plutt pas mal qu'il y ai des institutions pour contrer big brother.


si vous regardez le mot GMAO qui sont des logiciels de gestion de la maintenance vous retrouvez en deuxieme position GMAIL, j'ai du mal  comprendre la relation. Par contre Google censure certains diteurs de logiciels en les faisant disparaitre de leur rsultats. Par contre ces memes diteurs peuvent acheter des liens sponsoriss ou plutt doivent.
c'est surement une des nombreuses drive qui font que la commission mettent de tres grosses amendes.

----------


## Carhiboux

Comme d'autres ici, et comme depuis toujours, je peine  comprendre ce que l'on reproche  Google. 

De mettre en avant ses produits? Mais c'est ce que fait toute entreprise cense! Et Google en est assurment une au vu de ses rsultats.

En fait, comme toujours, je pense qu'il existe dans l'esprit du grand public (et de la commission europenne visiblement) une terrible confusion sur ce qu'est internet et les services qui y sont associs. 

Internet est suppos tre un rseau libre, ouvert, et, on en parle beaucoup en ce moment neutre. Ca, c'est la jolie thorie. 

En pratique, c'est moyennement libre, car il faut passer par des fournisseurs d'accs pour y avoir accs justement. Dans la plupart des cas, cet accs est mme payant. Sans parler du fait qu'il faut un ordinateur, qui ne pousse pas dans les champs gratuitement.

En pratique, il y a aussi tout un tas de services payant sur internet. Du site d'information au site de jeu en passant pas plein d'autre choses. Peu de choses sont donc rellement gratuites sur internet. Mme DVP.com  un cout, qui est invisible pour l'utilisateur, mais qui est bien rel : les publicits (mme si on peut se fliciter de la politique raisonne du site  ce sujet). 

Google cherche donc  gagner de l'argent. C'est la base de toute entreprise. Elle a diffrents service et les mets en avant. L aussi, c'est la base de toute entreprise. C'est un peu comme si on reprochait  Microsoft d'quiper ses machines avec windows... ou Apple d'avoir des mac, ou  Renault d'avoir une flotte de vhicule Renault! 

L o la confusion atteint des sommets, c'est que comme tout ce la semble gratuit (mais ne l'est pas), beaucoup de gens associent internet, et particulirement Google,  un espce de service public. Et prennent donc cela non seulement comme un du, mais ont aussi des attentes draisonnes  son gard.

Or, un service public est pay pour rendre un service normalement neutre, ce n'est pas le cas de Google. 

Un service public est aussi souvent le seul habilit  rendre un service, disposant d'un monopole de fait ; par exemple, seule les administrations publiques genre mairies ou prfectures peuvent dlivrer une carte d'identit ou un passeport. Pour Google, la concurrence existe. C'est l'utilisateur, qui fait le choix de Google (bon,  nuancer, des fois, on lui mets Google par dfaut, mais dans l'absolu, il a la possibilit de changer cela!

Si l'on veut que Google soit neutre, qu'on le paye pour l'tre.

Par contre, si je ne dfends pas le point de vue de la commission sur l'abus de position dominante, je pense quand mme que Google devrait mieux informer les gens sur le fait qu'ils privilgient leurs propres produits et services dans leurs outils. 

En fait, je pense que le fond du problme est que la plupart des utilisateurs ne comprennent pas le business model de Google. Mais on constate aussi que ce dernier n'a pas envie de l'expliquer! Parce que oui, le produit de Google, ce n'est pas le moteur de recherche ou Gmail. Non, le produit, c'est vous, moi, tous les utilisateurs. Les "services" des Google ne sont au final que des "pots de miel" pour nous attirer. Et cela marche diablement bien. 

Tellement bien, qu'ils prfreront payer une grosse amende et partager (un peu) le gateau plutot que de tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or. Car oui, ne vous y mprenez pas, ici, il ne s'agit que de concurrents jaloux (et souvent dpasss) qui veulent rcuprer des miettes du festin. Personne, de ces concurrents  la commission europenne n'est  coeur nos intrts d'internaute.

L'illustration de ce dernier propos est que la mme commission europenne est pour le fait de briser la neutralit du rseau en priorisant les paquets de donnes de ceux qui payeront plus que les autres mettant ainsi  bas un des piliers de l'internet actuel.

Edit:  visiblement, une autre news semble annoncer que la commission  renonc  cela. Bonne nouvelle donc.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> si vous regardez le mot GMAO qui sont des logiciels de gestion de la maintenance vous retrouvez en deuxieme position GMAIL, j'ai du mal  comprendre la relation


Pour ma part GMail napparat pas dans la premire page suite  la recherche 'gmao' (j'ai pas eu la curiosit d'aller sur les autres pages de rsultat). A savoir que je n'ai pas t sur Gmail avec cette session l et que je ne suis pas identifi. Donc ton rsultat serait peut-tre dt au fait que tu consulte rgulirement GMail et que le moteur Google a pris en compte que tu ais pu faire une faute de frappe. (il me semble que la recherche personnalise est un service propos par dfaut mais qui est dsactivable).

----------


## rtg57

Bonjour,

qui se plaint de Google ?  Vous ? Moi ? Non.
Ceux qui se plaignent de Google, ce sont ceux qui ont un manque  gagner colossal. Et ce sont les mmes qui tirent les ficelles de la commission europenne, ceux qui font les lois, et j'en passe....
Ceux  qui le moteur de recherche Google ne plait pas n'ont que l'embarras du choix pour en utiliser un autre.
Personnellement, j'ai essay... et je suis toujours revenu  Google. Il y a mme un verbe qui est n: Googueler, pour signifier une recherche sur Internet. C'est dire  quel point ils ont le monopole. Mais ce n'est pas le fruit du hasard.
Alors maintenant qu'ils tirent bnfice du fruit de leur travail... quoi de plus naturel pour une entreprise.
Mais les requins de la finance ont flair un gros gteau... Au fait, si Google se prend cette amende de 6 Md euros, o ira cette argent ?

----------


## fredinkan

> qui se plaint de Google ?  Vous ? Moi ? Non.


Sisi, certaines personnes se plaignent d'avoir des rsultats trop li  "leur profile" et qui peuvent tre potentiellement subjectifs, ce qui est dommage.
C'est mon cas et celui de nombreux collgues (mais certes.. on bosse dans l'info ...)

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Sisi, certaines personnes se plaignent d'avoir des rsultats trop li  "leur profile" et qui peuvent tre potentiellement subjectifs, ce qui est dommage.
> C'est mon cas et celui de nombreux collgues (mais certes.. on bosse dans l'info ...)


Cette option peut tre dsactive. Qui plus est, je trouve leurs rsultats "personnaliss" rellement pertinents.

----------


## placide90

Google  le droit du publier ce qu'il veux dans ses rsultats  chacun d'en dcider s'il est satisfait ou pas des rsultats. Pour ceux qui ne sont pas satisfais il me semble que personne ne les obliges  revenir sur google; y a bien d'autre moteur non!!!

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : Bruxelles rallonge le temps de prparation de la dfense de Google* 
*qui a jusqu'au 31 aot pour rpondre aux accusations dont il est l'objet  * 

La Commission Europenne a dcid daccorder un dlai supplmentaire  Google pour rpondre aux accusations de la concurrence qui laccuse dabus de position dominante. Si lchance initiale avait t fixe au 07 juillet 2015 puis repousse une premire fois au 17 aot, le numro un de la recherche a dsormais jusquau 31 aot pour prparer activement sa dfense.

 La Commission a accept la demande de Google de prolonger le dlai pour rpondre  la communication des griefs par deux semaines supplmentaires , a dclar le porte-parole de la Commission, Ricardo Cardoso. Ce dernier a prcis que  conformment  la pratique en vigueur, la Commission a analys les raisons de la demande. En consquence, elle a accord une extension permettant  Google dexercer pleinement ses droits de la dfense . 

Cest lanne 2010 qui a vu commencer les investigations de Bruxelles sur les accusations selon laquelle Google profitait de sa position dominante sur le march de la recherche pour promouvoir ses propres produits, comme son comparateur de prix Google Shopping, au dtriment de la comptition. 

En avril de lanne en cours, le commissaire Europen en charge de la concurrence Margrethe Vestager a estim que  dans le cas de Google, je crains que lentreprise ne donne un avantage injuste  son propre service de comparaison de prix, en violation des rgles antitrust europennes . 

Une dclaration publique qui a concid avec lenvoi dune communication des griefs  Google par la Commission Europenne qui exposait son avis prliminaire selon lequel  lentreprise abuse de sa position dominante, en violation des rgles de lUE en matire dententes et dabus de position dominante, en favorisant systmatiquement son propre produit de comparaison de prix dans ses pages de rsultats de recherche gnrale au sein de lEspace conomique europen (EEE). La Commission craint que les utilisateurs ne voient pas ncessairement les rsultats les plus pertinents en rponse  leurs requtes, ce qui porte prjudice aux consommateurs et aux services de comparaison de prix concurrents et entrave linnovation . 

Le mme mois, la Commission a galement ouvert une procdure formelle dexamen distincte et spare contre Google concernant son systme dexploitation Android ainsi que les applications et des services pour smartphones et tablettes en matire de concurrence en UE.  La Commission valuera si, en concluant des accords anticoncurrentiels et / ou en commettant d'ventuels abus de position dominante, Google a illgalement entrav le dveloppement et laccs au march des systmes dexploitation pour appareils mobiles ainsi que des applications et des services de communication mobile de ses concurrents dans lEspace conomique europen (EEE) , a-t-elle avanc.

Cardoso a quand mme prcis que  envoyer une communication des griefs ne porte pas prjudice au rsultat final de lenqute et nous allons examiner attentivement la rponse de Google avant de prendre une quelconque dcision sur la faon de procder .

*Source :* WSJ

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Le cas des B.I.O.S. alors ? Oubli ou parce que c'est le choix des marques ?
Peut-tre victime involontaire Google, je trouve cela irrecevable et non lieu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : Google a rpondu  la communication des griefs mise par l'Europe   * 
*et estime que les allgations de Bruxelles sont incorrectes  * 

Dans un billet, Kent Walker, Senior Vice-Prsident et avocat gnral de Google, sest exprim au sujet de laccusation dentrave  la concurrence qui pse sur son entreprise en Europe.  Google a toujours uvr pour amliorer ses services, crer de nouvelles faons de fournir de meilleures rponses et afficher plus de publicits utiles , a-t-il avanc.

Aprs avoir prcis que Google prend trs au srieux les inquitudes souleves par la communication des griefs que la Commission Europenne lui a adress, il explique que  la rponse que nous avons envoye aujourdhui montre pourquoi nous pensons que ces allgations sont incorrectes et pourquoi nous pensons que Google accrot le choix des consommateurs Europens et offrent des opportunits daffaires  des entreprises de toutes tailles . Dans son billet o il va rsumer la position de lentreprise sur les grandes lignes, il va se concentrer sur les accusations lies  Google Shopping, faisant fi de celles qui concernent Android.

Tout dabord, il rappelle que la communication des griefs indique que laffichage des publicits de Google des sites marchands  dtourne  le trafic des services de shopping, mme si elle ny apporte pas de preuve.  Notre rponse fournit des preuves et des donnes pour montrer pourquoi les proccupations de la communication des griefs ne sont pas fondes. Nous utilisons l'analyse du trafic pour rfuter les accusations selon lesquelles nos affichages publicitaires () nuisent  la concurrence en empchant les agrgateurs d'achat d'atteindre les consommateurs. Les donnes conomiques couvrant plus d'une dcennie, un ventail de documents, et les dclarations des plaignants confirment tous que la recherche de produits est extrmement concurrentielle. Et nous montrons pourquoi la communication des griefs est incorrecte lorsquelle omet d'examiner l'impact des principaux services commerciaux comme Amazon et eBay, qui sont les plus grands acteurs de cet espace . 	

Il explique que lunivers du service de shopping a vu une norme progression de son trafic, notamment grce  Google :  Google a fourni plus de 20 milliards de clics gratuits aux agrgateurs durant cette dernire dcennie dans les pays couverts par la communication des griefs, avec un trafic gratuit qui a observ une augmentation de 227% (et le trafic total encore plus) .

Il ajoute que les habitudes des internautes en termes de recherche, comparaison et achats des produits voluent rapidement.  Les utilisateurs sur desktop ou dispositifs mobiles veulent parfois aller directement vers les marchands de confiance qui ont tabli une prsence en ligne .




Mais le point le plus important est lattachement  la qualit (la pertinence et lutilit des rsultats de recherches et les publicits affiches par Google).  En fournissant des rsultats pour les personnes intresses par des achats, nous savions que nous devions aller au-del du modle dmod "10 liens bleus" pour faire face  nos concurrents et mieux servir nos utilisateurs ainsi que les annonceurs. Nous avons dvelopp de nouvelles faons d'organiser l'information sur les produits et de le prsenter aux utilisateurs dans des formats utiles  la recherche et aux annonces. En 2012, dans le cadre de cet effort, en plus de nos annonces traditionnelles, nous avons introduit l'Unit Google Shopping comme tant un nouveau format d'annonce .

Pour lui, ce format nest pas anti-concurrentiel, bien au contraire mme :  il sest avr quafficher des publicits bases sur des donnes structures fournies par des marchands amliore la qualit de la publicit et facilite la recherche aux consommateurs .

 Notre moteur de recherche est conu pour fournir les rsultats les plus pertinents et les publicits les plus utiles quelle que soit la requte. Les utilisateurs et les annonceurs en profitent quand cela est bien fait, ainsi que Google. Il en va de notre intrt de fournir des rsultats de grandes qualits et des annonces qui lient les gens  ce quils recherchent. Plus pertinente est lannonce, mieux elle russit  connecter les acheteurs potentiels aux vendeurs, plus elle gnre de la valeur pour tout le monde .  

La Commission europenne, qui avait accord un dlai supplmentaire  Google pour rpondre  la communication des griefs, va donc tudier dans le dtail les rponses du numro un de la recherche. 

*Source :* blog Google

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Google n'a plus qu'a payer... A qui ces indemnits? L'amende va srement grossir. (que je ne prend pas au srieux)

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Google rpond  la Commission europenne et estime quune sanction financire serait inapproprie,*
*la gratuit du service voque pour sa dfense.*

La Commission europenne a accus le gant amricain dabus de position dominante au dtriment de la concurrence et des utilisateurs et a mme voqu de possibles sanctions financires si les faits sont avrs, des sanctions pouvant atteindre plusieurs milliards de dollars. 

Pour sa dfense, le gant amricain estime quune sanction financire serait  inapproprie  en se basant sur plusieurs facteurs. Tout dabord, Google souligne le fait quil a particip de bonne foi  des ngociations avant mme la communication des griefs de la Commission. Comme second argument, la filiale dAlphabet voque la gratuit de son moteur de recherche et estime quil ne peut pas y avoir dabus de position dominante alors que le service mme est offert gratuitement. En effet, martle Google, aucune relation commerciale ne le lie  ses utilisateurs. Ces arguments avancs par la firme amricaine seront tudis par la Commission europenne qui va ensuite statuer sur la question  la fin du mois.


Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces arguments avancs par Google ?

 ::fleche::  Seront-ils assez convaincants pour la Commission europenne ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  le forum Politique

----------


## RyzenOC

> En effet, martle Google, aucune relation commerciale ne le lie  ses utilisateurs. Ces arguments avancs par la firme amricaine seront tudis par la commission europenne qui va ensuite statuer sur la question  la fin du mois.


Je suis plutt d'accord avec Google, rien ne nous force  utiliser les produits google. Leurs produits sont utilis car ils sont de bonne qualits.

C'est vrai sur pc en tous cas, sur Android par contre c'est diffrent, google (force les constructeurs) installe de force toutes ces applications. Et Google et le moteur de recherche par dfaut.

Je pense que Google devrait tre condamn pour ces pratiques douteuses sur Android mais pas sur pc.

----------


## earhater

Je suis plutt d'accord avec google et mon voisin du dessus, rien ne nous oblige  utiliser google dj pas mal d'utilisateurs se tournent vers bing ou encore duckduckgo

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Pareillement.

----------


## Uranne-jimmy

L'argument de la gratuit me fait personnellement doucement rigoler. Pour toute personne ne mettant pas de moyen en place (donc la majorit), on vend notre profil publicitaire et notre fameux "temps de cerveau disponible". Ces informations valent de l'or auprs des publicitaires. Aprs je trouve qu'ils font beaucoup trop de dmarche par rapport  son abus de position dominante tant donn qu'il est quand mme trs performant, on peut se douter qu'il est plus utilis que les autres pour une raison. Mais l'argument par contre pour moi ne tient pas.

----------


## david0709

Soit vous n'avez pas compris soit pas suivit l'actualit.

L'abus de position dominantes concernent les liens de pub (tout en haut) lorsqu'on recherche, actuellement Google met par exemple 1 lien sur 2 concernant soit ses produits soit ceux de ces partenaires et c'est a qui lui est reproch.

Genre si on cherche "glasses" il y a des chances pour que les Google Glass ressortent en 1er rsultat alors que c'est pas forcment le but de la recherche.

Personnellement je trouve que oui il abuse, le service est peut tre gratuit mais combien d'argent se font ils avec nos clics ?

----------


## Kevin-lourenco

Si a concerne uniquement ces liens alors je suis plutt d'accord. Personnellement je clique trs rarement sur les liens partenaires car souvent ils ne rpondent pas  mes critres de recherche.

Parti de ce constat l, peut-on vraiment parler d'abus de positionnement ? Nous, utilisateurs nous savons que ses liens ne rpondent pas forcment  nos attentes et beaucoup ne clique jamais dessus pour ses raisons. S'ils taient fondus dans la masse je dis pas, mais l clairement on fait facilement la diffrence. 

De plus en plus con ces motifs de sanctions, on a compris que l'Europe n'aime pas Google a cause des donnes collectes et qu'il peine  instaurer un moteur de recherche aussi bon que celui de Google.

----------


## MichaelREMY

> Comme second argument, la filiale dAlphabet voque la gratuit de son moteur de recherche et estime quil ne peut pas y avoir dabus de position dominante alors que le service mme est offert gratuitement.


Entirement d'accord avec Google. Il ne peut pas y avoir abus de position dominante, ni de statuts "monopole" car il offre un service gratuit et non pas commercial. Et ce n'est pas non plus un troc (change donnant donnant sans argent) car celui qui utilise Google n'a aucun devoir de contrepartie  et Google n'a rien  rclamer non plus  ces utilisateurs. Quand les deux parties nont aucune obligation lun envers lautre, cest la nullit mme dun contrat commercial (et troc inclus).

Google utilise (et revend) les infos/data de ses utilisateurs, mais les utilisateurs sont libres de ne pas les donner, libre de les fausser, libre de se protger et dans ces 3 cas, Google ne viendra jamais vous voir en disant "eh oh, tu ne me donnes pas tes infos personnelles, donc je te coupe mon service gratuit", non jamais google ferra cela car ce n'est pas un contrat , ni un troc.

Taper sur Google en l'accusant de positionnement dominant c'est comme taper sur la CMU en l'accusant d'offrir des services gratuits gnant la concurrence des mutuelles payantes.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Taper sur Google en l'accusant de positionnement dominant c'est comme taper sur la CMU en l'accusant d'offrir des services gratuits gnant la concurrence des mutuelles payantes.


En mme temps, avec l'UE qui nous sucre nos acquis sociaux un par un, a serait cohrent...

----------


## Traroth2

Google cherche  se faire passer pour une organisation  but non-lucratif, en somme. Je me demande s'il y a vraiment quelqu'un pour bouffer un truc aussi HENAURME...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Tout dabord, Google souligne le fait quil a particip de bonne foi  des ngociations avant mme la communication des griefs de la Commission. Comme second argument, la filiale dAlphabet voque la gratuit de son moteur de recherche et estime quil ne peut pas y avoir dabus de position dominante alors que le service mme est offert gratuitement. En effet, martle Google, aucune relation commerciale ne le lie  ses utilisateurs. Ces arguments avancs par la firme amricaine seront tudis par la Commission europenne qui va ensuite statuer sur la question  la fin du mois.
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de ces arguments avancs par Google ?


C'est  ne rien y comprendre ma bonne dame, des gars si  serviables... Ils me tondaient la pelouse sans rien demander en  retour... ::mrgreen::

----------


## degrcelcius

> Je suis plutt d'accord avec google et mon voisin du dessus, rien ne nous oblige  utiliser google dj pas mal d'utilisateurs se tournent vers bing ou encore duckduckgo


Je ne suis pas du mme avis.
Pour cela nous pouvons prendre un exemple :

Vous avez une ide gniale d'un nouveau logiciel qui fait "papa maman" d'une manire absolument extraordinaire.
Vous dveloppez le tout en hypothquant votre maison, celle de vos parents et de votre petite amie ...
Deux ans plus tard le produit est prt et vous allez vous lancer.
Entre temps Google a rachet, trs cher, le produit concurrent (mais moins performant).
Vous lancez le produit et achetez du placement chez Google mais vous vous rendez compte que quand les gens tapent les mots cls "papa maman", c'est toujours, ou presque, le service concurrent qui est trouv ...
Vous gagnez quelques clients qui ont le lien direct ou qui passe par Bing ...
Mais comme votre produit se vent 12, ce n'est pas les quelques milliers de vente qui vous permettent de survivre. Vous mettez donc la cl sous la porte et Google reprend l'essentiel de vos ides.

Voil ce que c'est l'abus de position dominante !

Si ces lois n'avaient pas exist, Google n'aurait sans doute jamais exist car Microsoft lui aurait barr la route ds qu'il serait devenu "gnant" en compliquant l'accs au moteur depuis Windows et Explorer et en privilgiant l'accs  son moteur ou aux moteurs "amis".

La contre-partie  une conomie librale ce sont les rgles du jeu et rien ne doit gner la vraie concurrence ...

Apple serait galement mort depuis longtemps C'est Microsoft (pas que, mais beaucoup) pour viter l'abus de position dominante qui l'a sauv en 1997.
Nous aurions toujours Microsoft et IBM qui domineraient le monde (mais ils auraient peut-tre ralis de superbes produits).

----------


## MichaelREMY

> Vous avez une ide gniale d'un nouveau logiciel qui fait "papa maman" d'une manire absolument extraordinaire.
>  Vous dveloppez le tout en hypothquant votre maison, celle de vos parents et de votre petite amie ...
>  Deux ans plus tard le produit est prt et vous allez vous lancer.
> * Entre temps Google a rachet, trs cher, le produit concurrent (mais moins performant).
>  Vous lancez le produit et achetez du placement chez Google mais vous vous rendez compte que quand les gens tapent les mots cls "papa maman", c'est toujours, ou presque, le service concurrent qui est trouv ...*
>  Vous gagnez quelques clients qui ont le lien direct ou qui passe par Bing ...
>  Mais comme votre produit se vent 12, ce n'est pas les quelques milliers de vente qui vous permettent de survivre. Vous mettez donc la cl sous la porte et Google reprend l'essentiel de vos ides.


c'est de la dmagogie que vous fates l.

vous iriez accuser Carrefour de vendre ses propres paquets de riz low-cost de marque carrefour si vous travailliez chez Uncle'Ben ou Lustucru!?
Vous ne seriez pas content car carrefour placarde ses clients de flyers et de prospectus ventant les produits carrefour ? 
voire accuser Carrefour de ne pas vendre les produits de marque Auchan !?
Non votre raisonnement ne tient pas du tout !

----------


## Zirak

> c'est de la dmagogie que vous fates l.
> vous iriez accuser Carrefour de vendre ses propres paquets de riz low-cost de marque carrefour si vous travailliez chez Uncle'Ben ou Lustucru!?


Vous n'avez pas compris son propos, il ne reproche pas  Carrefour de vendre son propre riz low-cost.

Il reproche le fait que si vous allez sur le site de Carrefour, et que vous faites une recherche sur "riz", il y ait que le riz low-cost de Carrefour qui apparaissent.

C'est plus clair comme a ? 


Le but de la news n'est pas de reprocher le fait qu'il n'y ai pas le choix d'utiliser son moteur de recherche ou non (donc dj tous ceux qui disent que c'est gratuit, et que personne ne nous oblige  l'utiliser n'ont rien compris  la plainte), ou de reprocher  Google de vendre ses produits.

La plainte concerne le faite que les rsultats affichs dans Google font toujours apparaitre en premier (voir seulement) les produits Google ou affilis, ce qui est considr ( tord ou  raison) comme de la concurrence dloyale par certaines entreprises.   

Donc la rponse de Google disant que son service est gratuit, n'a rien  voir du tout, la concurrence dloyale est interdite, le fait que le service soit gratuit ou non, ne rend pas cela lgal pour autant... Pour moi c'est juste une rponse bateau pour faire trainer les choses en longueur.

----------


## MichaelREMY

> Il reproche le fait que si vous allez sur le site de Carrefour, et que vous faites une recherche sur "riz", il y ait que le riz low-cost de Carrefour qui apparaissent.
> 
> 
>  Le but de la news n'est pas de reprocher le fait qu'il n'y ai pas le choix d'utiliser son moteur de recherche ou non (donc dj tous ceux qui disent que c'est gratuit, et que personne ne nous oblige  l'utiliser n'ont rien compris  la plainte), ou de reprocher  Google de vendre ses produits.
> 
>  La plainte concerne le faite que les rsultats affichs dans Google font toujours apparaitre en premier (voir seulement) les produits Google ou affilis, ce qui est considr ( tord ou  raison) comme de la concurrence dloyale par certaines entreprises.


et c'est encore une fois, normal.

si vous allez chez un charcutier ou une boulangerie, et que vous demandez une baguette/un saucisson,  on vous proposera soit celui fait maison (avant celui d'une marque banette/justin bridou), soit celui qui rapporte le plus de bnfice soit celui qui est primable rapidement.
aucun commerant ne suit et n'a  suivre un ordre de priorit autre que celui qu'il lui chante.  a c'est le boulot des journalistes et des comparateurs de faire une liste tries.
Quand quelqu'un dcide de promouvoir son produit sur Google, il accepte les rgle de google, un rglement, des cgv..etc.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> et c'est encore une fois, normal.
> 
> si vous allez chez un charcutier ou une boulangerie, et que vous demandez une baguette/un saucisson,  on vous proposera soit celui fait maison (avant celui d'une marque banette/justin bridou), soit celui qui rapporte le plus de bnfice soit celui qui est primable rapidement.
> aucun commerant ne suit et n'a  suivre un ordre de priorit autre que celui qu'il lui chante.  a c'est le boulot des journalistes et des comparateurs de faire une liste tries.
> Quand quelqu'un dcide de promouvoir son produit sur Google, il accepte les rgle de google, un rglement, des cgv..etc.


L'ide tant que, si on en a un en situation de (quasi) monopole, sa position lui donne la possibilit d'influer sur la concurrence mergente de manire notable, en dehors de toute considration purement conomique d'offre et de demande. C'est l'ide du serpent se mordant la queue : le monopole peut avoir t acquis pour des raisons de qualit, mais une fois le march monopolis, toute offre plus intressante est facilement mise sur le carreau du fait du pouvoir qu'octroie le monopole en question. Le monopole n'est donc plus l pour des raisons de qualit, mais pour des raisons de monopole.

C'est comme dans un PageRank implment de manire nave : si tu tombes sur un lment qui s'auto-renforce, et que rien n'est mis en place pour contre-carrer a, tout autre lment considr trop tard ne ressortira plus, indpendamment de sa qualit, parce que l'lment monopolisateur passe son temps  s'auto-renforcer au dtriment des autres.

----------


## MichaelREMY

> L'ide tant que, si on en a un en situation de (quasi) *monopole*, sa position lui donne la possibilit d'influer sur la concurrence mergente de manire notable, en dehors de toute considration purement conomique d'offre et de demande. C'est l'ide du serpent se mordant la queue : le monopole peut avoir t acquis pour des raisons de qualit, mais une fois le march *monopolis*, toute offre plus intressante est facilement mise sur le carreau du fait du pouvoir qu'octroie le *monopole* en question. Le *monopole* n'est donc plus l pour des raisons de qualit, mais pour des raisons de monopole.


Il ne peut pas y avoir de monopole car il n'y a pas de service commercial  responsabilit consensuelle & mutuelles. (personne ne doit rien  personne ici).
Le terme (et l'accusation) de monopole ne s'applique que dans un march commercial avec des acteurs commerciaux.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et si on parle non pas des relations (Google, utilisateur) mais (Google, loueur d'emplacement pub sur le moteur de recherche Google) ?

Au fait, j'ai un peu perdu le fil, on parle des concurrents lists en tant que rsultats de recherche sponsoriss ou non-sponsoriss ?

----------


## goomazio

> Il ne peut pas y avoir de monopole car il n'y a pas de service commercial  responsabilit consensuelle & mutuelles. (personne ne doit rien  personne ici).
> Le terme (et l'accusation) de monopole ne s'applique que dans un march commercial avec des acteurs commerciaux.



Le principe reste valable, qu'il existe une loi pour l'empcher ou pas. Qui trouve a juste/quitable ? Et pourquoi ?

----------


## Zirak

> Quand quelqu'un dcide de promouvoir son produit sur Google, il accepte les rgle de google, un rglement, des cgv..etc.


Sauf que je doute fortement que dans les cgv ou le rglement de Google cela soit stipul "vous nous payez pour promouvoir vos produits, cependant, ceux-ci ne seront promus seulement si il nous reste un peu de place aprs avoir affich nos propres produits"...  :;):

----------


## MichaelREMY

> Sauf que je doute fortement que dans les cgv ou le rglement de Google cela soit stipul "vous nous payez pour promouvoir vos produits, cependant, ceux-ci ne seront promus seulement si il nous reste un peu de place aprs avoir affich nos propres produits"...


oh mais je suis certain que Google n'a pas promis ou indiqu un rang dans la promotion.
C'est vraiment un faux dbat partant d'une erreur de vocation et de vocabulaire.
J'ai l'impression qu'on tape sur une ambulance gratuite parce qu'elle n'arrive pas assez.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google pourrait faire face  une amende de trois milliards d'euros en Europe,  * 
*pour abus de position dominante sur le march des comparateurs de prix  * 

Octobre 2010 a t marqu entre autres par louverture dune enqute concernant les pratiques de Google sur le march des comparateurs de prix en Europe. En avril 2015, la Commission europenne a adress une communication des griefs  Google, lui faisant part de son avis prliminaire selon lequel lentreprise abuse de sa position dominante, en violation des rgles de lUE en matire dententes et dabus de position dominante, en favorisant systmatiquement son propre produit de comparaison de prix dans ses pages de rsultats de recherche gnrale au sein de lEspace conomique europen (EEE).

Citant des sources proches de laffaire, le quotidien The Sunday Telegraph a affirm que Google pourrait avoir  payer la somme record de trois milliards deuros pour cette infraction dans les semaines  venir. Un montant qui va donc dpasser le prcdent record damende suite  ce type dinfraction (antitrust) : il slevait   1,06 milliard deuros, amende qui a t inflige par la Commission  Intel en 2009 et qui a t confirme cinq ans plus tard par le Tribunal de lUnion europenne. 

Pour rappel, dans le cas dIntel il sagissait dune condamnation en raison de ses pratiques commerciales sur le march des microprocesseurs juges anticoncurrentielles entre 2002 et 2007. Bruxelles avait constat entre autres  des remises intgralement ou partiellement occultes aux fabricants dordinateurs  la condition quils lui achtent la totalit ou la quasi-totalit des processeurs x86 dont ils avaient besoin , mais galement  des paiements directs en faveur dun grand distributeur  la condition quil ne vende que des ordinateurs quips de processeurs x86 .

Dans les procdures en cas dabus de position dominante, larticle 102 pour les cas TFEU (Treaty on the Functioning of the European Union) dispose que  une entreprise qui a eu un comportement anticoncurrentiel et par consquent viole le droit de la concurrence peut faire l'objet d'amendes imposes par la Commission en vertu du rglement n 1/2003 [...]. Les amendes refltent la gravit et la dure de l'infraction. Elles sont calcules dans le cadre d'un ensemble de lignes directrices [...]. Le point de dpart de l'amende est le pourcentage des ventes annuelles de l'entreprise du produit concern par l'infraction (jusqu' 30 %). Ceci est ensuite multipli par le nombre d'annes et de mois pendant lesquels l'infraction a dur. L'amende peut tre augmente (par exemple en cas de rcidive) ou diminue (par exemple en cas de participation limite). Le niveau maximal de l'amende est plafonn  10 % du chiffre d'affaires annuel global de la socit . Dans le cas de Google, lamende maximale applicable (10 % du chiffre daffaires annuel global) slve  plus de 6 milliards deuros.

Le quotidien The Sunday Telegraph avance que les sources proches de laffaire ont affirm quune annonce officielle allant dans le sens de lamende de 3 milliards deuros pourrait tre faite avant les congs dt. Margarethe Vestager, commissaire  la concurrence, a voqu vendredi dernier la possibilit de lancer des procdures judiciaires sur dautres marchs de la recherche spcialise comme les informations de voyage ou les cartes.

Source : Telegraph, procdures antitrust

----------


## seikida

Bonjour,

J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre cette phrase:



> en favorisant systmatiquement son propre produit de comparaison de prix dans ses pages de rsultats de recherche gnrale au sein de lEspace conomique europen


Ca me semble un peu normal de faire ca, non?
Si quelqu'un cree son propre site internet, il mettra ses propre produit en avant. Certains sites bidouillent meme les resultats des recherches, des votes, etc...
Autant je suis d'accord avec tous ce qui touche a la vie privee, autant la ...

Pouvez vous m'expliquer ou est le probleme?
Je pense qu'ils s'attaquent a Google seulement car c'est une grosse societe et qu'ils veulent lui soutirer de l'argent (mais peut etre que je me trompe).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Si quelqu'un cree son propre site internet, il mettra ses propre produit en avant. Certains sites bidouillent meme les resultats des recherches, des votes, etc...
> Autant je suis d'accord avec tous ce qui touche a la vie privee, autant la ...


On peut aussi interprter google comme un moteur de recherche et en tant que tels doit fournir des rsultats non fauss ?

Moi en tous cas je fais une grosse distinction entre taper une recherche dans google search et google shopping.
Le 1er devrait normalement me fournir les rsultats les plus pertinents, le 2eme en revanche peut favoriser tels ou tels produits.

De toutes faon quand jachte un article je regarde pas sur google mais directement sur amazon, ebay, cdiscount et ldlc et je compare moi mme.

----------


## seikida

Merci @sazearte pour ta reponse:




> On peut aussi interprter google comme un moteur de recherche et en tant que tels doit fournir des rsultats non fauss ?


Ceci dit, je ne suis pas d'accord. Lgalement parlant est ce qu'un moteur de recherche est oblig de donner des rsultats non fauss?
Lgalement parlant rien ne lui interdit de fausser les rsultats. Bon c'est certains qu'un moteur de recherche qui fait ca ne sera pas utilis par les internautes qui le fuiront, mais la n'est pas la question.

Si je suis sur un moteur de recherche et que je tape "chaton" et qu'il me sort des resultats sur des chiots avec plein de pub en rapport sur les chiots ... ok, il est hors sujet, mais est ce interdit?

(Je veux juste comprendre les raisons de l'amende)

----------


## RyzenOC

> (Je veux juste comprendre les raisons de l'amende)


Moi je voudrais dj comprendre sur quel(s) produit(s) porte lamende , google search, google shopping, youtube ? tous...

----------


## cbleas

> Ceci dit, je ne suis pas d'accord. Lgalement parlant est ce qu'un moteur de recherche est oblig de donner des rsultats non fauss?
>  Lgalement parlant rien ne lui interdit de fausser les rsultats. Bon c'est certains qu'un moteur de recherche qui fait ca ne sera pas utilis par les internautes qui le fuiront, mais la n'est pas la question.
> 
> Si je suis sur un moteur de recherche et que je tape "chaton" et qu'il me sort des resultats sur des chiots avec plein de pub en rapport sur les chiots ... ok, il est hors sujet, mais est ce interdit?
> 
> (Je veux juste comprendre les raisons de l'amende)


Bonjour,
Justement lorsque que tu as une position dominante tu n'as pas le droit de fausser les rsultats sinon tu fais une concurrence dloyale en allant jusqu'a rendre inexistant tes concurrents.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Moi en tous cas je fais une grosse distinction entre taper une recherche dans google search et google shopping.
> Le 1er devrait normalement me fournir les rsultats les plus pertinents, le 2eme en revanche peut favoriser tels ou tels produits.


Quoi? il y a un Google shopping... Le filtre est sur le prix? Tu te souviens de la douane? Pourtant je ne suis pas pour.





> Lgalement parlant est ce qu'un moteur de recherche est oblig de donner des rsultats non fauss?


L'exemple de chercher une image qui se trouve dans le cache du moteur de recherche mais n'est plus prsente sur le site Internet officiel est dj suffisante.
Mais administrativement pourtant il y aura des pour et des contres.

----------


## LSMetag

De toute faon c'est bien simple. On sait que Google Search est en quasi monopole et donc utilis par la quasi-totalit de la population. Les gens ne payent pas, mais Google gagne grassement sa vie avec la pub intgre  son moteur, sans compter les paiements pour rajouter des pubs tierces et les trackers qui te lient  ses services (google syndication par exemple). 

Le problme ici, c'est que si tu tapes "map" dans Google Search, il va non seulement te mettre "Google Map" en premier (c'est pas encore trop grave), mais il te mettra "Plan" (le google map d'Apple) en 2me voire troisime PAGE. Il en aura profit pour glisser au passage Google Earth, des vidos youtube, Android. soit dans les rsultats d'avant, soit en bannire publicitaire. Et je ne parle pas des innombrables diteurs  qui Google a graiss la patte pour qu'ils t'installent automatiquement Google Chrome avec leur logiciel, si tu ne dcoches pas la case. Ou encore le fait de t'inciter  souscrire un compte Google en te listant ses services, comme DropBox, sans rien mentionner de la concurrence.

Pour que l'innovation et le dveloppement conomique (par l'apparition de nouveaux acteurs) se fasse, il faut obligatoirement laisser un peu de place aux "challengers", qui utilisent des techniques alternatives (parfois plus efficaces, parfois moins, parfois novatrices,...). Ici Google les empche simplement d'exister, en les relguant loin dans les rsultats de recherche, tout en continuant de mettre des liens partout vers ses services.

C'est comme Microsoft qui n'avait pas de Ballot Screen sous Windows. Tu utilisais Internet Explorer, et si tu ne tombais pas par hasard sur un article de Clubic ou une connaissance pour te dire que des alternatives existaient, Internet Explorer n'tait rien d'autre... qu'Internet lui mme !

Si une socit n'a pas encore de concurrence, il est de son devoir de laisser celle-ci merger, pour favoriser innovation et comptition. La loi n'est pas gale pour tous mais favorise la "justice" et l'"intrt gnral", comme avec le principe de l'impt sur le revenu. Sinon, on serait tous soumis  l'volution (ou  la stagnation) de la socit en monopole ( votre avis, pourquoi IE a pris du retard sur les autres ?)

----------


## seikida

Bonjour et merci de vos reponses,

En gros si tu as du succes, tu ne peux plus faire ce que tu veux sans qu'on vienne t'embeter.

----------


## LSMetag

> Bonjour et merci de vos reponses,
> 
> En gros si tu as du succes, tu ne peux plus faire ce que tu veux sans qu'on vienne t'embeter.


Disons que si tu es un gant tout seul dans sa branche, le client va devoir accepter sa daube (si la bote ne maintient pas son service, comme Microsoft avec IE) et ne pourra pas se tourner vers autre chose si a ne lui plat pas, car la grosse bote l'aura empche d'apparatre.
Pas de concurrence, pas de "besoin" d'amlioration du service. Pas d'innovation. Pas de possibilits de fonder sa bote.

En politique, pourquoi il n'y a que des vieux ? Parce qu'ils vincent tout de suite les jeunes qui essaient d'entrer en politique, avec leurs rseaux divers. Abus de pouvoir.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : la Commission europenne pourrait alourdir les charges qui psent sur Google * 
*pour abus de position dominante sur son comparateur de prix Google Shopping  * 

Le 15 avril 2015, Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire europenne  la concurrence, annonait lenvoi dun premier acte daccusation contre Google Shopping, le moteur de shopping de Google. LEurope a fait part  Google de son avis prliminaire selon lequel lentreprise abuse de sa position dominante, en violation des rgles de lUE en matire dententes et dabus de position dominante, en favorisant systmatiquement son propre produit de comparaison de prix dans ses pages de rsultats de recherche gnrale au sein de lEspace conomique europen (EEE).

En aot de la mme anne, Google a envoy sa rponse aux accusations formules par la Commission. Kent Walker, Senior Vice-Prsident et avocat gnral de Google, a avanc une rponse dont lobjectif tait de  montrer pourquoi nous pensons que ces allgations sont incorrectes et pourquoi nous pensons que Google accrot le choix des consommateurs europens et offrent des opportunits daffaires  des entreprises de toutes tailles .

Tout dabord, il a rappel que la communication des griefs indique que laffichage des publicits de Google des sites marchands  dtourne  le trafic des services de shopping, mme si elle ny apporte pas de preuve.  Notre rponse fournit des preuves et des donnes pour montrer pourquoi les proccupations de la communication des griefs ne sont pas fondes. Nous utilisons l'analyse du trafic pour rfuter les accusations selon lesquelles nos affichages publicitaires () nuisent  la concurrence en empchant les agrgateurs d'achats d'atteindre les consommateurs. Les donnes conomiques couvrant plus d'une dcennie, un ventail de documents, et les dclarations des plaignants confirment tous que la recherche de produits est extrmement concurrentielle. Et nous montrons pourquoi la communication des griefs est incorrecte lorsquelle omet d'examiner l'impact des principaux services commerciaux comme Amazon et eBay, qui sont les plus grands acteurs de cet espace . 

Il a expliqu que lunivers du service de shopping a vu une norme progression de son trafic, notamment grce  Google :  Google a fourni plus de 20 milliards de clics gratuits aux agrgateurs durant cette dernire dcennie dans les pays couverts par la communication des griefs, avec un trafic gratuit qui a observ une augmentation de 227 % (et le trafic total encore plus) .

Il a ajout que les habitudes des internautes en termes de recherche, comparaison et achats des produits voluent rapidement.  Les utilisateurs sur desktop ou dispositifs mobiles veulent parfois aller directement vers les marchands de confiance qui ont tabli une prsence en ligne .

Une rponse qui na pas du tout t juge satisfaisante par Bruxelles puisquen mai dernier, citant des sources proches de laffaire, le quotidien The Sunday Telegraph a affirm que Google pourrait avoir  payer la somme record de trois milliards deuros pour cette infraction dans les semaines  venir. Un montant qui va donc dpasser le prcdent record damende suite  ce type dinfraction (antitrust) : il slevait  1,06 milliard deuros, amende qui a t inflige par la Commission  Intel en 2009 et qui a t confirme cinq ans plus tard par le Tribunal de lUnion europenne. 

Selon le quotidien Wall Street Journal, qui cite galement des sources proches de laffaire, la Commission europenne sapprterait  mettre une  communication des griefs complmentaire  qui pourrait tre transmise  Google au courant de ce mois. 

La procdure amorce par la Commission consiste dune part  dmontrer quil y avait l bel et bien un plan stratgique de Google pour promouvoir ses propres services et produits et dautre part  dmontrer que Google est bien, juridiquement, en position dominante sur le march des comparateurs de prix. 

Source : *Wall Street Journal*

----------


## Bigb

Vivement des sanctions pour Google Shopping, mais aussi Google Local qui empche une concurrence relle.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Antitrust : Google rejette les accusations dabus de position dominante avec son comparateur de prix*
*et affirme quAmazon est un concurrent plus fort* 

Google vient de manire officielle de rejeter les accusations de la Commission europenne dans le cadre de lenqute antitrust concernant son service de comparaison de prix, Google Shopping. 

En avril 2015, Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire europenne  la concurrence, a envoy un acte daccusation contre Google Shopping, faisant part de son avis prliminaire selon lequel Google abuse de sa position dominante en favorisant son propre produit de comparaison de prix dans ses pages de rsultats de recherche gnrale au sein de lEspace conomique europen. Aprs une premire rponse de Google, la Commission a envoy des lments supplmentaires en juillet dernier, pour soutenir ses accusations contre Google.

Rpondant  la Commission le 3 novembre, Google explique que les charges  reposent toujours sur une thorie qui ne correspond pas  la ralit de la faon dont la plupart des gens achtent en ligne.  Le gant de la recherche estime que  les allgations sont errones sur une base factuelle, juridique et conomique  et que les actions de la socit taient diriges par ses utilisateurs plutt que par un plan visant  craser les rivaux.

*Pour Google, la Commission europenne omet un grand acteur du march : Amazon*

Le gant de la recherche en ligne estime que la Commission europenne sest donne une dfinition tellement restreinte des services dachats en ligne quelle na pas pris en compte Amazon, qui est de loin le leader dans le domaine, mais galement dautres plateformes comme eBay, Facebook ou encore Pinterest.

Dans sa rponse, Google a indiqu que le domaine des achats en ligne est  solidement comptitif , avec de nombreuses vidences que  Google et de nombreux autres sites sont  la traine derrire Amazon, de loin le plus grand acteur du domaine , a avanc Kent Walker, Senior Vice-Prsident et avocat gnral de Google.

Daprs Kent Walker, les consommateurs ne cherchent pas seulement des produits sur un moteur de recherche, mais  ils atteignent les sites marchands de diffrentes manires : via des moteurs de recherche gnraux, des services de recherche spcialiss, des plateformes marchandes, des sites de mdias sociaux et des annonces en ligne diffuses par diverses socits. Et bien sr, les commerants atteignent directement les consommateurs comme jamais auparavant , dit-il.

Depuis avril 2015, au moment de la premire communication de griefs envoye par la Commission europenne, Kent Walker dit que Google a obtenu des donnes qui confirment sa dclaration. Il cite en effet une rcente tude qui montre quen Allemagne, Amazon est le point de dpart pour de nombreux acheteurs en ligne.  Un tiers des consommateurs en ligne vont d'abord sur Amazon, indpendamment de l'endroit o ils font finalement leurs achats  dit-il, alors que  seulement 14,3 % vont d'abord sur Google, et seulement 6,7 % sur les sites de comparaison de prix , a-t-il ajout. Et de poursuivre quune  rcente tude amricaine montre des rsultats similaires : 55 % des consommateurs amricains commencent leurs achats en ligne sur Amazon, 28 % sur les moteurs de recherche, et 16 % vont directement aux dtaillants individuels. 

Google continue pour montrer que cest Amazon le plus fort dans le domaine, insinuant par ailleurs que le gant de le-commerce serait celui qui fait baisser le trafic des sites de comparaison de prix et par consquent, Google ne peut tre accus dabus de position dominante :

 La Commission affirme galement que les consommateurs ne vont pas  Amazon pour comparer les caractristiques et les prix des produits. Mais Amazon fournit des outils pour faire exactement cela, ainsi que la possibilit d'acheter des produits et de les faire livrer le lendemain, ce qui fait d'Amazon un concurrent encore plus fort. Il n'est pas surprenant que lorsque Amazon et d'autres nouveaux concurrents sont arrivs dans les pays europens, le trafic vers des sites offrant uniquement la comparaison des prix a baiss.

Il n'y a tout simplement pas de corrlation significative entre l'volution de nos services de recherche et la performance des sites de comparaison de prix. Pendant ce temps, une quantit croissante de trafic est passe de nos pages de recherche  des sites populaires comme Amazon et eBay alors qu'ils se sont dvelopps en Europe. 

Pour conclure, Google affirme ne pas pouvoir pas accepter un cas qui manque de preuves et limiterait sa capacit  servir ses utilisateurs,  juste pour satisfaire les intrts d'un petit nombre de sites Web . Le gant de la recherche en ligne dit toutefois tre dispos  poursuivre les discussions et travailler avec la Commission pour rsoudre les problmes soulevs.

*La Commission europenne prend acte de la rponse de Google*

Dans un email envoy  Reuters, Ricardo Cardoso, le porte-parole de la Commission commente la dclaration de Google :  Dans chaque cas, nous examinerons attentivement la rponse de Google avant de prendre toute dcision sur la faon de procder et ne pouvons pas  ce stade prjuger le rsultat final de l'enqute .

En rejetant les accusations, Google ouvre la voie permettant  la Commission europenne de statuer sur la question ds lanne prochaine. Si la firme est reconnue coupable, elle pourrait se voir infliger une lourde amende, qui pourrait atteindre 7,4 milliards de dollars, soit 10 % de son chiffre d'affaires mondial, juste pour le cas Google Shopping.

Pour les autres cas, Kent Walker affirme que Google a galement envoy sa rponse pour lenqute antitrust portant sur son service AdSense et que dans les prochains jours, la firme rpondra galement pour le cas Android.

Sources : Reuters, Kent Walker

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments de Google ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  antitrust : Bruxelles sur le point d'infliger une lourde amende  Google pour abus de position dominante avec Android

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*UE : le rgulateur antitrust pourrait infliger une amende record  Google*
*pour avoir favoris son service Shopping dans ses rsultats de recherche*

Le rgulateur europen de la concurrence serait sur le point dannoncer la punition quil a dcid dinfliger  Google, accus davoir favoris son service de comparaison de prix (Google Shopping) dans ses rsultats de recherche. Plusieurs rapports font cas dune amende dpassant le record de 1,06 milliard deuros inflig  Intel en 2009.

Rappelons-le, en avril 2015, Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire europenne  la concurrence a envoy un acte daccusation contre Google. Dans cet acte, la socit est interpelle pour abus de position dominante en favorisant son produit de comparaison de prix dans ses rsultats de recherche gnrale au sein de lEspace conomique europen. Google sest dfendu une premire puis une deuxime fois, aprs que le rgulateur europen lui a fait parvenir des lments supplmentaires pour soutenir ses accusations contre le gant de la recherche en ligne. Dans sa dernire rponse en novembre 2016, Google a rejet toutes les accusations de la Commission europenne dans le cadre de lenqute antitrust concernant son service de comparaison de prix. Le gant de la recherche en ligne a estim que  les allgations sont errones sur une base factuelle, juridique et conomique  et que les actions de la socit taient diriges par ses utilisateurs plutt que par un plan visant  craser les rivaux.

Aprs sa rponse, Google a donc ouvert la voie permettant  la Commission europenne de statuer sur la question, ce qui semble tre fait maintenant. Daprs le Financial Times, citant deux sources proches du dossier, le rgulateur europen va en effet annoncer dans les semaines  venir une amende record contre Google dans le cadre de son enqute antitrust. Cette amende pourra tre fixe jusqu 10 % du chiffre daffaires global ralis en 2016 par Alphabet, la socit mre de Google ; soit 10 % de 90 milliards de dollars.

Daprs le mdia Fox Business, cette amende devrait galement tre accompagne de plusieurs autres mesures. Google pourrait en effet tre somm de changer ses pratiques commerciales avec son comparateur de prix, en traitant son service sur un pied dgalit avec les services concurrents. Autrement dit, la firme devrait faire en sorte que les services concurrents aient une meilleure visibilit dans ses rsultats de recherche. LUE a en effet discut avec certains des plaignants de la faon dont Google devrait modifier ses rsultats de recherche pour quils ne soient plus dfavoriss. La Commission pourrait en plus autoriser les services concurrents  demander rparation en dommages et intrts devant les juridictions locales. 

Mme aprs lannonce des mesures qui seront prises contre Google, on peut toutefois sattendre  ce que la bataille entre Google et la Commission ne soit qu son dbut. Le gant de la recherche en ligne peut en effet faire appel de la dcision de la Commission en saisissant la plus haute instance juridique de lUnion europenne, la CJUE. La dcision finale pourrait donc ne pas tre prononce avant quelques annes. Rappelons aussi que Google fait galement lobjet de deux autres enqutes antitrust sur Android et sa plateforme de publicit AdSense.

Sources : Financial Times, Fox Business

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : Bruxelles sur le point d'infliger une lourde amende  Google, pour abus de position dominante avec Android
 ::fleche::  Antitrust : Intel pourrait ne pas avoir  payer son milliard d'euros d'amende inflige par l'UE, suite  un avis d'un avocat gnral de la CJUE

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

C'est toujours la mme conclusion avec ce type d'actualit : il n'existe aucun arsenal lgislatif au 21e sicle pour contrecarrer les conglomrats super riches.
Les amendes rputes record sont ridicules et ne reprsentent dans le meilleur des cas que 1% du chiffre d'affaires annuel d'une multinationale et n'annule en rien le rachat, la pratique ou la transaction frauduleuse.

Exprim  contrario, la situation est encore plus grotesque : le paiement d'une amende autorise une entreprise  tre hors-la-loi.

Cela me fait penser  un message pertinent publi par un autre membre du club developpez.com au sujet du rachat de Whasapp par Facebook : la Commission Europenne autorise le rachat de l'une par l'autre pour un montant de 16,1 milliards de $ au lieu de 16 milliards de $...

----------


## earhater

je suis dsol mes gens et je vous demande des prcisions mais je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi google devrait tre sanctionn pour avoir mis en avant ses propres services ? IL y a une loi qui dit que les moteurs de recherches doivent tres impartiaux ? Par exemple sur linkedin les utilisateurs qui payent sont mis en avant, sur certains moteurs de recherches de voyages par exemple des entreprises payent pour tre mise en avant ( et c'est pas affich comme sponso) etc

C'est une entreprise prive pas un outil d'utilit publique

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

De manire gnrale, tu as raison. L'antitrust consiste  favoriser une concurrence saine,  savoir la loi de l'offre et de la demande. Pour cela il faut mettre des rgles supplmentaires aux mastodontes, qui ont les moyens d'influencer l'offre et la demande pour se rendre naturellement plus attractifs que leurs concurrents. Google tant l'un d'entre eux, il est donc sujet  ces rgles supplmentaires. Dit autrement : tre influent, c'est bien, mais l'tre trop, a l'est moins. Aprs, chacun a son avis de ce qui est trop et de ce qui ne l'est pas, y'a forcment des mcontents.

----------


## Georges_T

Juste une question : Sanctionner, pourquoi pas, mais est ce que une entreprise sanctionne a dj pay quelque chose ?
Sinon  quoi sert d'utiliser tant d'nergie et d'argent pour poursuivre une chimre ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : Bruxelles inflige une amende de 2,4 milliards d'euros  Google * 
*pour abus de position dominante sur la recherche en ligne * 

Aprs des annes de procdures et de multiples tentatives d'entente avec Google, la Commission europenne a dcid de lui infliger une amende record de 2,42 milliards d'euros pour abus de position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche en favorisant son propre service de comparaison de prix.

Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, a dclar:  Google est  l'origine d'un grand nombre de produits et de services innovants qui ont chang notre vie, ce qui est positif. Mais sa stratgie relative  son service de comparaison de prix ne s'est pas limite  attirer des clients en rendant son produit meilleur que celui de ses concurrents. En effet, Google a abus de sa position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche en favorisant son propre service de comparaison de prix dans ses rsultats de recherche et en rtrogradant ceux de ses concurrents.

Ce que Google a fait est illgal au regard des rgles de concurrence de l'UE. Elle a empch les autres socits de livrer concurrence sur la base de leurs mrites et d'innover. Et surtout, elle a empch les consommateurs europens de bnficier d'un rel choix de services et de tirer pleinement profit de l'innovation. 

Les principaux griefs portent sur la place privilgie que Google accorde  Google Shopping sur les pages de rsultats de recherche, rtrogradant du coup les services concurrents de comparaison de prix de produits.

En effet, Bruxelles prcise quen 2008, Google a commenc  introduire sur les marchs europens un changement fondamental dans sa stratgie visant  promouvoir son service de comparaison de prix. Cette stratgie tait fonde sur la domination exerce par Google sur le march de la recherche gnrale sur l'internet, et non sur une concurrence base sur les mrites sur les marchs de la comparaison de prix :
Google a toujours accord une position de premier plan  son propre service de comparaison de prix : lorsqu'un consommateur introduit une demande dans le moteur de recherche de Google, pour laquelle le service de comparaison de prix de Google souhaite montrer des rsultats, ceux-ci sont affichs en haut ou dans la premire partie des rsultats de recherche ;Google a rtrograd les services de comparaison de prix concurrents dans ses rsultats de recherche : les services concurrents de comparaison de prix apparaissent dans les rsultats de recherche de Google sur la base des algorithmes de recherche gnrique de Google. Google ayant assorti ces algorithmes de plusieurs critres, les services de comparaison de prix concurrents sont rtrograds. Il est tabli que mme le service concurrent le mieux class n'apparat en moyenne qu' la page 4 des rsultats de la recherche de Google, les autres figurant encore plus bas. Le service de comparaison de prix de Google n'est pas soumis aux algorithmes de recherche gnrique de Google, donc  ces rtrogradations.
La consquence ? Le service de comparaison de prix de Google est bien plus visible pour les consommateurs dans les rsultats de recherche de Google, alors que les services de comparaison de prix concurrents sont beaucoup moins visibles. 

Pour la Commission,  en accordant une position de premier plan uniquement  son service de comparaison de prix et en rtrogradant ses concurrents, Google a confr un avantage significatif  son service de comparaison de prix par rapport  ses rivaux. 

La dcision adopte aujourd'hui conclut que : 
Google occupe une position dominante sur les marchs de la recherche gnrale sur l'internet dans l'ensemble de l'Espace conomique europen (EEE), c'est--dire dans les 31 pays de l'EEE ;Google a abus de sa position dominante sur le march en confrant un avantage illgal  son propre service de comparaison de prix. La socit a accord une position de premier plan dans ses rsultats de recherche uniquement  son propre service de comparaison de prix, tout en rtrogradant les services de ses rivaux. Elle a touff la concurrence fonde sur les mrites sur les marchs de la comparaison de prix.
*Consquences de la dcision*

L'amende d'un montant de 2 424 495 000 d'euros, qui tient compte de la dure et de la gravit de l'infraction. L'amende a t calcule sur la base de la valeur des recettes que Google ralise grce  son service de comparaison de prix que Google a dploy dans 13 pays de l'EEE (notamment l'Allemagne et le Royaume-Uni en janvier 2008, la France en octobre 2010, l'Italie, les Pays-Bas et l'Espagne en mai 2011, la Rpublique tchque en fvrier 2013 et l'Autriche, la Belgique, le Danemark, la Norvge, la Pologne et la Sude en novembre 2013).

En vertu de la dcision de la Commission, Google doit mettre un terme  son comportement illgal dans un dlai de 90 jours  compter de la dcision et s'abstenir de toute mesure ayant un objet ou un effet identique ou quivalent. En particulier, la dcision enjoint Google de respecter le simple principe d'galit de traitement entre les services concurrents de comparaison de prix et son propre service:
Google doit appliquer aux services de comparaison de prix concurrents les mmes procds et les mmes mthodes de placement et d'affichage sur ses pages de rsultats de recherche qu' son propre service de comparaison de prix ;Si Google ne se conforme pas  la dcision de la Commission, la socit sera passible d'astreintes pour manquement pouvant aller jusqu' 5 % du chiffre d'affaires moyen ralis quotidiennement au niveau mondial par Alphabet, la socit mre de Google. La Commission devra alors constater ce manquement dans une dcision distincte, tout montant tant d avec effet rtroactif jusqu'au dbut du manquement.
Enfin, Google est aussi passible d'actions civiles en dommages et intrts qui peuvent tre introduites devant les juridictions des tats membres par toute personne ou entreprise affectes par son comportement anticoncurrentiel.

Source : Europa

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?

----------


## Shepard

Pourquoi attend-t-on de Google qu'il soit neutre ?

Delhaize vend des produits de la marque Delhaize, qu'il met en avant par rapport  sa sous-marque 365. Delhaize est la seule grande surface dans mon patelin. Puis-je porter plainte contre Delhaize parce qu'il abuse de sa position dominante ?

Google n'est pas une association sans but lucratif ... Si Google commence  faire de la merde, les gens basculeront sur un autre moteur de recherche. Il n'y a pas grand chose qui pardonne moins qu'une mauvaise image sur internet.

Par ailleurs, pourquoi la commission Europenne a-t-elle le droit d'infliger une amende  Google ?

Vous l'aurez remarqu, je n'y connais strictement rien en "politique Internet" ^^ Merci d'avance  ceux qui me feront un rappel rapide des bases :-)

Edit : Dsol je n'avais pas vu la discussion avant ce dernier article, je m'en vais la lire de ce roulement de molette :-)

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Delhaize vend des produits de la marque Delhaize, qu'il met en avant par rapport  sa sous-marque 365.


Si c'est sa sous-marque, ce n'est pas la marque d'un concurrent. Si c'est une marque de concurrent et non une sous-marque de Delhaize :



> Delhaize est la seule grande surface dans mon patelin. Puis-je porter plainte contre Delhaize parce qu'il abuse de sa position dominante ?


Oui si :
- la position dominante est caractrise (j'ai rien trouv, donc j'imagine que c'est au juge  trancher).
- l'abus est caractris (L420-2 du code de commerce)
- tu souffres de ce mauvais traitement. Si tu es ledit concurrent, tu peux porter plainte, mais je ne sais pas si en tant que client a passerait. De souvenir, nul ne peut porter plainte pour autrui  moins d'tre un reprsentant lgal.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Condamn  une amende de 2,4 milliards deuros, Google exprime son dsaccord avec la dcision de la Commission europenne*
*et envisage de faire appel*

Accus davoir favoris son service de comparaison de prix (Google Shopping) dans ses rsultats de recherche, Google vient dtre lourdement sanctionn par le rgulateur europen de la concurrence. La Commission a inflig une amende de 2,4 milliards deuros au gant de la recherche en ligne, soit plus du double de lamende de 1,06 milliard prononce pour Intel.

Dans le communiqu de presse quelle a publi aujourdhui, la Commission europenne explique que Google donne une place privilgie  Google Shopping, en le plaant en haut dans ses rsultats de recherche. Pendant ce temps, les services de comparaison de prix des concurrents sont affichs beaucoup plus bas, l o les consommateurs ne les voient pas.


En prononant sa dcision, la Commission donne un dlai de 90 jours  Google pour mettre fin aux pratiques dnonces. Il sagira donc, entre autres, de traiter les services de comparaison de prix concurrents sur un pied dgalit avec Google Shopping. Autrement dit, Google doit appliquer les mmes procds et les mmes mthodes de placement et d'affichage sur ses pages de rsultats.

Rfutant depuis le dbut les accusations de la Commission europenne, Google est logiquement en dsaccord avec la sanction prononce par le rgulateur europen. Dans un billet, Kent Walker, Senior Vice-Prsident et avocat gnral de Google explique que le rle de la firme est de connecter ses utilisateurs avec des milliers d'annonceurs, quelle que soit leur taille, et dune manire qui soit utile pour les deux groupes. Il estime donc que  la dcision de la Commission europenne sur les achats en ligne sous-estime la valeur de ces types de connexions rapides et faciles. 

Google dit galement tre guid par ses utilisateurs et non par un dsir dcraser la concurrence.  Bien que certains sites de comparaison prfrent naturellement que Google les mette plus en vidence, nos donnes montrent que les gens prfrent habituellement des liens qui les mnent directement aux produits qu'ils souhaitent, et non  des sites Web o ils doivent rpter leurs recherches , ajoute Kent Walker.  travers son service, Google dit encore permettre  des milliers de marchands europens de concurrencer de grandes entreprises comme Amazon et eBay. Kent Walker ne manque pas non plus de rappeler quAmazon reste le port descale pour la recherche de produits en ligne. Pour soutenir sa dclaration, il cite un article de Bloomberg qui indique que plus de 50 % des acheteurs se tournent dabord vers Amazon lorsquils veulent rechercher des produits en ligne.

Pour revenir  ses mthodes daffichage des sites de comparaison de prix, Kent Walker affirme que si vous utilisez Google pour rechercher des produits, ils essaient simplement de vous donner ce que vous recherchez.  Nous ne faisons pas cela en nous favorisant nous-mmes, ou un site ou un vendeur particulier  c'est le rsultat d'un travail acharn et d'une innovation constante, en fonction des commentaires des utilisateurs , a-t-il prcis.  Compte tenu de cette vidence, nous sommes respectueusement en dsaccord avec les conclusions annonces aujourd'hui , dit-il. Google examine donc la dcision de la Commission en dtail et dit envisager de faire un appel.

Source : Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments de Google ?

----------


## NSKis

Mouais! Loin de moi l'ide que Google est une oie blanche.

Mais l, franchement les arguments de l'UE laissent songeur. En gros, l'UE condamne Google d'avoir trop de succs.

Cela donne surtout l'impression que l'UE veut faire les poches du riche qui passe, histoire de compenser le fait que Google "optimise" ses dpenses en impts.

Il aurait t plus logique de faire payer des impts  Google en supprimant les paradis fiscaux prsents au sein mme des 28 membres de l'UE (Luxembourg, Autriche, Irlande, iles anglo-normandes). Ce n'est pas pour rien que lorsque l'Etat franais achte des licences "Nanosoft"  coup de centaines de millions d'euro, le contrat est sign avec "Nanosoft-Irlande" et pas "Nanosoft-France"!!!

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je pense qu'au contraire l'argument est on ne peut plus clair : Google dispose d'une position dominante vis  vis des outils de recherche de sites Web. Pas au niveau de la vente de produits, qui est la branche de Google Shopping, mais de la recherche de sites Web. De l, Google utilise cette position dominante dans la recherche de sites Web pour favoriser ses outils d'une autre branche, celle de la vente. C'est l que se trouve l'abus : en tant que position dominante, il se doit (lgalement parlant) de faire preuve de plus de neutralit, et non exploiter sa position dominante pour mettre en avant ses propres outils qui auraient moins de succs. Dit autrement, il profite de sa position dominante en recherche de sites Web pour fausser l'impression de concurrence (i.e. influencer) dans la vente de produits en ligne.

D'ailleurs, comme il le dit, si les utilisateurs favorisent Amazon pour faire leurs achats, pourquoi ce n'est pas Amazon qui sort en premier sur Google ? Google utilise tout d'abord la confusion en parlant de position dominante dans la vente, o il dit que c'est Amazon le n1, alors qu'on parle de position dominante en recherche Web. Ensuite, il se contredit en disant que Amazon est le n1 et en disant que Google met en avant ce que veulent les utilisateurs. Voil comment je prends sa rponse : soit ils n'ont pas compris le principe d'abus de position dominante (ce dont je doute  100% vu leurs moyens lgaux colossaux), soit ils essaient de jouer sur la confusion pour promouvoir leur propre faon de voir la chose (qui est forcment dans leur sens, videmment).

----------


## BenoitM

> Delhaize vend des produits de la marque Delhaize, qu'il met en avant par rapport  sa sous-marque 365. Delhaize est la seule grande surface dans mon patelin. Puis-je porter plainte contre Delhaize parce qu'il abuse de sa position dominante ?


Faut arrter d'habiter dans des patelins qui cotent des fortunes  la collectivit :p

----------


## kantin34

Biensur que Google  abuse de sa position comme Microsoft ,Orange et etc  et oui  la commission euro se bouge pour calmer leur frenesie a vouloir tout avoir . ::zoubi::

----------


## NSKis

> Je pense qu'au contraire l'argument est on ne peut plus clair : Google dispose d'une position dominante vis  vis des outils de recherche de sites Web.


Jamais entendu parler des rgles qui rgissent notre monde capitaliste? Est-ce  Google de payer une amende parce que ses concurrents sont trop nuls?

Alors on s'arrte o? On fait payer une amende  l'entreprise BTP qui a russi  se dmarquer de ses concurrents et rafle tout les marchs publics? On fait payer les hyper-marchs qui font crever les boulangeries artisanales en vendant du pain industriel en provenance de Pologne et de Roumanie?

Oui Google doit payer... Pas des amendes mais des impts sur ses bnfices!!!

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Jamais entendu parler des rgles qui rgissent notre monde capitaliste? Est-ce  Google de payer une amende parce que ses concurrents sont trop nuls?


Si tu veux vivre en capitaliste, va vivre aux USA. La France n'est pas 100% capitaliste, et je trouve que c'est tant mieux. Mme si perso je trouve que c'est encore trop de capitalisme.

----------


## BenoitM

Euh ca va pas l'aid mme au USA il y a des rgles antitrust

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Mais j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont moins stricte que par chez nous.

----------


## NSKis

> Si tu veux vivre en capitaliste, va vivre aux USA. La France n'est pas 100% capitaliste, et je trouve que c'est tant mieux. Mme si perso je trouve que c'est encore trop de capitalisme.


Dernire nouvelle! La France n'est pas capitaliste? C'est quoi alors... du communisme?

Dfinition du capitalisme:
Le capitalisme est un systme conomique fond sur le march libre, la concurrence, la recherche du profit et la proprit prive des moyens de production.

On connait pas la proprit priv en France? La concurrence et le march libre n'existent pas? Les entreprises ne cherchent pas le profit?

Mais tu as raison, la France n'est pas 100% capitaliste, en tout cas pas dans la tte de certains citoyens... Eux, ils prfrent l'Etat Providence: "On veut du pogon! On s'en tape royalement de connatre sa provenance" (Un ne dans les caves de Bercy qui jecte des ppites d'or peut-tre  ::lol:: ). Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'Etat franais prsente chaque anne un budget dficitaire depuis plus de 30 ans!

----------


## UndeadangerousK

Si google ne paye pas, blahblah..

De toute faon, google controle 70% des smartphones et tablettes, quelque chose d'quivalent sur les moteurs de recherche, mail, etc.. Donc mme s'ils ne payent pas, aujourd'hui, ils sont intouchable. Mme si on mettait les dirigeants en prison, google fonctionnerait de manire autonome parce qu'aujourd'hui, on ne peut plus s'en passer. Ils ont infects notre vie, donc on ne peut pas faire autrement.

Donc ils ne payeront jamais.

----------


## thony75012

Moi si je serai Google y'a bien longtemps j'aurai coup les ponts avec L'UE et hop en 1 journes un pacquet de socits FR coulerai dans l'instant comme des nullos improductif...

Hahaha qu'est ce que ca me ferai rire...
Et l on verai ces petit insoumis retourner dans les champs cultiver leur patate avec leur pestiside  oui oui oui hahaha

----------


## byrautor

Je lis : 
[Faut arrter d'habiter dans des patelins qui cotent des fortunes  la collectivit :p]
Cette remarque me contrarie vraiment. Sans tre altruiste on peut tout de mme penser  la France qui se dsertifie. 
Vivez dans vos termitires et ne venez pas profiter de nos espaces (qui vous cotent) trop cher.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## byrautor

> Moi si je serai Google y'a bien longtemps j'aurai coup les ponts avec L'UE et hop en 1 journes un pacquet de socits FR coulerai dans l'instant comme des nullos improductif...
> 
> Hahaha qu'est ce que ca me ferai rire...
> Et l on verai ces petit insoumis retourner dans les champs cultiver leur patate avec leur pestiside  oui oui oui hahaha


Tout  fait d'accord. 
C'est mme Google qui pourrait prsenter une facture, tout au moins pour moi qui l'utilise tous les jours.
 ::ptdr::

----------


## munstef

Personnellement, j'utilise Google, pour les recherches, pour images et vidos.
Je n'utilise pas Google shopping pour mes achat. C'est au consommateur qui a le dernier pouvoir, l'achat en question.
Google qui mettent ses produits en avant, pour moi c'est logique. Si le consommateur se trouve dans l'incapacit d'utiliser,
d'autre moteur de recherche, ce n'est pas de leur faute. Ah ! , il y a 2,4 Mds en jeu, ah bah oui, il faut que Google paie !

----------


## Ryu2000

> 


Moi de ce que j'ai compris c'est que Google met en avant ce qui lui rapporte.

C'est comme un comparateur de prix qui mettrait son magasin systmatiquement en avant.
Du coup c'est normal que ce soit illgal.

C'est comme si t'embauchais une personne pour trouver un fournisseur et qu'au final il faisait passer les achats de l'entreprise par la boutique de son cousin...

Par contre bonne chance pour battre la dfense juridique d'une multinationale comme Google...

----------


## Namica

> Moi si je serai Google y'a bien longtemps j'aurai coup les ponts avec L'UE et hop en 1 journes un pacquet de socits FR coulerai dans l'instant comme des nullos improductif...
> 
> Hahaha qu'est ce que ca me ferai rire...
> Et l on verai ces petit insoumis retourner dans les champs cultiver leur patate avec leur pestiside  oui oui oui hahaha


Moi, il y a bien longtemps que j'ai coup les ponts avec Google & consorts pour leur aspect "_c'est toi le produit_" et leurs tracking's en tout genre.
Rsultats :
je ne suis plus bombard de pub de marketeux idiots ;j'obtiens plus de rsultats de recherches ouverts et non centrs sur ce que les marketeux croient tre mes centres d'intrts ;ma vie prive est _un peu_ mieux respecte.
Hlas, il y a toujours des trolls qui ne voient pas (ou refusent de voir) les enjeux.

----------


## Namica

> ...C'est au consommateur qui a le dernier pouvoir, l'achat en question.
> Google qui mettent ses produits en avant, pour moi c'est logique. Si le consommateur se trouve dans l'incapacit d'utiliser,
> d'autre moteur de recherche, ce n'est pas de leur faute....


C'est bien pour cela qu'il s'agit d'un abus de position dominante. Cette logique est illgale. Donc AMENDE.




> Personnellement, j'utilise Google, pour les recherches, pour images et vidos.
> Je n'utilise pas Google shopping pour mes achat.


Pourquoi ce distinguo ? Google utilise aussi ton profil (prfrences, habitudes, ...) labor  partir de diffrentes techniques de tracking pour te prsenter des rsultats qu'il suppose censs te plaire.
En consquence, utiliser le moteur de recherche de Google enferme l'utilisateur dans sa sphre de prfrences/opinions/idologies et le prive d'une ouverture vers d'autres aspects.
A la limite, j'admets le moteur Google pour des recherches sur des problmes purement techniques(*), mais je fais toujours au moins une autre recherche avec un autre moteur et j'y ai le plus souvent trouv un intrt.

En outre, n'oublions pas que Google vend les profils d'utilisateur (soit-disant anonymiss) (non ?) aux annonceurs.

Scnario :  ta voisine d'un certain ge et qui n'a pas Internet ni de PC, s'inquitant pour son mari, vient de demander de faire une petite recherche sur l'Alzheimer/le cancer de la prostate/...
Comme tu es gentil tu lui fais quelques recherches, tout en lui conseillant de consulter quand mme son mdecin de famille.
--> Hop, c'est dans tes centres d'intrts

Ta femme te dis : _On ne souscrirait pas une assurance vie/assurance soins de sant/... ?_
Si tu vis aux US, t'es foutu. Ton profil est  risque ne te permettra pas d'obtenir un tarif normal.

C'est  ce point qu'un spcialiste US en analyse BIG DATA affirme: quand je veux acheter du fast food, je me dplace et je paye en cash pour viter que ces aspects de ma vie prive soient profils et revendus  des tiers.

(*) recherche sur des problmes techniques, heu ne faites pas une recherche GOOGLE sur la fabrication de TATP, hein. Ce n'est vraiment pas conseill, surtout si en plus vous avez un compte Facebook. Car,  quelle distance (ami d'un ami d'un ami...) tes vous d'un terroriste ?

----------


## Namica

> ...C'est comme si t'embauchais une personne pour trouver un fournisseur et qu'au final il faisait passer les achats de l'entreprise par la boutique de son cousin...


Ben oui, c'est a l'abus de position dominante.




> ...Par contre bonne chance pour battre la dfense juridique d'une multinationale comme Google...


Lis la source de l'article, c'est du solide de chez solide et Google va se dbattre comme un diable dans un bocal. Il obtiendra peut-tre une rduction, mais il sera condamn, j'en fais le pari.
Google ne peut plus prtendre que le consommateur  un rel choix vu sa position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche. Et il est dmontr que la mise en vidence de SON moteur de comparaison a entrain le dclin des concurrents et donc un prjudice pour les consommateurs.

----------


## Namica

> Jamais entendu parler des rgles qui rgissent notre monde capitaliste? Est-ce  Google de payer une amende parce que ses concurrents sont trop nuls?
> 
> Alors on s'arrte o? On fait payer une amende  l'entreprise BTP qui a russi  se dmarquer de ses concurrents et rafle tout les marchs publics? On fait payer les hyper-marchs qui font crever les boulangeries artisanales en vendant du pain industriel en provenance de Pologne et de Roumanie?
> 
> Oui Google doit payer... Pas des amendes mais des impts sur ses bnfices!!!


Oui et non.
Des amendes ET des impts.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Comment pourraient voluer les services de recherche de Google*
*Aprs les sanctions de la Commission europenne ?*

La Commission europenne a lourdement sanctionn lentreprise technologique amricaine Google pour abus de position dominante en lui imposant une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros. Elle reproche  Google qui dtient plus de 80 % des parts du march de la recherche en ligne dans la plupart des pays europens, davoir systmatiquement favoris son comparateur de prix  Google Shopping  au dtriment de ses concurrents.

La procdure judiciaire contre Google a dmarr en 2010, aprs que certains de ses concurrents mcontents comme Microsoft, Kelkoo, Foundem ou TripAdvisor ont port plainte devant les instances judiciaires de Bruxelles. La firme de Mountain View dispose de 90 jours pour arrter ses pratiques discriminatoires alors que les entreprises qui estiment avoir subi un prjudice dans cette affaire ont le droit de saisir la justice de leur pays respectif afin dobtenir des rparations.

La Commission a dj prvenu quelle mnerait dautres enqutes dans dautres domaines sur lesquels les services en ligne de Google sont impliqus (Images, publicit en ligne, Maps, Voyages, etc.). Google devra galement faire face  des accusations dabus de position dominante en rapport avec sa plateforme publicitaire AdSense et son systme dexploitation Android.

Les analystes et les concurrents de Google ont demand une surveillance indpendante pour contrler les services numriques de Google en Europe, ce qui par la mme occasion pourrait inclure la surveillance des algorithmes de recherche du moteur de recherche de lentreprise. Sachant que ces algorithmes constituent lune des parties les plus importantes de la proprit intellectuelle de Google, il y a de fortes chances que la firme de Mountain View sy oppose de manire catgorique.

Pour linstant, toute lattention semble se porter sur lannonce des sanctions de la Commission et le montant de lamende, alors que la situation va probablement voluer. Les prochaines actions ou les changements que Google va entreprendre pour se conformer  la dcision de lUE ou la rejeter seront dterminants pour la suite des vnements. Si la dcision de la Commission de lUE devait tre confirme en appel ou si Google se rsignait  obtemprer sans se battre, cela obligerait probablement la socit  redfinir sa stratgie dans lun de ses marchs les plus lucratifs et la faon dont elle prsente ses rsultats de recherche sur son moteur de recherche  lchelle globale.

Google a quand mme des options. La socit peut faire appel pour contester cette dcision afin damoindrir ou dannuler les sanctions. Dans ce cas, il faudrait s'attendre  une longue bataille juridique qui s'talerait sur plusieurs annes, car Google et ses rivaux se battent pour dfinir comment les services de recherche sur Internet devront fonctionner en Europe et ailleurs. La firme peut galement dcider de supprimer certains des services spcialiss litigieux de son moteur de recherche en Europe, ou bien les remettre dans ltat de fonctionnement quils avaient avant que lenqute de lUnion europenne nait commenc il y a presque dix ans de cela.

*Source* : The New York Times, The Washington Post 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Condamn  une amende de 2,4 milliards d'euros, Google exprime son dsaccord avec la dcision de la Commission europenne et envisage de faire appel
 ::fleche::  Apple estime que la Commission europenne a commis des erreurs fondamentales et refuse de payer les 13 milliards d'euros demands par la commission

----------


## agripp

Bon c'est entendu ce sont tous des gens qui veulent tout y compris la place de Matre du Monde ! Et alors, il en faut !
Quant  leurs abus de "position dominante" cela me parat tre un parti-pris.
Rcemment aprs avoir lu un article, j'ai test plusieurs moteurs de recherche : ce sont des alternatives  Google, tout comme l'picier du coin de la rue est une alternative  l'hyper-march. 
Par ailleurs des "monstres comme Google" offrent dune kyrielle de services gratuits, bien videmment c'est pour conforter leur position dominante ! Seulement ils ont le mrite d'tre l et efficace... Quant  Google shopping je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que sa "position dominante dans la page" empchait de comparer les prix... Par ailleurs  prix gal, ou mme un peu infrieur pour un objet un peu complexe et coteux, sur lequel on peut faire une erreur de choix, je m'adresse toujours  un commerant qui pratique le "retour gratuit"... C'est d'ailleurs un des services qui contribue  la position dominante d'Amazon...
C'est la mme "bonne foi" que celle des libraires qui reprochaient  Amazon ses livraisons gratuites alors qu'on ne paye pas de port, quand on commande un livre chez-eux... La seule diffrence c'tait que chez Amazon, a prend 48 h et chez eux trois semaines... quand a arrive...
J'ai bien l'impression que ces entreprises sont accuses d'abus uniquement parce qu'elles dominent un march.

----------


## hotcryx

Celui qui abuse de position dominante c'est la commission europenne.
Ils ont toujours raison quoi qu'ils disent et vas y file ta caisse...

Les moyens sont diffrents mais le rsultat est le mme qu'avec le crime organis.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

C'est le principe d'un gouvernement : c'est lui qui gouverne. Aprs, chacun a son avis quant  ce qui est acceptable ou pas de la part de la commission europenne.

----------


## Ryu2000

Essayer de faire payer une multinationale c'est toujours sympa.
Puisqu'elles font de l'optimisation fiscale pour viter l'impt, arriver  les faire payer a fait toujours plaisir.
Elles gagnent des milliards en enfreignant les rgles, si elles peuvent tre condamner pour payer une broutille de temps en temps c'est cool. (on va pas non plus tre triste pour Google, une socit qui possde toutes nos informations personnelles et qui les revend surement)

Mais bon ne nous emballons pas, Google n'a pas encore t condamn  payer il me semble.

----------


## hotcryx

On ne devrait pas se rjouir de ponctionner de la sorte.
Il faut bien se dire que si la commission europenne peut braquer une multinationale, nous pouvons tre les suivants.
Haaa, a rigole moins l!

----------


## hotcryx

> C'est le principe d'un gouvernement : c'est lui qui gouverne.


T'as tout dit!

----------


## Invit

> On ne devrait pas se rjouir de ponctionner de la sorte.
> Il faut bien se dire que si la commission europenne peut braquer une multinationale, nous pouvons tre les suivants.
> Haaa, a rigole moins l!


Dura lex, sed lex. Effectivement toute personne qui ne respecte pas la loi risque l'amande. Merci du rappel !  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne devrait pas se rjouir de ponctionner de la sorte.


L'entreprise Google n'a pas respect les rgles c'est normal qu'elle paie.
Quand tu te fais prendre en train de faire une infraction tu paies aussi...

Aprs peut tre que la dfense de Google arrivera  convaincre que l'entreprise a respect les lois.
Mais apparemment ce qu'elle a fait est illgal.




> nous pouvons tre les suivants.


Chaque jour l'UE nous #$@&.

----------


## hotcryx

> L'entreprise Google n'a pas respect les rgles c'est normal qu'elle paie.
> Quand tu te fais prendre en train de faire une infraction tu paies aussi...
> 
> Aprs peut tre que la dfense de Google arrivera  convaincre que l'entreprise a respect les lois.
> Mais apparemment ce qu'elle a fait est illgal.
> 
> 
> Chaque jour l'UE nous #$@&.


non certains sont intouchables, certains passent par les mailles du filet.
Luxleaks, panamapapers, des boites ferment et pas d'autres...

Oui ils nous volent exploitent mais bientt ils nous ponctionneront.
Regarde tous les comptes en banque  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> non certains sont intouchables, certains passent par les mailles du filet.
> Luxleaks, panamapapers, des boites ferment et pas d'autres...


La quasi intgralit de ce qui ce passait au Panama tait lgal.
Oui je sais les lois sont mal foutu...

Par contre l Google a enfreint une loi !
Donc ce n'est pas comparable.

Mais par contre des fois il y a des trucs comparable et dgueulasse.
Bordeaux : 15 jours de prison ferme pour avoir vol un peu de nourriture
Alors que de l'autre ct t'as des lus qui volent des millions et qui ne font pas un jour de prison.

Donc c'est inquitable.

J'aime pas cette article parce que a parle du PS et pas de l'UMP, alors que les deux devraient toujours tre ensemble :
Les 46 CONDAMNS toujours EN POSTE au Gouvernement ou au Parti Socialiste. Et a donne des leons

----------


## fredodefrance

On est dans une conomie ou l'on doit dgommer le concurrent pour survivre.
La position de Google est dominante sur le search.
Et Google est une entreprise prive.
Dans la socit de comptitivit, c'est celui qui  le plus d'argent et de moyens qui gagne.
L'Europe  voulu ce systme, l'Europe prone ce systme, elle l'a.
Il n'y a que 10 places sur la premire page et tout le monde voudrait y tre.
Oui mais tout le monde n'y est pas parce que a devient de plus en plus concurrentiel.
Et il faut aujourd'hui acheter de la visibilit.
C'est le cas pour Google shopping.
Et comme les gens payent pour tre visible sur Google shopping, c'est normal que Google l'affiche en premier.
Le systme est pourri, il faut faire avec.
Et il faut apprendre  manipuler les rsultats du search.
Une sanction financire contre Google?
Celui-ci pourrait se venger en infligeant une pnalit sur le rfrencement.
Je n'ose mme pas imaginer les dgts et le cauchemar pour des millions de ecommerants et autres.
Les marchs vont passer aux entreprises hors d'Europe.
On est dans du n'importe quoi.
La commission Europenne ferait mieux de trouver un accord plutt que de racketter.
La position de Google sur le search est incontournable et nous risquons de le payer cher.
Pour des petits entrepreneurs Google est la survie.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Une sanction financire contre Google?
> Celui-ci pourrait se venger en infligeant une pnalit sur le rfrencement.
> Je n'ose mme pas imaginer les dgts et le cauchemar pour des millions de ecommerants et autres.


Ce qui serait d'autant plus illgal, car l on tomberait dans quelque chose proche de l'extorsion. La loi est l pour viter celle du plus fort, et non pour la renforcer. Si on veut la loi du plus fort, on n'a pas besoin de loi.

----------


## weed

> On est dans une conomie ou l'on doit dgommer le concurrent pour survivre.
> La position de Google est dominante sur le search.
> Et Google est une entreprise prive.
> Dans la socit de comptitivit, c'est celui qui  le plus d'argent et de moyens qui gagne.
> L'Europe  voulu ce systme, l'Europe prone ce systme, elle l'a.


L'europe cherche une conomie libral et non pas ultra libral. 
Cela signifie qu'il y a une certaine galit des chances et que l'on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi. 





> Il n'y a que 10 places sur la premire page et tout le monde voudrait y tre.
> Oui mais tout le monde n'y est pas parce que a devient de plus en plus concurrentiel.
> Et il faut aujourd'hui acheter de la visibilit.
> C'est le cas pour Google shopping.
> Et comme les gens payent pour tre visible sur Google shopping, c'est normal que Google l'affiche en premier.


La question est : 
Comment sais tu que les gens payent plus sur Google Shopping que les autres sites concurrents du mme genre ? 





> Le systme est pourri, il faut faire avec.
> Et il faut apprendre  manipuler les rsultats du search.


La plainte est que chez les uns les moyens ne sont pas les mmes pour manipuler les rsultats.  

La plainte c'est que :
- chez un : il y a juste  passer un coup de fil au responsable du dpartement de Google Search et de lui demander : tu pourrais faire en sorte que mon service Google Shopping soit dans la premire page. Le gars rpond pas de problme, je vais essayer de te faire cela. C'est pour donner l'ide
- chez les autres, ils n'ont pas accs  ce type de service et que quelques soit les efforts qu'ils font, ils sont tout le temps en 2me page. 

Aprs c'est un cercle vicieux, les utilisateurs vont cliquer plus facilement sur Shopping parce qu'il a t mis en avant artificiellement alors que les autres n'ont pas pu en bnficier. Et donc lalgorithme met en tte Google Shopping 


Pour les concurrents qui ont port de plainte, il n'y a pas eu donc une galit des chances au niveau de la visibilit





> Une sanction financire contre Google?
> Celui-ci pourrait se venger en infligeant une pnalit sur le rfrencement.
> Je n'ose mme pas imaginer les dgts et le cauchemar pour des millions de ecommerants et autres.
> Les marchs vont passer aux entreprises hors d'Europe.


Tu veux dire que Google pourrait donc faire n'importe quoi et que l'on sera toujours oblig de dire Amen ? 
Srieusement ? 
Dans ce cas, c'est cool pour eux non ? 
Heurement que cela ne se passe comme cela 





> On est dans du n'importe quoi.
> La commission Europenne ferait mieux de trouver un accord plutt que de racketter.
> La position de Google sur le search est incontournable et nous risquons de le payer cher.
> Pour des petits entrepreneurs Google est la survie.


SI on prends cher, cela signifie que Google est dessus de tout et peut dicter sa loi n'est ce pas ? 
N'est ce pas dangereux ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Antitrust : Google compte se conformer aux exigences de l'UE pour le cas Shopping*
*et a communiqu son plan  la Commission europenne*




> *Mise  jour le 11/09/2017 :* Google dpose un recours pour annuler lamende record de 2,4 milliards
> 
> Il y a deux semaines, Google a fait une proposition  la Commission de l'UE pour mettre fin aux pratiques anticoncurrentielles dnonces dans le cas de l'affaire Google Shopping. Cela ne signifie pas pour autant que le gant de la recherche en ligne a dcid de se plier  l'amende record de 2,4 milliards d'euros qui lui a t inflige par le rgulateur europen de la concurrence.
> 
> Google vient en effet de faire appel pour contester cette amende deux mois aprs que la sanction est tombe. D'aprs Reuters, le Tribunal gnral de l'UE devrait prendre plusieurs annes pour se prononcer sur le cas. Une porte-parole du tribunal dclare toutefois que Google n'a pas demand un ordre provisoire pour suspendre la dcision de l'Union europenne. Cela signifie que l'entreprise devra payer, mais pourra se faire rembourser si l'amende est revue  la baisse ou annule. Google pourrait aussi offrir une garantie bancaire  la Commission, en mettant l'argent sur un compte bloqu dans une banque, jusqu' ce que la dcision finale tombe. Pour sa part, le rgulateur europen de la concurrence dit tre prt  dfendre sa dcision devant le tribunal.



*28/08/2017 :* Accus davoir favoris son service de comparaison de prix (Google Shopping) dans ses rsultats de recherche, Google a t lourdement sanctionn fin juin par le rgulateur europen de la concurrence. La Commission a inflig une amende de 2,4 milliards deuros au gant de la recherche en ligne, soit plus du double de lamende record de 1,06 milliard prononce pour Intel.

Dans un communiqu de presse publi aprs sa dcision, la Commission europenne a expliqu que Google donne une place privilgie  Google Shopping, en le plaant en haut dans ses rsultats de recherche. Pendant ce temps, les services de comparaison de prix des concurrents sont affichs beaucoup plus bas, l o les consommateurs ne les voient pas.


En prononant sa dcision, la Commission avait aussi donn un dlai de 60 jours  Google pour lui dire comment lentreprise comptait mettre fin aux pratiques dnonces et 30 jours supplmentaires (soit 90 jours au total) pour mettre fin  ces pratiques. Les 60 jours expiraient ce mardi et daprs le quotidien Bloomberg, Google va se conformer aux exigences de la Commission europenne ; ce qui sera lune des rares fois o le gant de l'Internet a accept de sincliner sous la pression des rgulateurs europens pour viter d'autres amendes.

Un porte-parole de lentreprise a en effet dclar que Google va, ce mardi, communiquer  la Commission europenne son plan pour cesser les discriminations contre les comparateurs de prix concurrents dans ses rsultats de recherche. Il na toutefois pas donn de dtails sur ce que compte faire le gant de la recherche en ligne. En ce qui les concerne, les comparateurs de prix concurrents demandaient que leurs services soient traits sur un pied dgalit avec Google Shopping. Autrement dit, Google devrait appliquer les mmes procds et mthodes de placement et d'affichage sur ses pages de rsultats.

Dans une dclaration par email faite ce mardi, la Commission europenne estime, quant  elle, que  l'obligation de se conformer est entirement la responsabilit de Google , sans prciser ce que l'entreprise doit faire pour en plus favoriser son service au dtriment de ceux des concurrents.

Quoi que Google ait dcid de faire, ces changements doivent tre mis en place d'ici le 28 septembre. Sinon, le gant de la recherche en ligne s'expose  d'autres amendes. Si ce dlai est pass sans que les mesures annonces aient t mises en place, Google va se voir infliger  une amende de 5 % du revenu quotidien dAlphabet pour chaque jour supplmentaire jusqu' ce que l'entreprise mette fin aux pratiques dnonces. Ce sera environ 12 millions de dollars par jour, sur la base du chiffre daffaires de 90,3 milliards de dollars ralis par Alphabet en 2016.

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Bigb

On attend donc le 28 septembre pour voir la rponse de Google, et on attend ensuite que la commission fasse les mmes procdures pour Google Business, Flights ...

----------


## Florian_PB

En soit c'est totalement logique que Google mette en tte de liste son propre service pour les comparateurs de prix, Leclerc fait bien de la pub pour QuiEstLeMoinscher.com qui est son service de comparaison de prix donc pourquoi Google ne ferait pas de mme ?

----------


## Invit

> En soit c'est totalement logique que Google mette en tte de liste son propre service pour les comparateurs de prix, Leclerc fait bien de la pub pour QuiEstLeMoinscher.com qui est son service de comparaison de prix donc pourquoi Google ne ferait pas de mme ?


Pour la comparaison, c'est comme si Leclerc tait propritaire d'une grande ville et faisait de la pub pour QuiEstLeMoinscher.com dans tous les emplacements intressants, relguant les pubs pour les autres comparateurs dans les rues moins frquentes.

----------


## Florian_PB

> Pour la comparaison, c'est comme si Leclerc tait propritaire d'une grande ville et faisait de la pub pour QuiEstLeMoinscher.com dans tous les emplacements intressants, relguant les pubs pour les autres comparateurs dans les rues moins frquentes.


Oui mais ce que je veux dire c'est que je considre normal que Google mette en avant ce service plutt que celui d'un concurrent derrire, mme si je ne nie pas qu'ils abusent de leur position.

----------


## Invit

> Oui mais ce que je veux dire c'est que je considre normal que Google mette en avant ce service plutt que celui d'un concurrent derrire, mme si je ne nie pas qu'ils abusent de leur position.


C'est le but des lois antitrust, l'abus de position est tentante, mais a tue la concurrence, donc on interdit. Je te laisse imaginer ce qui ce passerait pour les autres oprateurs tlphoniques si Buygues tait autoris  mettre en avant les pubs pour son oprateur sur toutes ses chanes. (Et le tarif de nos abonnements tlphoniques une fois toute concurrence vince.) Google connat bien ces lois, faut pas croire  ::):

----------


## weed

> Oui mais ce que je veux dire c'est que je considre normal que Google mette en avant ce service plutt que celui d'un concurrent derrire, mme si je ne nie pas qu'ils abusent de leur position.


Il faut dans ce cas que tu mettes pas dans la position du client qui consomme le service mais du concurrent ! 
Ta comparaison avec Le Clerc n'a rien  voir. A ce que je sache, Leclerc ne dtient pas 95% des grandes surfaces en France, en Europe et voir dans le monde. 

Google Search dtient cette part de marche. Il peut donc grace a sa branche Google Search influenc d'autres marchs, comme celui des comparateurs, rien qu'en claquant des doigts. 

Encore une fois, mets toi  la place d'une entreprise concurrente. Tu fais ton comparateurs. Tu as mis pas , mal d'argent sur ton projet pour qu'il soit bien plus performant, ergonome, ... que le Google Shopping. Malgr toute ton nergie, ton comparateur de prix est toujours sur la 2me, voir 3me.  Malheureusement pour toi, Google Shopping est par contre toujours sur la premire page. Je pense que tu es courant que le plus important pour proposer un service, ce n'est pas d'tre bon techniquement mais d'etre visible du grand public. 

Et comment compte communiquer auprs du grand public si tu es toujours sur la 3me page ? 
Tu vas dpenser des sommes folles en affiches sur des lieux  fort passage comme le CNIT, la place de la concorde, ... Samsung placarde  ces endroits. Je ne sais pas si tu aura les moyens quand tu lancera ton service de comparateur de prix. Je ne suis donc pas sur que tu puisses te passer des services de Google Search comme vecteur de communication. 

*Honntement dans ce cas, si selon ton propros, Google Search est dans son droit de mettre en avant son service de comparateur de service quel que soit ses performances, quelles stratgies vas tu adopter pour que ton service soient utiliser en priorit plutot que celui de Google ?*

Bref Google est condamn pour abuser de sa position dominante sur un march pour s'imposer sur un autre. Nous sommes dans un pays libral et non pas ultra libral, ce qui est totalement diffrent. Des rgles du march sont en place pour que chaque entreprise d'un march donn aient les mmes armes pour russir  prosprer. 

Avec Google, le march est truqu. Bonne chance  toi pour ton service de comparateur de prix  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Oui mais ce que je veux dire c'est que je considre normal que Google mette en avant ce service plutt que celui d'un concurrent derrire, mme si je ne nie pas qu'ils abusent de leur position.


C'est l tout le sujet : la question n'est pas de savoir si c'est "normal" (quel que soit le sens qu'on lui donne), mais de savoir si c'est un abus (au sens de la loi). videmment que profiter d'un avantage est normal, ce n'est juste pas la question.

----------


## super_navide

Une politique encore dbile de l'UE au lieux d'attaquer Google il n'ont cas investir comme pour airbus pour faire un gant de l'informatique et les tats et les entreprises de l'UE utiliser en priorit utiliser 
des produits venants de l'UE.
Non franchement on est nulle mais quand je vois developpez.com  ou d'autre site de forums franais je me dit c normal.

----------


## weed

> Une politique encore dbile de l'UE au lieux d'attaquer Google il n'ont cas investir comme pour airbus pour faire un gant de l'informatique et les tats et les entreprises de l'UE utiliser en priorit utiliser 
> des produits venants de l'UE.
> Non franchement on est nulle mais quand je vois developpez.com  ou d'autre site de forums franais je me dit c normal.


Avant de dire que c'est une politique dbile, il faut prendre plus de recul et comprendre POURQUOI l'UE l'accuse. 
Pour information, les USA ont galement accus Google. Peu importe de la nationnalit. 


*Il faut se demander le pourquoi l'UE l'accuse ?* Pourrais tu me donner la vrai raison de ton point de vue STP ?
Je pense que tu pars d'une mauvaise rflexion.

On accuse en gnral pas sans raison, il y a bien une raison :  la libre concurrence

1./ Si une *entreprise E* a monopole de prs de *95% de march* mondial sur un secteur d'activit A  
2./ SI cette entreprise dveloppe sur un autre secteur d'activit B mais en s'appuyant sur le secteur d'activit A
3./ Est ce qu'il y a une libre concurrence dans le secteur d'activit B ? 
4./ Est ce que les entreprises concurrents ont-elles les mmes chances de proprer ? Pourquoi n'aurait elle pas le droit d'avoir les mmes armes pour se dvelopper que l'entreprise E ? Les entreprises concurrentes abandonnent ? 


*En Europe, il y a une rgulation de la concurrence pour assurer une libre concurrence*. Si ce n'est pas le cas, l'entreprise est en infraction. Une entreprise ne peut pas tre au dessus des loins

Ce ,n'est pas le role de l'Europe de crer un moteur de recherche pour rquilibre les parts de marchs.

----------


## super_navide

Pourquoi pas un procs contre microsoft qui a le casi monopole des Systems d'exploitations.
Je suis d'accord sur le faite que google abuse , mais l'UE devrait au lieu de porter plainte faire en sorte de faire merger une solution alternative a google et pas qu'a google on peut parl aussi de
Facebook , Intel , Nvidia , AMD Microsoft Oracle etc ... que des groupe amricains , attention je fais pas de l'anti amricanisme primaire.
Je dis juste que la plupart des grands groupe informatique software et hardware sont amricain et l'europe de fait rien pour contrer ce monopole a part de port plainte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'ont cas investir comme pour airbus pour faire un gant de l'informatique


Ce n'est pas aussi simple... Pour crer un empire comme ceux de Google, Apple, Amazon, etc, il faut plus qu'un peu d'investissement, il faut beaucoup de chance, avoir les bonnes ides au bon moment et a prend des annes.
On est dj beaucoup trop endett, on ne peut pas investir de toute faon. (si on prend en compte la dette publique + la dette prive on doit tre  plus de 300% du PIB)




> les tats et les entreprises de l'UE utiliser en priorit utiliser des produits venants de l'UE.


L'UE est en train de mettre en place des traits de libre change entre le Japon et l'UE et entre le Canada et l'UE, donc c'est pas trop le projet...

Ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est arrter la spcialisation, chaque tat devrait tre le plus autonome possible.
On dpend trop des autres, si un pays se casse la gueule tout le monde suit.
C'est un peu nul de se servir de la Chine comme usine du monde par exemple.




> Je dis juste que la plupart des grands groupe informatique software et hardware sont amricain et l'europe de fait rien pour contrer ce monopole a part de port plainte.


Ce n'est pas  l'Europe de faire quelque chose, c'est  des petits jeunes de bricoler des trucs dans leur garage.

Bon sauf que si des franais crer une application intressante ils vont se faire racheter par les USA.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Antitrust : Google propose un systme d'enchres aux comparateurs de prix concurrents*
*pour se conformer  la demande de l'UE*

Accus davoir favoris son service de comparaison de prix (Google Shopping) dans ses rsultats de recherche, Google a t lourdement sanctionn fin juin par le rgulateur europen de la concurrence. La Commission a inflig une amende de 2,4 milliards deuros au gant de la recherche en ligne, soit plus du double de lamende record de 1,06 milliard prononce pour Intel.

En prononant sa dcision, la Commission avait donn un dlai de 60 jours  Google pour lui faire des propositions visant  mettre fin aux pratiques dnonces et 30 jours supplmentaires (soit 90 jours au total) pour mettre en uvre ces propositions. Au terme des 60 premiers jours, le gant de la recherche en ligne a annonc quil avait communiqu son plan au rgulateur europen de la concurrence, mais aucune information na t donne sur le contenu des propositions de Google.

Daprs le quotidien Reuters, citant quatre sources anonymes, Google a fait une proposition qui ressemble  un compromis qui a t rejet il y a trois ans. Les comparateurs de prix concurrents demandent que leurs services soient traits sur un pied dgalit avec Google Shopping. Mais pour se conformer aux exigences antitrust de lUE, Google propose dafficher les rsultats des comparateurs de prix de ses concurrents via un systme d'enchres.

Selon les sources, la proposition consiste  permettre aux concurrents de faire une offre  nimporte quel endroit du service de shopping du moteur de recherche ; une offre connue sous le nom de Product Listing Ads.

 Dans le cadre de la proposition prcdente visant  rgler lenqute ouverte par la Commission pour infraction aux rgles de la concurrence, Google proposait de rserver les deux premires places pour ses propres publicits , rapporte Reuters. Mais  la nouvelle proposition [] verrait galement Google fixer un prix plancher avec ses propres offres dduction faite des cots dexploitation. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, le compromis propos par Google ne rpond pas aux problmes soulevs par les autorits de la concurrence de lUE, ont indiqu les sources.  C'est pire que les engagements [pris par Google] , a dclar l'une dentre elles.

La Commission avait ordonn  Google d'accorder  la concurrence un traitement identique  celui rserv  son propre service. Et pour les comparateurs de prix concurrents, cela signifie que Google devrait appliquer les mmes procds et mthodes de placement et daffichage sur ses pages de rsultats. Reuters nindique toutefois pas si la Commission a rejet la proposition ou si elle continue de lexaminer avant de prendre une dcision, ou encore si elle attend que ces mesures soient appliques. Google a pour sa part jusquau 28 septembre pour mettre en uvre sa proposition.

Pendant ce temps, le gant de la recherche a dpos un recours pour annuler lamende de 2,4 milliards deuros inflige par lUE. Le Tribunal gnral de l'UE devrait prendre plusieurs annes pour se prononcer sur le cas. Une porte-parole du tribunal a dclar que Google n'a pas demand un ordre provisoire pour suspendre la dcision de l'Union europenne. Cela signifie que l'entreprise devra payer, mais pourra se faire rembourser si l'amende est revue  la baisse ou annule. Google pourrait aussi offrir une garantie bancaire  la Commission, en mettant l'argent sur un compte bloqu dans une banque, jusqu' ce que la dcision finale tombe. En ce qui le concerne, le rgulateur europen de la concurrence dit tre prt  dfendre sa dcision devant le tribunal.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Vous attendiez-vous  ce que Google propose quelque chose de plus favorable aux concurrents ?

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Google Shopping pourrait tre spar du moteur de recherche pour satisfaire l'UE*
*Mais ses concurrents napprcient gure les solutions proposes*

Afin de se conformer aux nouvelles directives de la Commission europenne visant  lutter contre les pratiques antitrust sur le march des technologies dInternet, il semble que  Google, la filiale dAlphabet, se soit dcide  remanier en partie le fonctionnement de sa plateforme de recherche en ligne. Daprs les informations fournies par le mdia Bloomberg, la firme de Mountain View envisagerait dsormais de sparer son service de shopping en ligne de son moteur de recherche en ligne afin de crer une nouvelle entit automne.


Pour ce faire, Google devrait mettre en place une division spcifique qui sera entirement ddie  la gestion des activits de comparaison des prix et de shopping en ligne. Cette division sera uniquement rserve au march europen. Au vu de l'historique de la socit technologique amricaine, ce sera tout sauf une surprise. En effet, la multinationale Alphabet a t cre  loccasion de la restructuration de Google, afin de recentrer les activits de lentreprise lies  Internet tout en permettant lexploration  avec un minimum de risques  dautres domaines via des filiales au sein dAlphabet. Cette initiative a permis de regrouper plusieurs marques indpendantes capables de fonctionner et de se grer de manire autonome. Lentreprise Google en elle-mme compte dj plusieurs divisions comme YouTube, sa division Hardware, Android ou encore sa division ddie au Cloud Computing Business qui oprent indpendamment les unes des autres. Google pourrait se servir de la mme recette pour mettre en place sa division europenne ddie  la comparaison de prix et au shopping en ligne qui fonctionnera avec ses fonds propres.

Il faut rappeler quau terme dune bataille juridique longue de plusieurs annes, la Commission europenne a dcid dinfliger  la firme de Mountain View une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros pour abus de position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche parce quelle favorisait son propre service de comparaison de prix en ligne (Google Shopping) au dtriment des autres (ses concurrents). La Commission avait donn 60 jours  Google pour lui dire comment elle comptait mettre fin aux pratiques dnonces et 30 jours supplmentaires pour mettre fin  ces pratiques. Pass ce dlai de 90 jours, Google coperait chaque jour dune amende quivalant  5 % du revenu quotidien dAlphabet (environ 12 millions USD par jour) jusqu ce que lentreprise se conforme aux recommandations de lUE. Google avait jusquau 28 septembre 2017 pour se conformer aux demandes des rgulateurs europens avant dtre frappe par les sanctions suscites.

Plutt que de safficher directement en tte de liste, Google propose que son service de shopping soit intgr dans un systme denchres collectives avec les autres comparateurs de prix. La proposition consiste  permettre aux concurrents de faire une offre  nimporte quel endroit du service de shopping du moteur de recherche, une offre connue sous le nom de Product Listing Ads. Les enchres entre Google Shopping et ses concurrents concerneraient un bloc dimages (avec liens) au-dessus des rsultats de recherche. Les emplacements prvus  cet effet devraient afficher les rsultats pour diffrents comparateurs de prix en fonction du niveau des enchres. En principe, cest celui qui proposera loffre avec le prix le plus lev qui devrait bnficier dune meilleure visibilit.

Le problme avec ce dispositif, cest quil suffira quun service de comparaison des prix sarrange  proposer les montants les plus levs  chaque enchre pour qu'il puisse systmatiquement tre class en tte de liste dans les rsultats de recherche. Une solution qui permettrait probablement de limiter la gnralisation de ce genre de drive serait d'obliger le comparateur  reverser une part fixe de ces montants aux revendeurs. Il serait galement intressant de voir dans quelle mesure ce systme pourrait tre compatible avec la recherche du prix le plus bas sur Internet.

Les concurrents de Google Shopping qui ont soutenu la dcision des autorits de rgulations europennes contre la filiale d'Alphabet ne cachent pas leur apprhension vis--vis des solutions proposes par la firme de Mountain View. Selon Richard Stables, PDG de Kelkoo, cette solution serait pire que celle de 2013, permettant  des fournisseurs de contenus de ne plus apparatre dans Shopping, et levant quelques restrictions contractuelles. Le comparateur britannique Foundem estime quil sagit du  retour de lenchre mort-vivante .

*Source* : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : Google propose un systme d'enchres aux comparateurs de prix concurrents pour se conformer  la demande de l'UE
 ::fleche::  Comment pourraient voluer les services de recherche de Google aprs les sanctions de la Commission europenne ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : Google a dcid de traiter son service Shopping de la mme manire qu'il traite ses concurrents,*
*pour chapper  une nouvelle amende de Bruxelles  * 

Accus davoir favoris son service de comparaison de prix (Google Shopping) dans ses rsultats de recherche, Google a t lourdement sanctionn fin juin par le rgulateur europen de la concurrence. La Commission a inflig une amende de 2,4 milliards deuros au numro un de la recherche en ligne, soit plus du double de lamende record de 1,06 milliard prononce pour Intel.

Dans un communiqu de presse publi aprs sa dcision, la Commission europenne a expliqu que Google donne une place privilgie  Google Shopping, en le plaant en haut dans ses rsultats de recherche. Pendant ce temps, les services de comparaison de prix des concurrents sont affichs beaucoup plus bas, l o les consommateurs ne les voient pas.

En prononant sa dcision, la Commission avait aussi donn un dlai de 60 jours  Google pour lui dire comment lentreprise comptait mettre fin aux pratiques dnonces et 30 jours supplmentaires (soit 90 jours au total) pour mettre fin  ces pratiques. 

Google a eu a jusqu'au 28 septembre pour mettre fin  cette pratique anticoncurrentielle ou faire face  une pnalit pouvant aller jusqu' 5 pour cent de son chiffre d'affaires mondial quotidien moyen. Google a dcid de se conformer aux exigences de la Commission europenne ; ce qui sera lune des rares fois o le gant de l'Internet a accept de sincliner sous la pression des rgulateurs europens pour viter d'autres amendes.

Google a dcid de traiter son propre service Shopping de la mme manire que les concurrents lorsqu'ils proposent des publicits au sommet d'une page de recherche, a annonc mercredi la socit.

La socit a dclar que les concurrents seraient en mesure d'offrir des publicits dans les magasins via une vente aux enchres.

 Nous donnons  des services de comparaison de magasins la mme opportunit de montrer les annonces d'achat de marchands sur les pages de rsultats de recherche de Google que nous donnons  Google Shopping , a dclar Al Verney, un porte-parole de lentreprise.

 Google Shopping participera  des conditions gales et fonctionnera comme s'il s'agissait d'une entreprise distincte, participant  la vente aux enchres de la mme manire que tous les autres , a-t-il dclar. Les modifications entreront en vigueur jeudi et ne s'appliqueront qu'en Europe.

Le service d'achat fonctionnera comme une unit indpendante, avec une quipe travaillant avec des sites concurrents et une autre avec des marchands et soumise  un contrle rglementaire.

L'autorit de la concurrence de l'UE a dclar avoir embauch le commissaire aux comptes KPMG et le cabinet de marketing Mavens pour aider  la tche.

 Il serait prmatur  ce stade que la Commission prenne des positions dfinitives sur les plans de Google. Comme l'a dclar le gendarme europen de la concurrence Vestager,  Cette question restera dans nos bureaux pendant un certain temps. 

Le lobby FairSearch, dont les membres incluent les rivaux de Google, tels que le site de comparaison britannique Foundem et le site amricain de voyage TripAdvisor, a dclar qu'il surveillerait de prs les dveloppements.

 Nous surveillerons attentivement si cette solution va mettre fin aux abus afin que les consommateurs obtiennent les meilleurs prix et les rsultats les plus pertinents, et que les concurrents aient lopportunit d'innover , a dclar l'avocat Thomas Vinje.

Nanmoins, plusieurs dentre les membres de ce lobby ont critiqu cette proposition, estimant quelle ne rpond pas aux proccupations rglementaires.

Source : Reuters

----------


## Namica

*A propos de la neutralit des recherches.*

Ne sommes-nous pas en train de passer d'un modle o la pertinence des rsultats d'une recherche est prpondrante vers un modle o les rsultats de recherche seront classs selon le tarif pay par les annonceurs ?
Je trouve cela trs inquitant.
Plus sur ce sujet : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_neutrality

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Lamende de 2,42 milliards deuros inflige  Google par lUE devait avoir un effet dissuasif*
*Mais des experts la jugent excessive et inadquate*

En juin dernier, La Commission europenne a inflig une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros  lentreprise technologique amricaine Google pour abus de position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche. Elle estimait que Google et Alphabet avaient, de manire intentionnelle ou par pure ngligence, viol les rgles anticoncurrentielles de lUE et taient parfaitement conscients du fait que ce comportement constituait une infraction les exposants  des sanctions.

Le montant de lamende en question avait t calcul en se basant sur la valeur des recettes que la filiale dAlphabet ralise grce  son service de comparaison de prix qui est dploy dans 13 pays de lEEE,  savoir : lAllemagne, le Royaume-Uni, la France, lItalie, les Pays-Bas, lEspagne, la Pologne, la Rpublique tchque, lAutriche, la Belgique, le Danemark, la Norvge et la Sude). Ce montant tenait galement compte des ventes provenant des rsultats des produits achets et des pubs affiches sur le site Web de Google Shopping.

La commission reprochait  la firme de Mountain View qui, il faut le rappeler, contrle plus de 80 % du march de la recherche en ligne dans la plupart des pays europens davoir systmatiquement favoris son propre service de comparaison de prix et rtrograd ceux de ses concurrents.

 ce propos, Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire en charge de la politique de concurrence, avait dclar :  ce que Google a fait est illgal au regard des rgles de concurrence de lUE. Elle a empch les autres socits de livrer concurrence sur la base de leurs mrites et dinnover. Et surtout, elle a empch les consommateurs europens de bnficier dun rel choix de services et de tirer pleinement profit de linnovation. 

Daprs les dernires informations fournies par le mdia Bloomberg, il semblerait quen sanctionnant aussi svrement Google, lUE voulait surtout envoyer un signal fort aux autres gants dInternet afin que ceux-ci vitent  lavenir de suivre la voie emprunte par Google et quils prennent dores et dj leurs dispositions pour rester dans la lgalit. La lourde peine inflige  la filiale dAlphabet devait non seulement servir dexemple, mais aussi crer un  effet dissuasif  suffisamment fort pour inciter les autres entreprises du secteur  se conformer aux exigences de lUE. Mais des voix slvent dj pour remettre en cause la sentence de la Commission quils jugent inadquate et disproportionne.

 Il tait ncessaire de veiller  ce que lamende ait un effet suffisamment dissuasif non seulement sur Google et Alphabet, mais aussi sur les autres entreprises de cette envergure disposant de ressources similaires , a soulign la Commission europenne dans un rapport de 215 pages. Cette dernire a ajout que le chiffre daffaires  particulirement important  dAlphabet, la socit mre de Google, a influenc le montant final de lamende. Les modalits exactes ayant permis de fixer ce chiffre nauraient cependant pas t compltement divulgues dans ce document. En effet, sa valeur initiale aurait t multiplie par un nombre non spcifi dans le rapport afin de fixer le montant final.

 Il est assez surprenant quon entende parler de dissuasion alors que, dans laffaire de Google en loccurrence, les faits dcrits sont nouveaux , a dclar Dirk Auer, chercheur  lInstitut de la concurrence et de linnovation de lUniversit de Lige. Daprs lui,  les amendes importantes ne pourraient avoir un effet dissuasif que si les entreprises ont conscience que leur comportement peut constituer une violation de la loi , a-t-il ajout. Et il lui semble que ce nest pas le cas dans le dossier actuel impliquant la firme de Mountain View.

 Je me demande sil tait mme raisonnable que la commission impose une amende , a dclar Damien Geradin, professeur au Centre de droit et dconomie de lUniversit de Tilburg. Ce dernier estime que les explications fournies par les rgulateurs ne justifient pas quil ait fallu gonfler de cette manire la note de Google. Daprs lui,  le montant total dune amende devrait reflter la gravit de linfraction  et tout porte  croire que le comportement reproch  Google ntait pas suffisamment grave pour entrainer une sanction de cette ampleur.

Signalons au passage que, suite  cette condamnation, Google a dpos un recours pour contester cette condamnation. Les premires informations ayant filtr suggrent que le Tribunal gnral de lUE devrait prendre plusieurs annes pour se prononcer sur le cas. Malgr tout, Google naurait pas demand un ordre provisoire pour suspendre la dcision de lUE. Cela signifie que lentreprise devra payer, mais pourra se faire rembourser si lamende est revue  la baisse ou annule. Google pourrait aussi offrir une garantie bancaire  la Commission, en mettant largent sur un compte bloqu dans une banque, jusqu ce que la dcision finale tombe. Pour sa part, le rgulateur europen de la concurrence dit tre prt  dfendre sa dcision devant le tribunal.

Malgr son dsaccord avec la sanction prise  son encontre et le fait que la socit a dj initi un recours en justice pour contester cette dcision, Google a confi avoir  mis en place un systme pour assurer lgalit de traitement pour les concurrents comme la ordonn la CE .  Nous avons pleinement coopr avec la Commission europenne au cours de ces sept annes denqute sur les pratiques concurrentielles , a ajout lentreprise et  nous maintenons que nos innovations dans les achats en ligne ont t bonnes pour les acheteurs, les dtaillants et la concurrence en gnral .

*Source* : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::   votre avis, laction de la Commission tait-elle louable ou simplement inadquate et disproportionne ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : Google estime qu'Android n'est pas anticoncurrentiel et offre par ailleurs plus de choix que les OS mobiles d'Apple et Microsoft
 ::fleche::  Antitrust : l'UE consulte un panel d'experts sur le cas Android avant une nouvelle amende record qu'elle envisagerait d'infliger  Google

----------


## marsupial

La sanction tait ncessaire du fait de l'infraction constate. Sa nature peut paratre inadquate pour un amricain et je ne le dis pas parce que je suis europen, mais je pense qu'elle n'est pas disproportionne. Il suffit de lire les sanctions infliges  VW pour tricherie ou aux banques europennes dans les manipulations de cours pour comprendre que des lois existent et qu'il faut les respecter, surtout lorsque la puissance d'un acteur comme Google entre en jeu.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ce n'est pas la nature de la sanction qui est reproche, mais sa valeur, qui semble non pas se baser uniquement sur sa nature justement. Un coefficient non communiqu semble avoir t appliqu, la raison avance tant visiblement de "faire un exemple", il y a donc fort  parier que le coeff soit au dessus de 1, et donc que l'amende soit suprieur  ce qu'elle aurait du tre d'un point de vue purement lgal. Voil ce que je comprends de l'article, et dans ces conditions il me semble normal de se plaindre.

----------


## marsupial

D'accord avec toi sur le principe de protester sur le coefficient mais la raison de le faire tait au libre-arbitre de la cour et des juges. Lorsqu'un juge rend une telle sentence, je pense qu'il le fait en son me et conscience. Demander une rvision de la sentence fait partie du jeu. Mais cela peut tre  double tranchant.
Aux tats-Unis, c'est la norme alors qu'en France cela agace. Pour l'Europe je pense que c'est un gain de temps. Sans plus.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Normalement, un juge est l pour s'assurer que la loi soit applique  la lettre. Le parlementaire est celui qui dcide de la loi, le juge celui qui la fait respecter. Constitution franaise, article V de la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen :



> La Loi na le droit de dfendre que les actions nuisibles  la Socit. Tout ce qui nest pas dfendu par la Loi ne peut tre empch, et nul ne peut tre contraint  faire ce quelle nordonne pas.


Si un juge rajoute de l'arbitraire "pour faire un exemple", non seulement a justifie le rappel, mais a amne aussi  douter de la capacit du juge  faire son boulot correctement.

----------


## marsupial

En fait la situation est la suivante pour Google : ils ont fait amende honorable d'une infraction dont ils ignoraient l'existence, i.e
 ils ont enfreint la loi de bonne foi. Ayant satisfait aux demandes de l'Union europenne, ils estiment qu'il leur est trop demand. Voire mme, l'infraction tant corrige, tre en rgle. Donc nous sommes repartis pour des annes de procdure. Qui  mon avis ne changeront rien. Et je tiens  rappeler qu'il s'agit d'un premier jugement rendu par une commission dont le rapporteur va dfendre la raison d'une telle amende.

----------


## Coriolan

*La Commissaire europenne  la Concurrence menace de dmanteler Google*
*si la socit amricaine continue d'abuser de sa position dominante*

Aprs Standard Oil et AT&T, cest au tour de Google dtre menac de dmantlement, mais cette fois en Europe o le gant de la recherche est en plein dboires avec la Commission europenne. 

Margrethe Vestager, Commissaire europenne  la Concurrence

Cette possibilit de dmanteler Google, cest Margrethe Vestager qui la voque au journal britannique The Telegraph. Cette dclaration survient aprs que le gant de la recherche a t condamn  payer une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros pour abus de position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche. La Commission europenne reproche  Google davoir systmatiquement favoris son propre service de comparaison de prix et rtrograd ceux de ses concurrents.

Si Google a fait appel de la dcision, la firme continue de faire face  dautres contentieux, notamment en ce qui concerne son service de publicit en ligne (AdSense) et la dominance dAndroid sur le march du mobile. Selon Vestager, au vu de ces dossiers, loption de scinder Google reste valable et pourrait se voir applique.

 Je pense quil est important de garder cette question ouverte et marque sur lagenda  rpond-elle  la question de savoir si la seule solution  cette dominance est de dmanteler la socit.

 Nous ne sommes pas encore arrivs l, mais il est important de garder un il ouvert.  Elle a aussi prvenu que le moteur de la recherche pourrait devenir si gant, quil deviendrait indispensable pour les entreprises et lconomie. Mais nest-il pas le cas aujourdhui avec ses 91,5 % de parts de march ?

*Un contentieux qui remonte  2010*

Pour saisir cette affaire, il faut remonter  2010, lanne o la Commission europenne a ouvert une enqute sur Google pour abus de position dominante. En effet, plusieurs concurrents de la socit, dont le comparateur de prix Foundem, venaient de dposer plainte contre le gant de la recherche, laccusant de favoriser ses propres services dans les rsultats de recherche.

Cinq ans plus tard, Margrethe Vestager a accus Google formellement dabus de position dominante, des accusations rejetes par Google qui estime que ses services ne nuisent pas  la concurrence   

En 2014, Google sest pli  la pression et a accept de montrer des services concurrents aux cts de ses services, mais les autorits de la concurrence en Europe nont pas t impressionnes par ce changement. En 2016, lUE ajoute deux autres accusations dabus de position dominante concernant Android et AdSense. Enfin, en 2016, La Commission europenne a inflig une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros  lentreprise technologique amricaine au titre de lenqute ouverte sur le comparateur de prix, les deux autres enqutes restent en cours.

Avec plus de 90 % de parts de march, Google est contraint par la loi europenne de ne pas utiliser sa position dominante pour favoriser ses autres services. Or, depuis 2008, la CE estime que le moteur de la recherche a fait en sorte de promouvoir son propre service de comparateur de prix dans les rsultats de recherche. Ce service dvelopp par la socit lui permet de percevoir un pourcentage sur chaque vente. Avant le lancement de ce service, cest dautres sites web comme Kelkoo ou Foundem qui taient mis en avant.

La CE na pas souhait imposer un remde  Google et a laiss  la socit amricaine la libert de trouver la solution la plus adapte  cette situation. Google a prsent un plan daction pour remdier  son comportement anticomptitif, un plan que les responsables antitrust continuent dexaminer, mais un groupe dopposants  Google ont inform le mois dernier que les actions entreprises par lentreprise ont t  essentiellement futiles  sans dmantlement du gant dinternet. Si Google choue  convaincre, une autre procdure pourrait tre lance contre la firme, et lui coter prs de 5 % du chiffre daffaires ralis dans le monde par sa socit mre Alphabet. 

La Commissaire europenne  la Concurrence a rcemment reu les loges  Bruxelles pour sa prise de position contre les gants amricains comme Google, Apple et Amazon. Elle a t notamment qualifie de  l'Eurocrate qui fait trembler les socits amricaines. 

Mais Vestager se dfend de vouloir anantir les socits  succs en Europe.  Il ny a pas de moratoire de succs en Europe,  dit-elle.  Vous avez le droit de devenir dominant et vous prenez la responsabilit spciale qui consiste  ne pas dtruire une comptition dj affaiblie. 

Pour le cas de Google, la commissaire europenne a inform que leur dominance dans le march de la recherche a t prouve, et lenqute a trouv quils ont exploit cette dominance pour promouvoir leurs services et rabaisser la concurrence. 

Si Vestager semble dtermine  poursuivre Google, certains estiment que les actions entreprises par lUE pourraient coter cher  linnovation et pousser les gants de la tech  sinstaller dans des pays hors de lUE. Dautres estiment que la raison de la domination de Google en Europe rsulte de la stagnation et le manque dinnovation. Pour cette raison, lUE voudrait que les utilisateurs se tournent vers des moteurs de recherche moins performants.

En tout cas, cette dclaration de la commissaire europenne est venue dans un moment crucial pour les gants amricains de la tech. Ces entreprises font face  une vague de contestation sans prcdent aprs plusieurs vnements ; le dernier a vu limplication de Facebook dans une vaste fuite de donnes affectant 50 millions de personnes, et exploite par une firme britannique (Cambridge Analytica) alors quelle travaillait pour le compte de la campagne de Trump. 

La proposition de scinder Google ne date pas daujourdhui, elle remonte  2010, mais le fait quelle refait surface en ce moment suggre que lide de la voir applique se renforce. Il reste  savoir si lUE a le pouvoir de dmanteler un gant comme Google, surtout que cette entreprise est amricaine, ce qui risque de crer un problme diplomatique avec les tats-Unis.

Source : The Telegraph

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette menace va pousser Google  revoir sa position ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, dmanteler Google constitue-t-elle la sanction adquate ou bien il s'agit d'une mesure disproportionne ?  

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Lamende de 2,42 milliards deuros inflige  Google par lUE devait avoir un effet dissuasif, mais des experts la jugent excessive et inadquate

----------


## Cpt Anderson



----------


## CoderInTheDark

Ce n'est pas demain la veille.
Surtout avec Trump  la maison blanche.

----------


## LordMacharius

> Ce n'est pas demain la veille.
> Surtout avec Trump  la maison blanche.


Certes, mais avec une volont politique suffisamment forte pour pousser cette solution, on arrivera surement  un compromis quitable (ou presque). 
Trump ne va pas nous reprocher de faire du protec... de la libralisation tout de mme  ::D:

----------


## toutwd

> La proposition de scinder Google ne date pas daujourdhui, elle remonte  2010, mais le fait quelle refait surface en ce moment suggre que lide de la voir applique se renforce.
> Il reste  savoir si lUE a le pouvoir de dmanteler un gant comme Google, surtout que cette entreprise est amricaine, ce qui risque de crer un _problme diplomatique_ avec les tats-Unis.


Sauf erreur de ma part mais Mr TRUMP est tout sauf un diplomate, alors on peut y aller  fond non ?
Non, blague mise  part, la meilleure faon de ne plus tre sous la coupe des GAFAM est de les contrer, il faut en crer des gants du numrique Europen.
Regardez le retard que nous avions pris avec le GPS, outil stratgique (militaire et civil)  et absolument indispensable  notre indpendance, GALILEO arrive.
Imaginez que pour une raison diplomatique ' la TRUMP', les amricains nous coupe le GPS, nos Rafales ne pourraient plus guider nos missiles par exemple...
Je ne sais pas se que b... nos politiques, pas de vision  long terme, que des taxes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les amricains nous coupe le GPS, nos Rafales ne pourraient plus guider nos missiles par exemple...


Les pays europen devraient s'manciper des USA et tre le plus autonome possible et en pratique ils font exactement l'inverse...
La France achte des drones US. (bon cela dit on arrive presque  vendre des bateaux et des avions donc a ne doit pas tre trop grave d'avoir de la technologie trangre)
Il me semble que la France ne produit plus certaine munitions et elle en achte aux USA.

Les USA sont nos allis aujourd'hui, mais a peut voluer...

Kadhafi a essay de rendre l'Afrique autonome au niveau de la communication grce au satellite RASCOM-QAF1.
RASCOMSTAR




> il faut en crer des gants du numrique Europen.


On ne peut pas choisir de crer un gant, enfin on pourrait investir pour faire des copies des solutions amricaine, mais ce serait bof...
Faire une copie de Google, de Facebook et d'Amazon, a servirait pas  grand chose.

De toute faon avec le CETA qu'arrive on est pas du tout dans une guerre Europe VS Amrique, c'est plus l'Amrique crase l'Europe.




> Aprs Standard Oil et AT&T, cest au tour de Google dtre menac de dmantlement, mais cette fois en Europe o le gant de la recherche est en plein dboires avec la Commission europenne. 
> (...)
>  Pensez-vous que cette menace va pousser Google  revoir sa position ?


Est-ce que l'UE a vraiment le pouvoir de dmanteler Google ?
a ne me semble pas raliste...

En tout cas bonne chance et bon courage  la commission europenne  la concurrence, ils s'attaquent  beaucoup plus fort qu'eux.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Sauf erreur de ma part mais Mr TRUMP est tout sauf un diplomate, alors on peut y aller  fond non ?
> Non, blague mise  part, la meilleure faon de ne plus tre sous la coupe des GAFAM est de les contrer, il faut en crer des gants du numrique Europen.
> Regardez le retard que nous avions pris avec le GPS, outil stratgique (militaire et civil)  et absolument indispensable  notre indpendance, GALILEO arrive.
> Imaginez que pour une raison diplomatique ' la TRUMP', les amricains nous coupe le GPS, nos Rafales ne pourraient plus guider nos missiles par exemple...
> Je ne sais pas se que b... nos politiques, pas de vision  long terme, que des taxes...


Tu raisonnes comme si l'UE avait la moindre vellit d'indpendante via--vis des US alors que c'est le contraire de la logique europenne. On parle d'indpendance militaire par rapport aux GPS US, mais il faut se rveiller monsieur, l'indpendance militaire est dj perdue que ce soit au niveau des vhicules, des armes ou des munitions, tout est dj produit hors de France ou avec des pices trangres. 
Il faudrait des annes pour rcuprer tout ce qui a t vendu (ou plutt brad) et rcuprer toute l'exprience de fabrication. La France s'est faite Hara-kiri. On a dj pass le point de non retour. Aujourd'hui, on en est  esprer qu'un groupe Ukrainien sauve une entreprise franaise (Doux). La faute  40 ans de politique ultra-librales de la part de gens dont l'idologie mondialiste va  l'encontre de l'interet des franais. Et aujourd'hui, on te parle de fake news et d'extreme droite pour masquer la triste ralit. Pauvre France.

----------


## hotcryx

"La Commissaire europenne  la Concurrence menace de dmanteler Google" 

autant dmanteler le pentagone  ::D:

----------


## ztor1

> Imaginez que pour une raison diplomatique ' la TRUMP', les amricains nous coupe le GPS, nos Rafales ne pourraient plus guider nos missiles par exemple...


Je sais pas moi, si on a plus de GPS on prend le GLONAS ou le Beidou-2 en 2020 
il y aura aussi le machin europen Galileo .... Mais il risque for d'tre payant  terme avec une version gratuite qui dterminera avec certitude que vous tes ... Sur Terre ! Pour plus d'info ... Payez !  ::ptdr::

----------


## toutwd

> Tu raisonnes comme si l'UE avait la moindre vellit d'indpendante via--vis des US alors que c'est le contraire de la logique europenne. On parle d'indpendance militaire par rapport aux GPS US, mais il faut se rveiller monsieur, l'indpendance militaire est dj perdue que ce soit au niveau des vhicules, des armes ou des munitions, tout est dj produit hors de France ou avec des pices trangres...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, la France est passe 3me pays exportateur d'armes (ce n'est pas forcment une bonne nouvelle mais bon...), c'est bien qu'elle n'est pas sous tutelle trangre, alors c'est qui qui dort l hein...

L'exemple du GPS reste significatif de labsolue ncessit de disposer d'outil similaire, sinon tu ne peut pas de dress, avoir un avis diffrent, bref t'es asservis.
Avec le Brexit, les dputs Europen veulent que les Britanniques sortent du consortium GALILEO, ces derniers veulent rester, c'est bien qu'il y  une raison...  

Mais bon pour revenir sur les GAFA, il y  des rponses Franaise plutt pertinente
- Qwant pour remplacer  Google  (je l'ai adopt depuis quelques maintenant et les rsultats sont pertinents, je suis dsintoxiqu de Google maintenant)
- Dailymotion pour remplacer Youtbe
- Cdiscunt pour remplacer Amazon
- Leboncoin pour remplacer Ebay

Pour moi le gros problme reste Android qui coupl  Google est une vrai machine de guerre, un cheval de Troie.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Trump ne va pas nous reprocher de faire du protec...


 ::ptdr::  De se protger, mme contre lui.  ::mouarf:: 

Le rappel des "usines" Apple sur sol USA et de l'envie de free d'aller conqurir le march USA est plutt pas mal.
Pourtant vis--vis des administrations de l'OTAN ou l'ONU personne n'a parl cela.
Europe est bien hors sujet dans le cas Trump ?

Je vois bien la NSA manifester contre la libert de "chiffrer".

----------


## Ryu2000

> la France est passe 3me pays exportateur d'armes (ce n'est pas forcment une bonne nouvelle mais bon...), c'est bien qu'elle n'est pas sous tutelle trangre


On ne fabrique plus autant de fusil d'assaut et de munitions qu'avant...
a fait chier :
Le HK 416F, fusil dassaut allemand qui remplace le Famas
C'est dommage que la France n'ait pas dvelopp de nouveaux fusils d'assaut...




> Avec le Brexit, les dputs Europen veulent que les Britanniques sortent du consortium GALILEO, ces derniers veulent rester, c'est bien qu'il y  une raison...


Si le Royaume Uni continu de payer sa part, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'UE le virerait du programme...
Bon aprs l'UE met normment de pression pour faire chier le Royaume Uni.




> Pour moi le gros problme reste Android qui coupl  Google est une vrai machine de guerre, un cheval de Troie.


Il y a Nokia qui a ressorti le 3310 c'est pas un cheval de Troie !

Un smartphone te tracera toujours, a peut avoir les coordonnes GPS et a peut tre connect sur internet, c'est quip avec des micros et des camras...

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, la France est passe 3me pays exportateur d'armes (ce n'est pas forcment une bonne nouvelle mais bon...), c'est bien qu'elle n'est pas sous tutelle trangre, alors c'est qui qui dort l hein...
> 
> L'exemple du GPS reste significatif de labsolue ncessit de disposer d'outil similaire, sinon tu ne peut pas de dress, avoir un avis diffrent, bref t'es asservis.
> Avec le Brexit, les dputs Europen veulent que les Britanniques sortent du consortium GALILEO, ces derniers veulent rester, c'est bien qu'il y  une raison...  
> 
> Mais bon pour revenir sur les GAFA, il y  des rponses Franaise plutt pertinente
> - Qwant pour remplacer  Google  (je l'ai adopt depuis quelques maintenant et les rsultats sont pertinents, je suis dsintoxiqu de Google maintenant)
> - Dailymotion pour remplacer Youtbe
> - Cdiscunt pour remplacer Amazon
> ...


En quoi tre  la remorque des US empercherait la France de vendre des armes ? Nous sommes passs 3 exportateur mondial, c'est une trs mauvaise nouvelle pour ceux qui ne veulent pas de guerre. De plus, il faut aussi se renseigner sur les retro-commissions suite aux ventes des armes...mais ceci est une autre histoire.

De toute faon, tant donne que les europens ne sont d'accord sur rien et que les lobbys oprent tranquillement  Bruxelles (voir le reportage Bruxelles Business), on peut etre tranquille pour les GAFA. Ils ne risquent absolument rien. 

Quant aux entreprises franaises que tu cites, certes ce sont de belles russites franaises mais elles ne reprsentent rien au niveau international.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu raisonnes comme si l'UE avait la moindre vellit d'indpendante via--vis des US alors que c'est le contraire de la logique europenne. On parle d'indpendance militaire par rapport aux GPS US, mais il faut se rveiller monsieur, l'indpendance militaire est dj perdue que ce soit au niveau des vhicules, des armes ou des munitions, tout est dj produit hors de France ou avec des pices trangres.


Chaque pays de l'UE a gard son indpendance militaire par rapport  l'UE, raisonner au niveau de l'UE n'a aucun sens tu ne peux regarder que par pays.
Et je ne vois pas ce qu'on achte aux entreprises US pour l'armement.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Chaque pays de l'UE a gard son indpendance militaire par rapport  l'UE, raisonner au niveau de l'UE n'a aucun sens tu ne peux regarder que par pays.
> Et je ne vois pas ce qu'on achte aux entreprises US pour l'armement.


Je n'ai jamais dit que la France achetait du matriel militaire aux amricains.

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi j'ai dis que la France achetait des munitions US.
Mais je ne retrouve plus la source...

J'ai juste des articles comme a :
Des munitions amricaines  la rescousse de l'arme franaise
Mais c'est qu'un truc ponctuel...

Je ne retrouve pas d'information sur la production de munition en France (est-ce qu'elle est suffisante ?).



> *Si l'tat-major franais a toujours refus de parler de pnurie de munitions*, le dpartement amricain de la Dfense vient de lancer la production de 17 000 composants de bombes afin prcise le Pentagone  de soutenir ses allis, Saoudiens, Emiriens, Irakiens et Franais engags dans les oprations dans le Golfe . Des armes qui seront vendues dans le cadre d'une procdure simplifie de manire  gagner du temps (FMS).


Apparemment l'arme ne communique pas trop sur le fait qu'elle manque de munition...

===
La gestion des munitions, un sujet de tension pour larme franaise



> Les munitions cotent cher  autour de 50 000 euros pour une bombe classique GBU amricaine, 200 000 euros pour un missile multicible AASM sur Rafale, 600 000 euros pour un missile de croisire Scalp. Et les commandes sont toujours prises au plus juste besoin. Fin 2015, le ministre a lanc un achat de GBU quil navait prvu quen fin danne 2016.  Plusieurs urgences oprations ont t lances en 2016 pour un montant de 49 millions deuros dont des corps de bombes de 250 kg , a confirm le dlgu gnral pour larmement devant les dputs. Le stock dAASM, environ un millier darmes, a t bien entam en Libye et demeure en cours de reconstitution. Quant aux missiles Scalp, 70 ont t tirs  ce jour en Irak-Syrie, sur un stock de 450.


Syrie : la France serait  court de munitions, les Etats-Unis  la rescousse



> Pour renflouer ses stocks, la France envisage ainsi d'acqurir des missiles moins sophistiqus, mais aussi moins chers, du fabricant d'armes amricain Raytheon, vendus 70 000 euros pice.


======
======
EDIT : a y est j'ai trouv un truc, mais a date de mars 2017, c'est donc relativement rcent :
Miracle, rsurrection des munitions de petit calibre de guerre "Made in France"



> Et le miracle s'est accompli... Le ministre de la Dfense va un peu par hasard recrer une filire de munitions de petit calibre de guerre (5,56 mm, 7,62 mm et 9 mm) en France. Jean-Yves Le Drian l'a annonc ce vendredi en Bretagne. Baptis secrtement par le ministre "Provinces de France", ce dossier improbable  l'arrive de Jean-Yves Le Drian au ministre en 2012 doit se transformer en une belle histoire industrielle. Ainsi, l'arme et les forces de l'ordre franaises pourraient tirer ds 2020 des munitions estampille "Made in France".


Si on recrer une filire, c'est quelle n'existait plus !
Et j'avais donc bien raison, pendant un moment la France ne produisait plus de 5,56 mm, 7,62 mm, 9 mm.

C'est l :
La France va de nouveau produire des munitions de petit calibre



> Au tournant des annes 2000, la France perdit deux capacits industrielles, avec la fermeture du site de la Manufacture darmes de Saint-tienne, qui fabriquait le fusil dassaut  FAMAS , et celle de ltablissement de Giat Industries implant au Mans qui produisait des munitions de petit calibre.
> 
> *Du coup, pour sapprovisionner en cartouches 5,56 mm OTAN, les forces franaises durent alors se tourner vers ltranger*, avec des fortunes diverses, la qualit nayant pas t toujours au rendez-vous Aussi, des parlementaires firent part de leurs inquitudes.


a fait un an que le problme est rgl, mais il a exist.
Jespre que la France produit toutes ses munitions.  ::):

----------


## toutwd

> Si le Royaume Uni continu de payer sa part, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'UE le virerait du programme...
> Bon aprs l'UE met normment de pression pour faire chier le Royaume Uni.


Simplement parce que le Royaume-Uni sort lUnion europenne le 29 mars 2019 et la Commission europenne a dcid en janvier dernier de transfrer
en Espagne le site de sauvegarde du centre de surveillance de la scurit de Galileo (CSSG).
Situ jusqualors  Swanwick, en Angleterre, il devait tre oprationnel cette anne, le site principal restant en France.

Pour plus de dtail: https://www.usinenouvelle.com/articl...ropeen.N672084

Ils scient la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis, mais bon, ce sont des Britanniques, des insulaires, pour le bien du reste de l'Europe je pense qu'ils doivent le rester, noyons le tunnel sous la manche...  
De plus, comme le dit le proverbe, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, mais pour les Anglais c'est normal, pas trs fair-play non ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre


Si si, cela dpend de l'activit. Un mcanicien qui rpare lui sa voiture ne se donne pas de facture.

----------


## weed

> Je ne vois pas en quoi, Google ne peut mettre en avant ses produits lollll 
> Les autres n'ont qu' faire mieux.


Est ce que du jour au lendemain tu vas utiliser un autre moteur de recherche (en tant que Monsieur tout le monde)?
Il ne suffit pas d'tre bon, il faut avant tout tre visible, connu de monsieur tout le monde, et ce n'est pas une mince affaire.





> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, la France est passe 3me pays exportateur d'armes (ce n'est pas forcment une bonne nouvelle mais bon...), c'est bien qu'elle n'est pas sous tutelle trangre, alors c'est qui qui dort l hein...
> 
> L'exemple du GPS reste significatif de labsolue ncessit de disposer d'outil similaire, sinon tu ne peut pas de dress, avoir un avis diffrent, bref t'es asservis.
> Avec le Brexit, les dputs Europen veulent que les Britanniques sortent du consortium GALILEO, ces derniers veulent rester, c'est bien qu'il y  une raison...  
> 
> Mais bon pour revenir sur les GAFA, il y  des rponses Franaise plutt pertinente
> - Qwant pour remplacer  Google  (je l'ai adopt depuis quelques maintenant et les rsultats sont pertinents, je suis dsintoxiqu de Google maintenant)
> - Dailymotion pour remplacer Youtbe
> - Cdiscunt pour remplacer Amazon
> ...



Comment peux tu convaincre les gens de ne plus utiliser Amazon ? Je n'arrte pas de voir des liens partout sur le net vers amazon. 
Dailymotion, comment fais tu avec le catalogue trs pauvre de vido  ::(:  ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils scient la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis, mais bon, ce sont des Britanniques, des insulaires, pour le bien du reste de l'Europe je pense qu'ils doivent le rester, noyons le tunnel sous la manche...


La c'est la raction de quelqu'un qui est pro UE et qui est fch que les britanniques aient choisi de se librer de l'UE !
On ne voit que a dans les mdias, c'est assez marrant quelque part.

Avant le vote du Brexit, c'tait "Le Royaume Uni joue un rle essentiel au sein de l'Union Europenne, nous ne pouvons pas nous passer d'eux  ::heart:: ".
Et maintenant c'est "Qu'ils dgagent ces tratres ! Comment ose-t-ils quitter l'Union Europenne, je leur souhaite de mourir dans des conditions atroces  ::furax::  !".
C'est pass par l'tape "Le Brexit tait une erreur, les jeunes ne sont pas all voter, mais ils le regrettent maintenant et ils veulent que le rfrendum soit annul  ::oops:: .".

Peut tre qu'on peut retrouver :
Choc et dniDouleur et culpabilitColreMarchandageDpression et douleurReconstructionAcceptation
 ::ptdr:: 




> De plus, comme le dit le proverbe, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, mais pour les Anglais c'est normal, pas trs fair-play non ?


En quittant l'UE ils vont quitter plein de choses.
Mais il y a des trucs qui vont continuer.
Il y a des accords europen avec des pays qui ne sont pas dans l'UE.

Si ils sont d'accord pour continuer de payer pour participer au projet, je vois pas le problme.
Plus il y a de pays qui paient, moins la France va payer, donc ne dgageons pas les pays riche trop vite. (enfin si il y a un peu de logique dans le systme a devrait fonctionner de la sorte)
Parce que la part du Royaume Uni ne reprsente pas la part de la Bulgarie...

Hey sinon, on peut prendre la Turquie pour remplacer le Royaume Uni.
Juncker reste ouvert  une adhsion de la Turquie
L'adhsion  l'UE reste un "objectif stratgique", selon Erdogan

----------


## toutwd

> Avant le vote du Brexit, c'tait "Le Royaume Uni joue un rle essentiel au sein de l'Union Europenne, nous ne pouvons pas nous passer d'eux


Pour tout le monde, le ciment de l'Europe c'est le couple Franco Allemand, mais bon je peux me tromper.
Ils n'ont jamais voulu abandonner leur Livre Sterling pour l'Euro, c'est rvlateur, ils ont une vision financire et non politique de l'Europe, avec tout ce qui se passe dans le monde aujourdhui, ils nous faut de vrais allis, pas des vautours...




> C'est pass par l'tape "Le Brexit tait une erreur, les jeunes ne sont pas all voter, mais ils le regrettent maintenant et ils veulent que le rfrendum soit annul.


C'est vrai, grave erreur, mais les jeunes Britanniques ferons peut tre un jour "bouger les choses" et demanderons leur rintgration dans la maison mre Europe, mais cela devra se faire sans condition... 




> En quittant l'UE ils vont quitter plein de choses.


Cela relve directement de leur choix, ils sont souverains.




> Si ils sont d'accord pour continuer de payer pour participer au projet, je vois pas le problme.
> Plus il y a de pays qui paient, moins la France va payer, donc ne dgageons pas les pays riche trop vite. (enfin si il y a un peu de logique dans le systme a devrait fonctionner de la sorte)
> Parce que la part du Royaume Uni ne reprsente pas la part de la Bulgarie...


Tu penses vraiment qu'ils pourraient juste payer sans donner leur avis, sans tenter de modifier certaines orientations, c'est bien mal connaitre les Anglais.
UE financirement, c'est un peu comme une mutuelle, tu cotise et tu peux aller au assembles gnrales et/ou particulires et ainsi avoir ton jeton de vote, donc ton jeton dobstruction.
C'est pour cela qu'ils doivent sortir des grands projets car sinon les lobbyistes sectaires de tout poils qui uvrent comme UE vont s'en donner  cur joie...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour tout le monde, le ciment de l'Europe c'est le couple Franco Allemand, mais bon je peux me tromper.


lol !
Pour les franais peut tre, mais pas pour les allemands.
Le couple Franco Allemand a fait Art, a fait pas l'UE.




> Ils n'ont jamais voulu abandonner leur Livre Sterling pour l'Euro, c'est rvlateur, ils ont une vision financire et non politique de l'Europe


Il y a d'autre pays qui sont dans l'UE, mais pas dans la zone euro :
Zone Euro - Pays de l'Union conomique et montaire non membres de la zone euro

Le RU bnficie d'un statut spcial au sein de l'UE (ils ont mme une douane dans le nord de la France), mais c'est quand mme pas assez bien pour eux.




> avec tout ce qui se passe dans le monde aujourdhui, ils nous faut de vrais allis, pas des vautours...


Exactement ! C'est pour a qu'on devrait se rapprocher de la Russie et de la Chine, pour avoir des chances d'tre dans l'quipe qui gagne.




> C'est vrai, grave erreur, mais les jeunes Britanniques ferons peut tre un jour "bouger les choses" et demanderons leur rintgration dans la maison mre Europe


Ahahah ! Wait & See.
On y est pas encore.
On verra qui se portera le mieux en 2022.




> Tu penses vraiment qu'ils pourraient juste payer sans donner leur avis, sans tenter de modifier certaines orientations, c'est bien mal connaitre les Anglais.


Il y a quelques annes a ne vous drangeait pas ^^

========================
Trump veut freiner Amazon :
Amazon, dsaronn par Trump, perd 4,4%
Cibl par Trump selon la presse, Amazon en fort repli  Wall Street
En quelques mots, Donald Trump fait perdre 50 milliards de dollars  Amazon



> Amazon a chut de 7,4% mercredi en sance  la Bourse de New York, soit plus de 50 milliards de dollars de pertes, aprs que Donald Trump aurait indiqu qu'il voulait freiner le groupe aux tats-Unis. Le prsident amricain a parl de changer le traitement fiscal d'Amazon parce qu'il s'inquite de voir les petits commerants disparatre, a rapport le site Internet Axios.


C'est pas exactement dans le sujet...
C'tait juste pour dire que quand Trump dit qu'il veut freiner Amazon, il y a des ractions immdiate, alors que quand l'UE veut taxer les GAFA, rien ne ce passe.

----------


## weed

Pour l'Allemagne, nous reprsentons pas rien. Nous sommes l'un de leur principal client dans leur balance. 
De plus sur la scne internationale militairement, nous avons notre mot  dire mme ai nous n'avons pas autant d'influence que les US, la Russie, la Chine. L'allemagne n'a aucune arme militaire.

----------


## JEBOOST

Pourquoi l'on n'arrete pas de faire les moutons ? et au lieu de tous utiliser GGOL comme moteur ne pas utiliser un moteur europen comme qwant  par exemple ?

Je ne comprends pas , on est tous en train de pleurer que l'on est sous la coupe du gant mais on continu a l'aider .... 

L'indpendance commence par l'utilisateur !

----------


## weed

Nous faisons le mouton sur les sujets que l'on maitrise peu. 
Par exemple, lorsque tu te mets au ski, tu vas vouloir des skis rossignol parce que tu ne vois que cela dans les magasins. Tu as des marques bcp plus sympa mais se vende qu'auprs des connaisseurs. Cela s'appelle la preuve social. 

Quand tu te retrouves en face de 2 resto, dont l'un blind de monde et l'autre personne. Lequel va tu choisir? De trs grande chance celui blind de monde. 

Quand on connait peu le sujet, on veut faire comme tout le monde.

----------


## Deck0

> Pourquoi l'on n'arrete pas de faire les moutons ? et au lieu de tous utiliser GGOL comme moteur ne pas utiliser un moteur europen comme qwant  par exemple ?
> 
> Je ne comprends pas , on est tous en train de pleurer que l'on est sous la coupe du gant mais on continu a l'aider .... 
> 
> L'indpendance commence par l'utilisateur !


*Bof, je prfre quand mme rester sur https://www.duckduckgo.com*

*La premire chose que QWANT fait c'est d'envoyer une copie du lien vers son serveur lorsque tu cliques dessus...*

----------


## gencoforlife

> Dailymotion pour remplacer Youtbe


  ::ptdr:: 

a fait longtemps que Dailymotion est  l'abandon, niveau UX c'est Zro

----------


## _Alain_

> "La Commissaire europenne  la Concurrence menace de dmanteler Google" 
> 
> autant dmanteler le pentagone


Pour montrer l'exemple, la (Grosse) Commission pourrait commencer par se dmanteler elle-mme.   ::mouarf::

----------


## weed

C'est un travail de titan mais au moins la commission se bouge pour essayer de respecter certains rgles du march de l'conomie en Europe. Je trouve cela trs courageux de leurs part.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Menacer n'est pas agir. Jugeons des paroles une fois qu'on aura les actes.

----------


## fatbob

Cela ne reprsente jamais que 10% des bnfices d'une anne ce qui ne me semble pas excessif au vu des enjeux financiers.
Cette entreprise devrait tre dmantele. Et d'ailleurs, tout le monde le sait bien car sinon, pourquoi auraient-ils cr Alphabet ?

----------


## Kapeutini

J'espre qu'ils vont gagner et se faire rembourser, je dteste la dictature de Bruxelles

----------


## weed

> J'espre qu'ils vont gagner et se faire rembourser, je dteste la dictature de Bruxelles


Quelles sont les raisons prcises qui te font dtester Bruxelles sur plan conomique ?
Si j'ai bien compris. Tu serais pour une trs faible rgulation conomique voire pas du tout et ainsi tu acorderais une bien plus grande libert aux entreprises sur le march conomique.  
En France, tu serais pour la suppression de l'autorit des tlcoms , l'ARCEP. 

Oui, c'est un autre modle conomique

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google Shopping : la Commission europenne observe des amliorations dans le traitement de la concurrence,*
*un an aprs avoir menac Google d'une amende de 2,4 Md * 

Un an aprs avoir t condamn  une amende record de 2,4 milliards d'euros par la Commission europenne, Google doit encore crer des conditions de concurrence quitables, selon des concurrents tels que les sites de comparaison britanniques Foundem et Kelkoo et d'autres les marchs de la recherche, de la cartographie numrique et de l'dition.

La proposition de Google consiste  permettre aux concurrents d'enchrir sur les annonces en haut d'une page de recherche afin de leur donner la chance de concourir sur un pied d'galit.

Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire europenne en charge de la concurrence a expliqu qu'elle tait au courant des proccupations des rivaux, mais a cit des chiffres pour montrer que la concurrence s'amliorait :  Nous savons, daprs notre suivi, quil y a eu une augmentation constante des chiffres au cours des derniers mois. Les donnes les plus rcents montrent quau moins un rival apparat dans environ un tiers des nouveaux encarts commerciaux , contre 15 % en mars dernier , a -t-elle dclar lors dune audition au Parlement.

Une situation qui savre donc meilleure que celle qui prvalait, bien quencore loin dune situation dune solution considre comme plus quitable par les lobbies. 

Quant aux clics sur les produits affichs par les solutions rivales de Google Shopping, ils sont aussi en hausse : ils sont passs de 2,5 % en fvrier  6,1 % aujourdhui :  De mme, la part des clics des produits des concurrents dans les botes de shopping Google a galement augment de 2,5 % en fvrier  6,1 % maintenant. Il est encore trop tt pour tirer des conclusions. Nous continuerons notre surveillance active et parlerons aux participants du march , a-t-elle fait savoir.

Google, qui a dj dclar que sa proposition donne  tous une chance quitable, pourrait se voir infliger des amendes allant jusqu' 5 % de son chiffre d'affaires mondial si lentreprise ne respecte pas l'ordre de l'UE de crer des conditions plus quitables.


Pour rappel, avec plus de 90 % de parts de march, Google est contraint par la loi europenne de ne pas utiliser sa position dominante pour favoriser ses autres services. Or, depuis 2008, la CE estime que le moteur de la recherche a fait en sorte de promouvoir son propre service de comparateur de prix dans les rsultats de recherche. Ce service dvelopp par la socit lui permet de percevoir un pourcentage sur chaque vente. Avant le lancement de ce service, cest dautres sites web comme Kelkoo ou Foundem qui taient mis en avant.

Aussi, accus davoir favoris son service de comparaison de prix (Google Shopping) dans ses rsultats de recherche, Google a lourdement t sanctionn fin juin 2017 par le rgulateur europen de la concurrence. La Commission a inflig une amende de 2,4 milliards deuros au numro un de la recherche en ligne, soit plus du double de lamende de 1,06 milliard prononce pour Intel.

Dans un communiqu de presse publi aprs sa dcision, la Commission europenne a expliqu que Google donne une place privilgie  Google Shopping, en le plaant en haut dans ses rsultats de recherche. Pendant ce temps, les services de comparaison de prix des concurrents sont affichs beaucoup plus bas, l o les consommateurs ne les voient pas.

Google a eu a jusqu'au 28 septembre 2017 pour mettre fin  cette pratique anticoncurrentielle ou faire face  une pnalit pouvant aller jusqu' 5 pour cent de son chiffre d'affaires mondial quotidien moyen. Google a dcid de se conformer aux exigences de la Commission europenne ; ce qui sera lune des rares fois o le gant de l'Internet a accept de sincliner sous la pression des rgulateurs europens pour viter d'autres amendes.

Le numro un de la recherche a annonc que son service Shopping allait traiter les concurrents de la mme manire lorsqu'ils proposent des publicits au sommet d'une page de recherche. La socit a dclar que les concurrents seraient en mesure d'offrir des publicits dans les magasins via une vente aux enchres.  Nous donnons  des services de comparaison de magasins la mme opportunit de montrer les annonces d'achat de marchands sur les pages de rsultats de recherche de Google que nous donnons  Google Shopping , a soulign Al Verney, un porte-parole de lentreprise.

En mars 2018, lors d'un entretien avec le quotidien britannique The Telegraph, Margrethe Vestager a voqu la possibilit de dmanteler Google en Europe.  Je pense quil est important de garder cette question ouverte et marque sur lagenda , a-t-elle rpondu lorsque lui a t pos la question de savoir si la seule solution  cette dominance est de dmanteler la socit.  Nous ne sommes pas encore arrivs l, mais il est important de garder un il ouvert , a-t-elle continu. 

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La chambre des Lords donne au Parlement britannique la possibilit de bloquer le Brexit, en l'absence d'un accord avec Bruxelles
 ::fleche::  La CJUE atteste que les tats de l'UE peuvent interdire les services de VTC sans prvenir Bruxelles : Uber perd encore contre la France
 ::fleche::  Bruxelles dvoile son plan de taxation des gants du numrique, un taux de 3 % applicable sur la vente d'espaces publicitaires et de donnes
 ::fleche::  Bruxelles inflige une amende d'un milliard d'euros  Qualcomm, pour abus de position dominante sur le march des chipsets
 ::fleche::  Bruxelles lance des consultations publiques sur un rgime fiscal plus quitable des entreprises technologiques, oprant en UE

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Google Shopping : les rivaux accusent Google de continuer ses pratiques illgales*
*et demandent  la Commission d'exiger un nouveau remde*

Accus davoir favoris son service de comparaison de prix (Google Shopping) dans ses rsultats de recherche, Google a t lourdement sanctionn en juin 2017 par le rgulateur europen de la concurrence. La Commission a inflig une amende de 2,4 milliards deuros au gant de la recherche en ligne, soit plus du double de lamende record de l'poque de 1,06 milliard prononce pour Intel.

En prononant sa dcision, la Commission avait donn un dlai de 90 jours  Google pour lui faire des propositions visant  mettre fin aux pratiques dnonces et les mettre en uvre. Google a fait appel de l'amende de la Commission europenne, mais a accept de mettre au point un systme qui, selon lui, rend les achats plus quitables. Et comme solution, Google a propos et mis en place, aprs approbation de la Commission, un systme d'enchres aux comparateurs de prix concurrents. Concrtement, il s'agit pour Google de ne plus afficher uniquement les annonces Google Shopping en haut des rsultats de recherche. La firme va donner la possibilit aux comparateurs de prix concurrents d'avoir des annonces  cet endroit privilgi, mais les places tant limites, elles seront vendues aux plus offrants.

Google a galement dcid de traiter son service Shopping au mme titre que les concurrents. Pour cela, Google a accept de sparer son service de comparaison de prix de la socit principale et de sassurer quil fonctionne de manire indpendante. Cela veut dire que Google Shopping va participer  la vente aux enchres de la mme manire et dans les mmes conditions que tous les autres. Et les emplacements publicitaires qui seront vendus aux enchres  Google Shopping ne seraient pas subventionns par les revenus de l'activit principale de publicit de Google. Mais plus d'un an aprs, Google n'est toujours pas conforme aux exigences europennes en matire de recherche de produits plus quitable, d'aprs les comparateurs de prix rivaux.


Dans une lettre ouverte adresse  la commissaire  la concurrence de l'UE, 14 services de comparaison de prix europens ont dclar que les mesures mises en place par le gant de la recherche pour amliorer les choses ne font, au contraire, que les aggraver. Et ils exhortent donc la commission  exiger de Google un nouveau remde. Les rivaux estiment en effet que le processus de vente aux enchres n'est  ni conforme ni efficace .

 Cela fait maintenant plus d'un an que Google a mis en place son "remde" bas sur une enchre et les dommages  la concurrence, aux consommateurs et  l'innovation causs par le comportement illgal de Google se sont poursuivis sans relche , lit-on dans la lettre. La principale proccupation des concurrents est que le systme d'enchre les oblige  racheter des espaces publicitaires avec  la grande majorit de leurs bnfices . Pendant ce temps, Google Shopping n'est nullement affect financirement par les enchres, puisque c'est de l'argent qui se dplace au sein dune mme socit.

Parlant de Google Shopping, les rivaux dclarent en effet que  ses offres sont juste une comptabilit interne dnue de sens, paye d'une poche de Google  une autre . Ils estiment galement que  tant que le placement est dtermin par les enchres plutt que par la pertinence, le fait que les concurrents noccupent aucun, quelques-uns ou mme la totalit des espaces disponibles na gure d'importance. Dans tous les cas, Google est le principal bnficiaire des revenus gnrs par ces entres et les consommateurs sont les principaux perdants. 

 Les internautes attendent de Google qu'ils leur fournissent les rsultats de recherche les plus pertinents, mais la vrit est que Google exploite cette confiance et leur montre les rsultats des annonceurs qui paient le prix le plus lev , ajoute Shivaun Raff, directeur gnral du plaignant principal Foundem. Mais en rponse  cette lettre ouverte, le gant de la recherche en ligne estime pour sa part qu'il permet  tous les services de comparaison de se faire une concurrence juste pour afficher les annonces de produits des marchands sur la page de rsultats de recherche de Google.

Les concurrents accusent galement Google d'encourager les agences de publicit   se faire passer  pour des sites de comparaison de prix.  Ralisant qu'il ne sera jamais possible d'alimenter sa nouvelle enchre avec suffisamment de services de comparaison de prix pour crer mme l'apparence d'un remde qui fonctionne, Google a maintenant entrepris de le remplir avec des faux [services de comparaison] , peut-on lire encore dans la lettre. Mme Vestager, la commissaire europenne  la concurrence dit d'ailleurs avoir  remarqu la pratique . La Commission se demande dj si le systme d'enchres de Google est vraiment une solution quitable. Le dossier n'est donc pas clos. S'il s'avre que Google continue ses pratiques illgales, la Commission europenne peut annuler la solution mise en place par le gant de la recherche et l'obliger  trouver un nouveau remde.

Sources : BBC, Lettre ouverte

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec les affirmations des comparateurs de prix concurrents de Google ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles solutions quitables proposeriez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Trump annonce que son administration pourrait envisager des procdures antitrust contre Amazon, Facebook et Google, lors d'un entretien
 ::fleche::  UE : le prsident Emmanuel Macron veut svir contre les positions dominantes des entreprises, et dit vouloir d'un dispositif antitrust plus fort
 ::fleche::  USA : un dcret antitrust visant  enquter sur les pratiques de Google, Facebook et autres serait envisag par la Maison-Blanche
 ::fleche::  Antitrust : que reproche la Commission europenne  Google ? La commissaire  la concurrence tente de justifier l'amende de 4,3 milliards d'euros
 ::fleche::  4,3 milliards d'euros ! C'est l'amende inflige  Google par la Commission europenne pour abus de position dominante avec Android

----------


## Jonathan

*Comparateurs de prix : Google cherche  promouvoir ses rivaux pour se conformer  la loi antitrust de l'UE*
*et viter de nouvelles amendes*

La loi antitrust est une loi qui s'oppose  l'entrave de la libre concurrence pratique par des groupements de producteurs visant  bnficier d'un monopole. En vertu de cette loi, en juin 2017, la Commission europenne a inflig une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros au gant amricain de la recherche en ligne Google pour abus de position dominante sur le march des comparateurs des prix.

Cette loi permet donc  toutes les entreprises de se faire une petite part de march en empchant les gants comme Google d'en avoir le monopole et en les frappant d'amendes en cas de non-respect de la loi. Elle semble avoir de l'effet puisque rcemment on a pu constater que Google a pris certaines dispositions visant  rendre la concurrence un peu plus quitable dans le march des comparateurs de prix. Selon Reuters, le gant amricain est en train d'essayer de booster des concurrents de ce secteur afin que ces derniers puissent tre en mesure de lui faire concurrence sur un pied d'galit. 


Google fait tout ceci dans le but d'apaiser les rgulateurs antitrust de l'Union europenne et d'viter de nouvelles amendes. Ainsi, un peu plus tt ce mois-ci, Google a introduit un nouveau lien dans ses rsultats de recherche, qui vise  gnrer davantage de trafic vers ses concurrents. Ce nouveau lien sera initialement disponible en Allemagne, en France et aux Pays-Bas. Quelques entreprises concurrentes ont t slectionnes pour le tester parmi lesquelles l'entreprise _Kelkoo_ qui l'a d'ailleurs confirm sur son blog.

Il est peut-tre important de rappeler que la Commission europenne avait reconnu Google coupable de concurrence dloyale parce que l'entreprise se serait servi de son moteur de recherche pour promouvoir de faon inquitable son propre service de comparaison des prix (Google Shopping) au dtriment de ceux de ses concurrents. Elle lui avait donc ordonn d'accorder  la concurrence un traitement identique  celui rserv  son propre service. Et pour les comparateurs de prix concurrents, cela signifie que Google devrait appliquer les mmes procds et mthodes de placement et daffichage sur ses pages de rsultats. 

Suite  cette injonction, Google avait propos  ses concurrents de leur laisser la latitude de faire des offres pour l'obtention d'espaces publicitaires en haut d'une page de recherche. Mais les concurrents avaient dclar que la mesure n'avait pas russi  crer des conditions quitables pour tous.

Google n'agit pas ainsi par gaiet de cur, mais plutt parce qu'il connat le pouvoir que dtiennent les responsables de l'application des lois antitrust de l'Union europenne. Ces derniers pourraient par exemple imposer des amendes pouvant atteindre 5 % du chiffre d'affaires mondial moyen quotidien de Google s'il ne se conformait pas  la dcision de 2017. 

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : un dcret antitrust visant  enquter sur les pratiques de Google, Facebook et autres serait envisag par la Maison-Blanche
 ::fleche::  Antitrust : que reproche la Commission europenne  Google ? La commissaire  la concurrence tente de justifier l'amende de 4,3 milliards d'euros
 ::fleche::  Antitrust : Google devrait apporter d'importants ajustements dans Android en rponse  une ventuelle amende record de l'UE

----------


## matthius

Effectivement, archive.org ne s'est jamais dvelopp aussi vite.

L'article 13 de l'UE vise  censurer ce qui est lgal.

La quadrature du net en parle.

Contactez votre dput europen avec votre tlphone sans coup pour lui parler de cette absurdit :
http://blog.archive.org

Bonnes dmarches !

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Procs antitrust : un juge de lUE soulve lventualit dune augmentation de lamende de 2,4 milliards deuros impose  Google en 2017*
*aprs l'appel en justice effectu par la firme pour rviser lamende*

En 2017, la Commission europenne a inflig une amende record de 2,42 milliards deuros pour violation des rgles de concurrence de lUE. Selon la Commission,  Google a abus de sa position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche en confrant un avantage illgal  un autre de ses produits, son service de comparaison de prix .

Pour ceux qui nont pas suivi cette affaire de bout en bout, il faut savoir quen 2004, Google est arriv sur le march distinct des services de comparaison de prix en Europe en lanant un produit appel au dpart  Froogle , rebaptis ensuite  Google Product Search  en 2008 et dnomm depuis 2013  Google Shopping . Ce produit permet aux consommateurs de comparer des produits et des prix en ligne et de trouver des offres de dtaillants en ligne de toute sorte, dont des magasins en ligne de fabricants, des plateformes (comme Amazon et eBay) et dautres revendeurs.

Pour tre comptitif sur un march dj occup par des acteurs bien implants, Google a commenc  introduire en 2008 sur les marchs europens un changement fondamental dans sa stratgie visant  promouvoir son service de comparaison de prix, rapporte lenqute de la Commission. Nous rappelons que les services de comparaison de prix dpendent en grande partie du trafic gnr. Plus de trafic engendre plus de clics, ce qui gnre plus de recettes. En outre, plus de trafic attire aussi plus de dtaillants qui souhaitent inscrire leurs produits sur un service de comparaison de prix. Aussi, compte tenu de la domination exerce par Google sur le march de la recherche gnrale en ligne (part de march estime  plus de 90 % dans lespace conomique europen), son moteur de recherche est une source importante de trafic pour les services de comparaison de prix. Selon les convictions de plusieurs entreprises, qui ont t prouves par la Commission, Google a us de sa position dominante de la recherche en ligne pour sadonner  des actes rprhensibles comme :

-       accorder une position de premier plan  son propre service de comparaison de prix ;
-       rtrograder les services de comparaison de prix concurrents dans ses rsultats de recherche.

 
Cela a donc conduit la Commission  infliger une amende de 2,42 milliards deuros  Google. Aprs la sanction inflige par la Commission, Google a bien videmment marqu son dsaccord concernant les faits qui lui sont reprochs et a dclar quelle examinait la dcision de la Commission en vue dun ventuel appel. Depuis quelques jours, la firme de Mountain View a joint lacte  son intention en interjetant appel de la sanction inflige par la Commission. Lors dune audience de trois jours, Alphabet, lentreprise mre de Google a prsent ses arguments pour faire baisser ou annuler lamende de 2,4 milliards deuros. Selon Alphabet, les montants supplmentaires imposs  lamende inflige par la Commission europenne en 2017 pour dissuader les comportements anticoncurrentiels et connus sous le nom de multiplicateur dissuasif et un autre facteur multiplicateur, taient excessifs et injustifis. Christopher Thomas, lavocat de Google, aurait avanc devant les juges que  2,4 milliards deuros est un montant significatif, il pourrait attirer les gros titres, mais il nest pas justifi par les faits rels de cette affaire .

Il ajouta quil ny aurait pas d avoir damende en premier lieu, car la jurisprudence existante montrait que le comportement de Google ntait pas anticoncurrentiel alors que ses parts de march et les 13 pays o linfraction avait t commise ne justifiaient pas la taille du multiplicateur. Pour cette affaire, rappelons-le, la Commission a utilis un multiplicateur de gravit compris entre 5 % et 20 % sur le chiffre daffaires de Google ralis en 2016 dans les 13 pays de lUE, ce qui est suprieur aux 5 % prlevs sur Intel en 2009. Mais les lois de lUE autorisent les rgulateurs  appliquer un multiplicateur pouvant aller jusqu 30 %.

Si Google souhaite faire rviser le montant de lamende  travers cet appel en justice, cette action pourrait galement se rvler tre prjudiciable pour lentreprise. En effet,  la fin du troisime jour de laudience, Colm Mac Eochaidh, lun des cinq juges qui ont entendu laffaire et qui avait dclar un jour plus tt que la socit avait clairement commis une infraction, a avanc que le Tribunal de lUE avait le pouvoir daugmenter lamende de 2,4 milliards deuros (2,6 milliards de dollars), sil constate que cette somme tait insuffisante pour dissuader lentreprise de nouveaux comportements anticoncurrentiels.

En outre, ce montant qui a t considr par lavocat de Google comme remarquable est dcrit par le juge comme  une petite somme dargent  entre les mains de lentreprise. Pour Mac Eochaidh, cela ressemble  une personne avec 120 euros  qui lon imposait une amende de 2,4 euros pour dpt dordures.  Voulez-vous viter les 2,4 euros ? , a demand le juge irlandais Colm Mac Eochaidh. De mme, Google a tent de rejeter la possibilit daugmenter lamende sans la demande des rgulateurs, mais le juge a dclar que cela tait possible. Mais en fin de compte, la perspective dune augmentation de lamende a t qualifie de thorique par le prsident du collge. En date, laugmentation dune amende na eu quun seul prcdent dans lhistoire de la Cour. Ce fut lorsque le gant allemand des produits chimiques BASF SE a t condamn  payer 54 000 euros en 2007 en plus dune amende initiale de 35 millions deuros pour avoir particip  une entente sur les produits chimiques.

La dcision de justice dans cette affaire opposant Google  la Commission europenne est attendue lanne prochaine. Certainement, elle aura un impact significatif sur ses autres appels ainsi que sur dautres affaires antitrust contre des entreprises technologiques.  Larrt guidera les affaires futures, non seulement pour la Commission europenne, mais aussi pour les tats membres et les tribunaux en dehors de lUE , a dclar James Killick, un avocat reprsentant la Computer & Communications Industry Association de Washington, un groupe de lindustrie technologique. Si Google perd le procs, il a le droit de faire appel devant la plus haute juridiction de lUE, la Cour de justice des Communauts europennes.

Source : Reuters, Irish Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lventualit de rehausser le montant de lamende de Google en cas dabus constats de la part de Google ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quil y a une traque qui est mene contre les grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines ?

 ::fleche::  Ou pensez-vous que Google est sanctionn  juste titre et devrait ltre toutes les fois que des manquements sont constats ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google trane la Commission europenne en justice, pour tenter dannuler une amende qui lui a t inflige pour ses agissements anticoncurrentiels
 ::fleche::  Antitrust : Bruxelles inflige une amende de 1,49 milliard deuros  Google aprs 3 ans denqute sur ses restrictions sur AdSense
 ::fleche::  La CNIL inflige une amende record de 50 millions deuros  Google, une premire sanction dun gant amricain dans le cadre du RGPD
 ::fleche::  La Commission de la concurrence de lInde condamne Google  payer une amende de 17 millions deuros, pour abus de position dominante
 ::fleche::  LUE devrait infliger une nouvelle amende record  Google pour infraction  la lgislation antitrust, concernant ses restrictions sur AdSense

----------


## phil995511

La demande de Google est clairement abusive, ils se sont sciemment mal comports et puis maintenant ils viennent implorer notre pardon pour qu'on leur rduise le montant de leur amande !!

Ils se moquent clairement de nous et il mritent par l mme des sanctions plus fermes que celles que nous leur avons infliges !!

Part ailleurs que le gouvernement US vient de taxer les importations d'avions de Aribus de 15 % sur territoire amricain, rendant ainsi leur vente sur ce territoire US quasiment impossible.

Les politiciens us et leur gouvernement se moquent de nos lois europennes / des intrts des europens, ils veulent juste faire un max de fric sur notre dos. Du coup ils laissent "carte blanche"  leurs entreprises pour en faire autant. 

Tout comme le 3/4 des botes US Google fait tout pour payer le moins dimpts possible en Europe, ils veulent juste rapporter un maximum de devises europennes dans leur pays sans payer de taxes...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google aurait renforc sa position sur le march des comparaisons des prix malgr les injonctions de l'UE,*
*selon une tude publie par 25 de ses concurrents * 

En 2004, Google est arriv sur le march distinct des services de comparaison de prix en Europe en lanant un produit appel au dpart  Froogle , rebaptis ensuite  Google Product Search  en 2008 et dnomm depuis 2013  Google Shopping . Ce produit permet aux consommateurs de comparer des produits et des prix en ligne et de trouver des offres de dtaillants en ligne de toute sorte, dont des magasins en ligne de fabricants, des plateformes (comme Amazon et eBay) et dautres revendeurs.

Pour tre comptitif sur un march dj occup par des acteurs bien implants, Google a commenc  introduire en 2008 sur les marchs europens un changement fondamental dans sa stratgie visant  promouvoir son service de comparaison de prix, selon une enqute de la Commission. Rappelons que les services de comparaison de prix dpendent en grande partie du trafic gnr : _plus de trafic_ engendre _plus de clics_ et donc _plus de recettes_. En outre, _plus de trafic_ attire aussi plus de dtaillants qui souhaitent inscrire leurs produits sur un service de comparaison de prix. Aussi, compte tenu de la domination exerce par Google sur le march de la recherche gnrale en ligne (part de march estime  plus de 90 % dans lespace conomique europen), son moteur de recherche est une source importante de trafic pour les services de comparaison de prix. Selon les convictions de plusieurs entreprises, qui ont t prouves par la Commission, Google a us de sa position dominante de la recherche en ligne pour sadonner  des actes rprhensibles comme :
accorder une position de premier plan  son propre service de comparaison de prix ;rtrograder les services de comparaison de prix concurrents dans ses rsultats de recherche.


*Google tente d'apaiser la situation aprs des amendes*

En juin 2017, aprs des annes de procdures et de multiples tentatives d'entente avec Google, la Commission europenne a dcid de lui infliger une amende record de 2,42 milliards d'euros pour abus de position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche en favorisant son propre service de comparaison de prix.

Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, a dclar : 

 Google est  l'origine d'un grand nombre de produits et de services innovants qui ont chang notre vie, ce qui est positif. Mais sa stratgie relative  son service de comparaison de prix ne s'est pas limite  attirer des clients en rendant son produit meilleur que celui de ses concurrents. En effet, Google a abus de sa position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche en favorisant son propre service de comparaison de prix dans ses rsultats de recherche et en rtrogradant ceux de ses concurrents.

 Ce que Google a fait est illgal au regard des rgles de concurrence de l'UE. Elle a empch les autres socits de livrer concurrence sur la base de leurs mrites et d'innover. Et surtout, elle a empch les consommateurs europens de bnficier d'un rel choix de services et de tirer pleinement profit de l'innovation. 

Les principaux griefs portent sur la place privilgie que Google accorde  Google Shopping sur les pages de rsultats de recherche, rtrogradant du coup les services concurrents de comparaison de prix de produits.

En prononant sa dcision, la Commission avait donn un dlai de 90 jours  Google pour lui faire des propositions visant  mettre fin aux pratiques dnonces et les mettre en uvre. Google a fait appel de l'amende de la Commission europenne, mais a accept de mettre au point un systme qui, selon lui, rend les achats plus quitables. Et comme solution, Google a propos et mis en place, aprs approbation de la Commission, un systme d'enchres aux comparateurs de prix concurrents. Concrtement, il s'agissait pour Google de ne plus afficher uniquement les annonces Google Shopping en haut des rsultats de recherche. La firme a dcid de donner la possibilit aux comparateurs de prix concurrents d'avoir des annonces  cet endroit privilgi, mais les places tant limites, il tait question de les vendre aux plus offrants.

Google a galement dcid de traiter son service Shopping au mme titre que les concurrents. Pour cela, Google a accept de sparer son service de comparaison de prix de la socit principale et de sassurer quil fonctionne de manire indpendante. Cela veut dire que Google Shopping devait participer  la vente aux enchres de la mme manire et dans les mmes conditions que tous les autres. Et les emplacements publicitaires qui seraient vendus aux enchres  Google Shopping ne seraient pas subventionns par les revenus de l'activit principale de publicit de Google. 


En novembre 2018, un an aprs la mise en place de ce systme, dans une lettre ouverte adresse  la commissaire  la concurrence de l'UE, 14 services de comparaison de prix europens ont dclar que les mesures mises en place par l'entreprise pour amliorer les choses ne faisaient, au contraire, que les aggraver. Et ils ont exhort la commission  exiger de Google une nouvelle solution. Les rivaux ont estim que le processus de vente aux enchres n'est  ni conforme ni efficace . 

En mars 2019, pour viter de nouvelles amendes, Google a cherch  promouvoir ses rivaux afin de se conformer  la loi antitrust de l'UE. Plus prcisment, Google a introduit un nouveau lien dans ses rsultats de recherche, qui vise  gnrer davantage de trafic vers ses concurrents. Ce nouveau lien tait initialement disponible en Allemagne, en France et aux Pays-Bas. Quelques entreprises concurrentes ont t slectionnes pour le tester parmi lesquelles l'entreprise Kelkoo qui l'a d'ailleurs confirm sur son blog.

*Trois ans aprs* 

Pourtant, trois ans aprs que les autorits antitrust de l'UE lui ont ordonn de cesser de favoriser son propre service de comparaison de prix, Google semble avoir renforc sa position de march, selon une tude publie ce lundi par 25 de ses concurrents.

La dernire tude du cabinet de conseil Lademann & Associates a port sur le service de comparaison de prix SPRGn.DE d'Axel Springer Idealo, la socit britannique Kelkoo, le franais LeGuide et d'autres dans 21 pays europens.

 Elle (la proposition de Google) a encore renforc la position de Google sur les marchs nationaux des services de comparaison de prix et a consolid sa position dominante dans la recherche gnrale , a dclar Thomas Hoppner, auteur de l'tude et conseiller de plusieurs concurrents de Google.  Ce nest pas parce que la Commission a impos la mauvaise solution, cest parce que le mcanisme de conformit choisi par Google ne respecte pas le recours impos , a-t-il dclar.

Hoppner a appel la Commission soit  forcer Google  proposer une solution plus efficace, soit  sanctionner l'entreprise pour violation de ses directives. La Commission a dclar qu'elle surveillait le march pour valuer l'efficacit de la proposition de Google.

Google a dclar que les chiffres de ltude ignoraient les faits et le raisonnement de la Commission dans sa dcision :  La solution fonctionne avec succs depuis trois ans, gnrant des milliards de clics pour plus de 600 services de comparaison de prix, et est soumis  une surveillance intensive , a dclar une porte-parole de lentreprise.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Lorsque vous faites vos recherches, tombez-vous souvent sur des offres concurrentes ?

----------


## ManPaq

Quand Google s'enrhume l'Europe prend froid : Google propose et l'Europe dispose,  croire qu' chaque mesure existe sa contre-mesure et en terme d'objectivit et d'impartialit l'Europe est assez loin d'tre exemplaire. Mais quels sont ces enquteurs justiciers investigateurs qui dressent ces constats alarmant que les cours de justice clament en exergues? Il ne nous reste  nous pauvres pons qu' constater la justice faire son pain et de manger les miettes.
 ::?:  c'est l'automne, les paroles s'envolent.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Antitrust : le Tribunal de l'UE confirme en appel l'amende de 2,4 Mds d'euros inflige  Google par la Commission europenne,*
*pour abus de position dominante sur la recherche en ligne * 

*La deuxime plus haute juridiction de l'UE, le Tribunal de l'Union europenne, a confirm une dcision de 2017 de la Commission europenne qui a conclu que Google avait enfreint la loi antitrust dans la faon dont il utilisait son moteur de recherche pour promouvoir son service de comparaison d'achats et rtrograder ceux de ses rivaux. Google et sa socit mre Alphabet ont fait appel de la dcision, mais le Tribunal a rejet cet appel aujourd'hui et confirm une amende de 2,4 milliards d'euros. Google et Alphabet ont dsormais la possibilit de faire  nouveau appel de la dcision auprs de la plus haute juridiction de l'UE, la Cour europenne de justice.*

Par dcision du 27 juin 2017, la Commission a constat que, dans treize pays de lEspace conomique europen, Google avait abus de sa position dominante dtenue sur le march de la recherche gnrale sur Internet en favorisant son propre comparateur de produits, un service de recherche spcialise, par rapport aux comparateurs de produits concurrents. Dune part, la Commission a considr que les rsultats dune recherche de produits lance  partir du moteur de recherche gnrale de Google taient positionns et prsents de manire plus attractive lorsquil sagissait des propres rsultats du comparateur de produits de Google que lorsquil sagissait des rsultats issus des comparateurs de produits concurrents. Dautre part, ces derniers, qui apparaissaient comme de simples rsultats gnriques (prsents sous forme de liens bleus), taient, par ce fait, contrairement aux rsultats du comparateur de produits de Google, susceptibles dtre rtrograds par des algorithmes dajustement dans les pages de rsultats gnrales de Google.

Margrethe Vestager, la commissaire charge de la politique de concurrence, a dclar  l'poque :  Google est  l'origine d'un grand nombre de produits et de services innovants qui ont chang notre vie, ce qui est positif. Mais sa stratgie relative  son service de comparaison de prix ne s'est pas limite  attirer des clients en rendant son produit meilleur que celui de ses concurrents. En effet, Google a abus de sa position dominante sur le march des moteurs de recherche en favorisant son propre service de comparaison de prix dans ses rsultats de recherche et en rtrogradant ceux de ses concurrents .

Les principaux griefs portent sur la place privilgie que Google accorde  Google Shopping sur les pages de rsultats de recherche, rtrogradant du coup les services concurrents de comparaison de prix de produits.

En effet, Bruxelles prcise quen 2008, Google a commenc  introduire sur les marchs europens un changement fondamental dans sa stratgie visant  promouvoir son service de comparaison de prix. Cette stratgie tait fonde sur la domination exerce par Google sur le march de la recherche gnrale sur l'Internet, et non sur une concurrence base sur les mrites sur les marchs de la comparaison de prix :
Google a toujours accord une position de premier plan  son propre service de comparaison de prix : lorsqu'un consommateur introduit une demande dans le moteur de recherche de Google, pour laquelle le service de comparaison de prix de Google souhaite montrer des rsultats, ceux-ci sont affichs en haut ou dans la premire partie des rsultats de recherche ;Google a rtrograd les services de comparaison de prix concurrents dans ses rsultats de recherche : les services concurrents de comparaison de prix apparaissent dans les rsultats de recherche de Google sur la base des algorithmes de recherche gnrique de Google. Google ayant assorti ces algorithmes de plusieurs critres, les services de comparaison de prix concurrents sont rtrograds. Il est tabli que mme le service concurrent le mieux class n'apparat en moyenne qu' la page 4 des rsultats de la recherche de Google, les autres figurant encore plus bas. Le service de comparaison de prix de Google n'est pas soumis aux algorithmes de recherche gnrique de Google, donc  ces rtrogradations.
La consquence ? Le service de comparaison de prix de Google est bien plus visible pour les consommateurs dans les rsultats de recherche de Google, alors que les services de comparaison de prix concurrents sont beaucoup moins visibles.


Google et Alphabet ont introduit un recours contre la dcision de la Commission devant le Tribunal de lUnion europenne.

*La dcision du Tribunal*

*Le Tribunal reconnat le caractre anticoncurrentiel de la pratique litigieuse*

Tout dabord, le Tribunal considre que la seule position dominante dune entreprise, ft-elle de lampleur de celle de Google, nimplique aucun reproche  lgard de lentreprise concerne, mme si elle projette de stendre sur un march voisin. Toutefois, le Tribunal constate que, en favorisant son propre comparateur de produits sur ses pages de rsultats gnrales par le biais dune prsentation et dun positionnement privilgis, tout en relguant, dans ces pages, les rsultats des comparateurs concurrents, par le biais dalgorithmes de classement, Google sest carte de la concurrence par les mrites. En effet, en raison de trois circonstances particulires,  savoir, i) limportance du trafic gnr par le moteur de recherche gnrale de Google pour les comparateurs de produits, ii) le comportement des utilisateurs qui se focalisent en gnral sur les premiers rsultats ainsi que iii) la proportion importante et le caractre non effectivement remplaable du trafic  dtourn  dans le trafic des comparateurs de produits, la pratique litigieuse tait de nature  conduire  un affaiblissement de la concurrence sur le march.

Le Tribunal note galement que, compte tenu de la vocation universelle du moteur de recherche gnrale de Google, qui est conu pour indexer des rsultats comprenant tous les contenus possibles, la promotion sur les pages de rsultats de Google dun seul type de rsultat spcialis,  savoir les siens, revt une certaine forme danormalit. En effet, un moteur de recherche gnrale est une infrastructure, en principe, ouverte, dont la raison dtre et la valeur rsident dans sa capacit  tre ouvert aux rsultats venant de lextrieur,  savoir de sources tierces, et  afficher ces sources lesquelles lenrichissent et le crdibilisent.

Ensuite, le Tribunal estime que la prsente affaire porte sur les conditions de fourniture par Google de son service de recherche gnrale par le biais de laccs aux pages de rsultats gnrales par les comparateurs de produits concurrents. Il indique,  cet gard, que la page de rsultats gnrale prsente des caractristiques qui la rapprochent dune facilit essentielle dans la mesure o il nexiste actuellement aucun substitut rel ou potentiel disponible permettant de la remplacer de faon conomiquement viable sur le march. Toutefois, le Tribunal confirme que toute pratique concernant laccs  une telle facilit nimplique pas ncessairement dtre apprcie  la lumire des conditions applicables au refus de fourniture nonces dans larrt Bronner 2, que Google invoquait au soutien de son argumentation. Dans ce contexte, le Tribunal considre que la pratique litigieuse ne repose pas sur un refus de fourniture, mais repose sur une diffrence de traitement opre par Google au seul bnfice de son propre comparateur, si bien que larrt susvis ne trouve pas application en lespce.

Enfin, le Tribunal constate que le traitement diffrenci appliqu par Google sopre en fonction de lorigine des rsultats,  savoir selon quils proviennent de son propre comparateur ou des comparateurs concurrents. Le Tribunal juge ainsi que, en ralit, Google favorise son propre comparateur par rapport aux comparateurs concurrents et non pas un meilleur rsultat quun autre. Le Tribunal note,  cet gard, que, mme si les rsultats des comparateurs concurrents taient plus pertinents, ils ne pouvaient jamais bnficier dun traitement similaire  celui des rsultats du comparateur Google en ce qui concerne leur positionnement et leur prsentation. Certes, Google a entre-temps permis aux comparateurs de produits concurrents daugmenter la qualit de laffichage de leurs rsultats en accdant  ses  boxes  moyennant paiement, mais le Tribunal constate quun tel service tait conditionn au fait que les comparateurs de produits changent leur modle conomique et renoncent  tre des concurrents directs de Google pour en devenir des clients.

*La Commission a constat  juste titre des effets prjudiciables  la concurrence*

Le Tribunal rejette les arguments invoqus par Google pour contester les passages de la dcision attaque relatifs aux consquences de la pratique litigieuse sur le trafic.  cet gard, le Tribunal souligne que ces arguments tiennent uniquement compte de limpact de laffichage des rsultats du comparateur de produits de Google sans prendre en compte celui du mauvais placement des rsultats de comparateurs de produits concurrents dans les rsultats gnriques. Or, la Commission avait mis en cause les effets conjugus de ces deux aspects en sappuyant sur de nombreux lments, notamment des donnes de trafic concrtes et la corrlation entre la visibilit dun rsultat et le trafic vers le site dont mane ce rsultat, pour tablir le lien entre le comportement de Google et la baisse globale du trafic depuis ses pages de rsultats gnrales vers les comparateurs de produits concurrents et sa hausse significative pour son propre comparateur de produits.

Sagissant des effets de la pratique litigieuse sur la concurrence, le Tribunal rappelle quun abus de position dominante existe lorsque lentreprise dominante, en recourant  des moyens diffrents de ceux qui gouvernent une comptition normale, fait obstacle au maintien du degr de concurrence ou au dveloppement de celle-ci, et que cela peut tre tabli par la seule dmonstration que son comportement a la capacit de restreindre la concurrence. Ainsi, la Commission, mme si elle devait analyser toutes les circonstances pertinentes, y compris les arguments de Google relatifs  lvolution relle des marchs, ntait pas tenue didentifier des effets rels dviction des marchs. Dans ce contexte, le Tribunal constate que, en lespce, aprs avoir mesur les effets rels du comportement en cause sur le trafic des comparateurs de produits issu des pages de rsultats gnrales de Google, la Commission a montr, sur des bases suffisantes, que ce trafic reprsentait une large part de leur trafic total, que cette part ne pouvait pas tre effectivement remplace par dautres sources de trafic, comme les publicits (AdWords) ou les applications mobiles, et quil en rsultait potentiellement la disparition de comparateurs de produits, une baisse de linnovation sur leur march et un moindre choix pour les consommateurs, lments caractristiques dun affaiblissement de la concurrence.

Le Tribunal rejette par ailleurs largument de Google daprs lequel la concurrence serait reste vive sur le march des services de la comparaison de produits en raison de la prsence des plates-formes marchandes sur ce march. Le Tribunal confirme en effet lanalyse de la Commission selon laquelle ces plates-formes ne sont pas sur le mme march. Mme si les deux catgories de sites offrent des fonctions de recherche de produits, ce nest pas dans les mmes conditions et les utilisateurs, que ce soient les internautes ou les vendeurs sur Internet, ne les utilisent pas dans la mme perspective, mais, le cas chant,  titre complmentaire. Le Tribunal approuve ds lors la Commission selon laquelle la pression concurrentielle des plates-formes marchandes sur Google est faible. Il prcise que, mme si les plates-formes marchandes avaient t dans le mme march que les comparateurs de produits, leffet anticoncurrentiel identifi aurait t suffisant pour qualifier dabusif le comportement de Google, car, dans tous les pays concerns, une part non ngligeable de ce march, celle des comparateurs de produits, aurait t affecte. Le Tribunal valide donc lanalyse de la Commission sur le march de la recherche spcialise pour la comparaison de produits.

*En revanche, le Tribunal estime que la Commission na pas tabli que le comportement de Google avait eu des effets anticoncurrentiels, mme potentiels, sur le march de la recherche gnrale et il annule en consquence le constat dinfraction pour ce seul march.*

*Le Tribunal, au terme dune nouvelle apprciation de linfraction, confirme le montant de la sanction*

Le Tribunal rejette les arguments de Google soutenant quaucune sanction ne devait lui tre inflige. En particulier, ni le fait que le type de comportement en cause ait t analys pour la premire fois par la Commission au regard des rgles de concurrence ni le fait qu un stade de la procdure celle-ci ait pu indiquer quelle ne pouvait pas imposer certaines modifications de ses pratiques  Google ou quelle ait accept de tenter de rsoudre le cas par la voie dengagements pris par Google nempchaient de lui infliger une sanction.

Par ailleurs, aprs avoir procd  une apprciation propre des faits en vue de dterminer le niveau de la sanction, le Tribunal constate, dune part, que lannulation partielle de la dcision attaque, limite au march de la recherche gnrale, na pas dimpact sur le montant de lamende, ds lors que la Commission, pour dterminer le montant de base de lamende, navait pas pris en considration la valeur des ventes sur ce march. Dautre part, le Tribunal souligne le caractre particulirement grave de linfraction et, sil tient compte de ce que labus na pas t dmontr sur le march de la recherche gnrale, il prend aussi en considration le fait que le comportement en cause a t adopt de manire dlibre et non par ngligence. Au terme de son analyse, le Tribunal estime que le montant de la sanction pcuniaire inflige  Google doit tre confirm.

Source : dcision de justice

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour.




> *Antitrust : le Tribunal de l'UE confirme en appel l'amende de 2,4 Mds d'euros inflige  Google par la Commission europenne,*
> *pour abus de position dominante sur la recherche en ligne *


C'est peut-tre le montant que les Usa ont accept en change de la prise du contrat des sous-marin Australien.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Google fait  nouveau appel devant la plus haute juridiction de l'UE pour faire annuler une amende de 2,8 milliards de dollars, inflige en 2017 pour l'utilisation de son propre service de comparaison de prix*

*Google dpose un recours devant la plus haute juridiction de l'Union europenne contre une dcision antrieure de maintenir une amende antitrust de 2,8 milliards de dollars, a dclar jeudi en fin de journe un porte-parole de l'unit Alphabet, ce qui constitue la deuxime tentative de l'entreprise pour annuler la sanction.*

La commissaire europenne  la concurrence, Margrethe Vestager, a inflig une amende au moteur de recherche internet le plus populaire au monde en 2017 pour l'utilisation de son propre service de comparaison de prix afin d'obtenir un avantage dloyal sur des rivaux europens plus petits.

Cette affaire tait la premire de trois dcisions qui ont vu Google accumuler 8,25 milliards d'euros d'amendes antitrust de l'UE au cours de la dernire dcennie. 

En novembre, le Tribunal de l'Union europenne a largement rejet la contestation de l'amende par Google, estimant que la Commission europenne avait correctement conclu que les pratiques de l'entreprise avaient port atteinte  la concurrence.

Les juges luxembourgeois ont rejet l'argument de l'entreprise selon lequel la prsence de plateformes marchandes tmoignait d'une forte concurrence.


"_Aprs mre rflexion, nous avons dcid de faire appel de la dcision du Tribunal, car nous estimons que certains domaines ncessitent une clarification juridique de la part de la Cour de justice des Communauts europennes_", a dclar le porte-parole de Google dans un communiqu.

"_Indpendamment de l'appel, nous continuons  investir dans notre remde, qui fonctionne avec succs depuis plusieurs annes, et nous continuerons  travailler de manire constructive avec la Commission europenne._"

Le soutien du tribunal en novembre pourrait galement renforcer la main de Mme Vestager dans ses enqutes sur Amazon , Apple et Facebook.

Source : Alphabet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Droits voisins : Google fait appel de l'amende  disproportionne  de 500 millions d'euros pour atteinte aux droits d'auteurs, une procdure qui n'aura aucune incidence sur la date butoir

 ::fleche::  Un tribunal russe a inflig une amende de 98 millions de dollars  Google et une autre de 27,15 millions de dollars  Meta, pour avoir omis de supprimer des contenus jugs illgaux par le pays

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : le Tribunal de l'UE confirme en appel l'amende de 2,4 Mds d'euros inflige  Google par la Commission europenne, pour abus de position dominante sur la recherche en ligne

 ::fleche::  Google dclare  la Cour de justice de l'UE qu'il est de loin la premire requte de recherche sur Bing, dans le cadre de l'appel de l'amende de 4,34 milliards d'euros qu'il a cope en 2018

----------


## byrautor

Merci Google pour tous les services que tu nous rends, nous les nophytes en "informatique" (une liste de savoir faire ou d'informations que nous ne possdons pas ou trop longue pour nos petites mmoires).
Tu devrais envoyer la facture  l' Europe, 350 millions d'utilisateurs ! :8-):

----------


## weed

> Merci Google pour tous les services que tu nous rends, nous les nophytes en "informatique" (une liste de savoir faire ou d'informations que nous ne possdons pas ou trop longue pour nos petites mmoires).
> Tu devrais envoyer la facture  l' Europe, 350 millions d'utilisateurs !


Est ce que les gens seraient prt  payer ? Je suis loin d'tre certain. Imaginons si Google faisaient payer (de manire numraires) ses services  ses utilisateurs, ce serait rendre service  la concurrence,  l'Europe. Je ne pense que Google soit prt. 

Sinon en terme de cout, je pense que ce serait au contraire aux utilisateurs de recevoir de l'argent et non pas payer vu la masse d'information rcoltes extrement prcises et qui se monayent  prix fort. L'information prcise d'utilisateur est l'or noir

----------


## byrautor

> Est ce que les gens seraient prt  payer ? Je suis loin d'tre certain. Imaginons si Google faisaient payer (de manire numraires) ses services  ses utilisateurs, ce serait rendre service  la concurrence,  l'Europe. Je ne pense que Google soit prt. 
> 
> Sinon en terme de cout, je pense que ce serait au contraire aux utilisateurs de recevoir de l'argent et non pas payer vu la masse d'information rcoltes extrment prcises et qui se monayent  prix fort. L'information prcise d'utilisateur est l'or noir


Pas d'accord, la masse d'informations, mais presque tous mes fournisseurs l'ont ! l'administration et les journalistes dlateurs l'ont, la Scurit Sociale l'a, mon docteur aussi, mes infirmires aussi, etc ...Quand on lit les journaux qui publient (et vivent avec) des informations "confidentielles", des enqutes de police, des tribunaux, et qui ont, comme les mdias, leurs "cellules" ( me rappelle quelque chose) d'investigations qui diffusent l'impubliable dans un ETAT de DROIT, qu'a de plus Google ?  
C'est l'Europe qui devrait se mordre les doigts devant son, que dis-je ses incapacits permanentes,  raliser de grands projets informatique. 
Pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe, je dis bien effleurer du bout des doigts le comportement des civilisations lisez le premier livre "Fondation" d'Isaac Asimov ..... vous aurez une toute petite ide de ce qui peut advenir.......... 

je dis merci Google pour tout ce que tu me donnes (et que tu donnes  tous ceux que je connais) gratuitement et c'est toi qui devrait prsenter la facture  "l'Europe", enfin a ce qui veut s'appeler ainsi.

----------


## weed

> Pas d'accord, la masse d'informations, mais presque tous mes fournisseurs l'ont ! l'administration et les journalistes dlateurs l'ont, la Scurit Sociale l'a, mon docteur aussi, mes infirmires aussi, etc ...


Ma grand mre m'a toujours qu'il ne fait pas mettre toujours mes oeufs dans le mme panier. 
Et bien, cela peut s'appliquer pour tout, y compris les socits qui rcoltent nos donnes. Je prfre que plusieurs entreprises rcoltent juste une petite bride d'information plutot qu'une grosse qui rcolte une grande partie de ma vie. 
Que connait mon docteur ? uniquement mon tat de sant 
L'administration ? ma feuille d'imposition, l'ensemble de mes achats si j'utilise ma carte bancaire, 


Et Google ?  
*Gmail* => Tous les conversations. Je pense que tu as entendu  plusieurs reprises que les employs ont accs aux comptes Gmails des utilisateurs
*Google Search* => toutes mes habitudes de recherches. De nos jours, on fait de plus de chose sur le net. 

La localisation =>  Il y a eu un article racontant qu'un utilisateur expriment a pu remarquer que l'envoi de la golocalisation, de son tlphone, continu  tre envoy  mme s'il avait dsactiv le GPS. Cela avait fait scandale et Google avait avou l'envoi de la golocalisation. 
Son excuse est que l'envoi de la golicalisation, mme sans le consentement de l'utilisateur, c'est pour le bien des utilisateurs pour avoir un service Gmap optimis  ::ptdr:: 
Avec la localisation, on peut obtenir un paquet  d'information sur un utilisateur et faire beaucoup de prdiction prcise. Par exemple, la frquence des alls et retour dans un hopital, on peut en dduire normment de chose. Un utilisateur pour ensuite faire des prdictions. 
Exemple : prdire que l'utilisateur travaille dans le milieu de la sant, un malade, ... 
Pas top de ne pas en inform les utilisateurs  leur insu ... 

Les voitures sont de plus en plus quip de Android Car, pratique galement pour suivre  la trace les trajets en vhicule  :;): 

*Consomation de mdia* => ChromeCast ou Android TV

Et je ne parle pas des cables sous marins Google, qui sont habituellement gr par les FAI. Bonjour les problmes de neutralit du net. 





> C'est l'Europe qui devrait se mordre les doigts devant son, que dis-je ses incapacits permanentes,  raliser de grands projets informatique. 
> Pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe, je dis bien effleurer du bout des doigts le comportement des civilisations lisez le premier livre "Fondation" d'Isaac Asimov ..... vous aurez une toute petite ide de ce qui peut advenir..........


l'Europe a essay, l'Europe est  l'initiative de l'impot minimum de 15% au niveau mondial.
Malheureusement le nerf de la guerre de nos jours  est l'argent, pour pouvoir dpenser des milliards en r&d.





> je dis merci Google pour tout ce que tu me donnes (et que tu donnes  tous ceux que je connais) gratuitement et c'est toi qui devrait prsenter la facture  "l'Europe", enfin a ce qui veut s'appeler ainsi.


Comme je te dis, tu donnes plus que te donnes Google, ce n'est certe pas de manire numraire mais en information.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Le comparateur de prix PriceRunner a annonc qu'il poursuivait Google pour un montant d'environ 2,1 milliards d'euros, allguant que le gant amricain a manipul les rsultats de recherche*

*En novembre, Google a perdu son appel contre une amende de 2,42 milliards d'euros qui lui avait t inflige en 2017, selon laquelle l'utilisation de son propre service de comparaison de prix lui confrait un avantage dloyal par rapport  ses petits concurrents europens.*

"_Ils abusent toujours du march dans une trs large mesure et n'ont fondamentalement rien chang_", a dclar Mikael Lindahl, directeur gnral de PriceRunner, dans une interview.

PriceRunner, qui est en passe d'tre rachet par la fintech sudoise Klarna, a dclar qu'un procs qu'il a intent en Sude visait  faire payer  Google une compensation pour les bnfices qu'il a perdus en Grande-Bretagne depuis 2008, ainsi qu'en Sude et au Danemark depuis 2013.

Un porte-parole de Google a dclar que l'entreprise dfendrait la poursuite devant les tribunaux.

"_Les changements que nous avons apports aux annonces de shopping en 2017 fonctionnent avec succs [...]. PriceRunner a choisi de ne pas utiliser les annonces de shopping sur Google, et n'a donc peut-tre pas connu les mmes succs que les autres_", a dclar le porte-parole de Google.

Lindahl a dclar que PriceRunner tait prt  se battre pendant de nombreuses annes, qu'il avait obtenu des dizaines de millions d'euros de financement externe et qu'il avait mis en place des mesures dans le cas o il ne gagnerait pas.


L'amende inflige par la Commission europenne en 2017 tait le rsultat d'une enqute de sept ans dclenche par des dizaines de plaintes selon lesquelles Google aurait fauss les rsultats de recherche sur Internet pour favoriser son service d'achat, portant ainsi prjudice  ses rivaux et aux consommateurs.

La Commission a constat que Google accordait systmatiquement une place prpondrante  son propre service de comparaison de prix et rtrogradait les services de comparaison de prix rivaux dans ses rsultats de recherche.

"_Les consommateurs europens se sont vus refuser un vritable choix en matire de services d'achat pendant de nombreuses annes et cette mesure constitue une tape pour faire en sorte que cela cesse maintenant_", a dclar un porte-parole de Klarna.

En novembre, Klarna a accept d'acheter PriceRunner  la socit d'investissement Creades pour 1,06 milliard de couronnes sudoises (124,36 millions de dollars).
L'opration devrait tre conclue au cours du premier trimestre.

Idealo, le comparateur de prix d'Axel Springer, a ensuite poursuivi Google en 2019 pour 500 millions d'euros.

Sources : PriceRunner, Google

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  PriceRunner pourrait-il remporter ce procs ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le tribunal rejette l'amende antitrust de 1,2 milliard de dollars inflige par l'UE  Intel, une dcision qui pourrait encourager Google  lutter contre trois lourdes amendes antitrust de l'UE

 ::fleche::  Antitrust : le Tribunal de l'UE confirme en appel l'amende de 2,4 Mds d'euros inflige  Google par la Commission europenne,, pour abus de position dominante sur la recherche en ligne

 ::fleche::  Google fait  nouveau appel pour faire annuler une amende de 2,8 milliards de dollars, inflige en 2017 pour l'utilisation de son propre service de comparaison de prix pour obtenir un avantage dloyal

----------


## Escapetiger

> Et Google ?  
> *Gmail* => Tous les conversations. Je pense que tu as entendu  plusieurs reprises que les employs ont accs aux comptes Gmails des utilisateurs
> *Google Search* => toutes mes habitudes de recherches. De nos jours, on fait de plus de chose sur le net. 
> 
> La localisation =>  Il y a eu un article racontant qu'un utilisateur expriment a pu remarquer que l'envoi de la golocalisation, de son tlphone, continu  tre envoy  mme s'il avait dsactiv le GPS. Cela avait fait scandale et Google avait avou l'envoi de la golocalisation. 
> Son excuse est que l'envoi de la golicalisation, mme sans le consentement de l'utilisateur, c'est pour le bien des utilisateurs pour avoir un service Gmap optimis 
> Avec la localisation, on peut obtenir un paquet  d'information sur un utilisateur et faire beaucoup de prdiction prcise. Par exemple, la frquence des alls et retour dans un hopital, on peut en dduire normment de chose. Un utilisateur pour ensuite faire des prdictions. 
> Exemple : prdire que l'utilisateur travaille dans le milieu de la sant, un malade, ... 
> Pas top de ne pas en inform les utilisateurs  leur insu ... 
> ...


Tout  fait, 
On va rappeler le documentaire en franais accessible sur la toile Nothing to Hide :



> Le film aborde la question de la surveillance de masse et son degr d'acceptation par la population rsum par l'argument  je n'ai rien  cacher . Le fil rouge du documentaire est une exprience d'espionnage volontaire men sur Mister X, jeune comdien vivant  Berlin. Avec son accord, *les mtadonnes de son ordinateur et de son smartphone sont rcoltes* durant un mois  laide dun logiciel espion, puis analyses par des chercheurs. Cela afin d*'illustrer le fait qu'il est alors possible d'extraire de nombreuses informations personnelles  partir des services en ligne, rseaux sociaux et applications mobiles (Google, Facebook, WhatsApp, etc.)*. Cette exprience est entrecoupe d'interventions de lanceurs d'alerte, hackers ou victimes de la surveillance.
> (.../...)










_NOTHING TO HIDE documentaire (franais, 2017)_

----------

